# Show a Picture of your Boat!



## Fishdaze

Let's see those Fishing machines, so we can all share some knowledge and ideas!

Start posting them here!


----------



## jsb223

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/jsb357/skibarge/FRTBOAT.jpg


----------



## fishnlab

*my watersled and partner*

2005 Shoalwater Sport 17
2005 Yamaha 90
2004 Labarador Retriever, Chocolate


----------



## MT Stringer

*Fish on!*

2003 Kenner K2102
2003 Merc 150
Minn Kota 74# thrust T/M

20 miles out of Galveston - 36 inch Kingfish on my line
Photo by Fishnut.

Mike


----------



## Spekaholic

Explorer 21' T.V.
150 Yamaha VMAX


----------



## texasair

My 23' Parker at bridge bait with TTMB'ers "Paddler" and "Fishin Fritts". the third guy is a great young guy that answered a crew needed call on the Bluewater forum. but I can't remember his name. If I remember correctly we fished Stetson rock that day. Tex


----------



## Bruce J

My son taking his first solo spin on our 17' Maverick HPX-T:


----------



## Reel-tor

*17ft Arima*

17ft Arima SeaRanger cuddy, 90hp Honda


----------



## Zach H

Z-71 Avalanche w/ 22' Pro-Sports.


----------



## boatpaint

*My pair*

One is a 25' Sea Cat I keep in Matagorda, the other a 17' McKee Craft we keep at the house.


----------



## Stay Bent

*My Century*

It says 22', but actually 24' with carbed 200 Yamaha.

Has anyone added twins to this boat / or like boat after being single? (Really thinking about those 2 Yamaha 115 4-strokes for sale)


----------



## skinnywater

*Explorer Flats Master*

Just purchased the boat, intent shake her out in the Lower Laguna Madre.


----------



## Carp

'83 spartan 15'6 with '79 85hp mercury oh and Tex that was me that went with you, paddler, and fishin fritts to stetson that day. thanks again for such a good day

Justin


----------



## Texxan1

*ready and willing*

22ft proline w 150suzi


----------



## Sight Cast

*my baby*

2000 Back Country 163 Phantom, 70 Yamahammer, with all of the goodies.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

1996 Jones Brothers Bateau (for sale) aka Big Arse Flat Skiff


----------



## spec-taker

Who do I send my pic to?

E


----------



## Profish00

*Robalo*

1820


----------



## Hop

*Here is both of my pride and joys..*

Pic of my truck after the wreck and repair:
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/Dakota/afterwreck/passfront.JPG
1997 Dodge Dakota, 6" lift and other goodies..

Pic of the boat:
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/Boat/Portside.JPG
2001 GC180, 2000 130 Johnson


----------



## Argo

81 aquasport with the single 250 on it. It will get the twins this year and is tore up right now. also will be blue on white with a silver stripe down the middle(waterline)


----------



## Freshwaterman

Argo, I like yor boat. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## bjohn

*Everglades*

2005 Everglades 243


----------



## Tsip

*21 Flats Cat*

Love looking at boats, can't wait for the Houston Boat Show this weekend. This is our family rig. Still working out some of the kinks in the prop and hole shot, but otherwise it's been a pretty cool rig.

Tsip


----------



## WTN

*Pathfinder 2200V*

Pathfinder 2200V w/ Yamaha 225 HPDI


----------



## dlove

Here is my triton it had a name on it when I bought it & I don't have any pics since I removed decals so I smudged it up


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

unsmudged it.


----------



## Fishdaze

Tsip said:


> Love looking at boats, can't wait for the Houston Boat Show this weekend. This is our family rig. Still working out some of the kinks in the prop and hole shot, but otherwise it's been a pretty cool rig.
> 
> Tsip


Tsip, I like it! How do you like that zuki???? I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Sight Cast

Tsip, have you thought that the 140 4 stroke may be your problem in general on the hole shot? I ran one of my buddies boats that had that engine and the low end power was pretty lacking. Other than that I loved the engine. His is on a 20ft Mako so he doesnt care, but I was surprised by the lack of hole shot. Awesome rig you got though!!


----------



## CaptBill

*Here's Ours*

Here is Ours. The " Lady C " I know a few people on here know her.. 
98 26' Seaswirl Offshore 
Happy Fishing,
CB and Lynn


----------



## ccbluewater

dlove said:


> Here is my triton it had a name on it when I bought it & I don't have any pics since I removed decals so I smudged it up


Man that boat sure looks familar. That was the boat my dad traded, and got the hydra sport. That was a sweet boat, and the motors were so dang quiet. Hope you have good luck in it, we did.


----------



## Tsip

We seem to have plenty of power to get this boat on plane. It just hasn't been propped correctly yet(combo of pitch and cup). We are also installing a shallow blaster to help with prop slippage during takeoff. That should solve our problem of keeping water on the prop long enough to get up. The suzi 140 seems to have plenty of power to get this rig up, and I haven't noticed any problems with torque in that area. This engine doesn't wind up as fast as a 2 stroke, but it hasn't been a significant problem with this rig. A 20ft Mako or similiar hull is a lot heavier than this one.

The motor has been great. Last trip out we ran around all weekend at 5mpg and only burned about 20 gal for the whole 3 day trip. We don't have to check the oil resovoir and we don't have that expense any longer, either. It's also nice to be able to have a conversation while running, without having to hollar at each other.

It's been fun building and tweaking this boat, we just have a couple of adjustments left and it should be good to go.

Tsip


----------



## wet dreams

Heres a pic of "WET DREAMS" 30ft Proline w/twin 225 (soon to be 250 yam)


----------



## beaver

this is my old predator on Christmas Day in santa fe

beaver


----------



## flieman

My 2002 Scout 280 Sportfish w twin Yamaha F225s


----------



## CaptBill

It is great to see all the boats. I don't get to go out much with CB but, I have seen alot of you now that I see the boats. Next time I get to get out We will yell at ya'll.
Lynn
Please keep posting
Hey Beaver we get to Sante Fe alot that Dorecks has the best BBQ and sausage.
We drive down about every 2 or 3 weeks for BBQ sauce worth the drive too.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Hey Flieman,

Whats that big blue round thing on the bow of your boat do? Is it some sort of rig bumper or somethin? A new type of paddle wheel drive system? It looks cool whatever it is!


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Allowed Mistress*

Here is a picture of my new to me boat. She is just about redone and ready to go. Took it out a couple weeks ago and ran great. A whole lot slower that the 18' bowrider that I used to take offshore!


----------



## Profish00

Out of all these fine looking boats it would be Taxasair and I with the catch of the day.....fish!...lol ....great tread


----------



## Outcast

*Old pic of the Outcast*

This is an ancient pic (arial) that was a "pic of a pic". The boat now has twin 300 hpdi's. I know......where were our lifejackets.
Brice


----------



## Fishdaze

*Great Boats!*



BDunk said:


> Here is a picture of my new to me boat. She is just about redone and ready to go. Took it out a couple weeks ago and ran great. A whole lot slower that the 18' bowrider that I used to take offshore!


BDunk - What kind of boat is that? What engine? What all have you done to it besides the dash?

Guys - Lots of great looking boats, and a lot of work and money put in them! Keep'em coming, because I probably won't get to make it to the boat show this year, so I'm dreaming through y'alls pictures!


----------



## Freshwaterman

It is a Dusky 256 SSC, with a 220 cummins disel. So far I have cleaned it up, replaced the carpet inside (this was mainly to get rid of the mold), put seats in and a whole long list of other things. All that I have now is to finish making the dash board and hooking everything buck up, installing the radar and antennas, and brace and support the hard top as it is a little too flimbsy since I stopped it from resting on the windshield. I have spent just about every night on it for the past month, but it is getting close!!!


----------



## Capt. Forrest

Here's mine

Majek 21 Redfish line, Yamaha 150 TRP, not to mention all the bells and whistles


----------



## TOOEXTREME

*22 Majek Extreme*

My Boat. 225 Honda


----------



## saltwatersensations

*1985 Mckee Craft*

HERES MY 18 FT MCKEE CRAFT W/110 JOHNSON AND NEW BOTTOM PAINT (MAN WAS THAT A PAIN). GOT A GREAT DEAL ON THIS BOAT AND AM VERY PLEASED WITH WITH ITS PERFORMAhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10788&stc=1NCE.


----------



## HappyCamper

*01' Fishmaster 23ft 02' Suzuki 225hp*

Fishmaster 2350 w/Suzuki 225hp. I have this boat for sale. It is listed in the classified ads.

Ken


----------



## Cat O' Lies

*My lil pussy cat!!!*

Gets it done in a pinch!!!


----------



## Whitey

I hope this pic will post.


----------



## Whitey

Take em fishing cause they sure grow up quick!


----------



## gds

Cat O' Lies, what brand and size of boat is that, I like the looks of it.


----------



## fishdoc1

*Jhp24*

Here is mine.


----------



## fishnlab

fishdoc,
that thing is sweet


----------



## Cat O' Lies

It is an AquaSport 161 cat. 16 ft long with 90 merc


----------



## Argo

That is the one thing about aquasports, they have unique lines about them.


----------



## KevinA

Heres our 33' HydraSport Vector


----------



## SteveB

*Here is my Mako..*

before I painted it.


----------



## Baystalker

*Dargel Skooter*

Here my 86 Dargel Super Skooter before and after.


----------



## SurfMeister

*My Little Sea Pro*

Here is a shot of my boat right after I bought it. SM


----------



## Slimshady

*My Rockport Scooter*

Just registered and thought to add a photo of my rig. The boat stays in Rockport year round. Too bad I can't. Photo taken in Spaldings back lakes. Enjoy!


----------



## jsb223

Slimshady said:


> Just registered and thought to add a photo of my rig. The boat stays in Rockport year round. Too bad I can't. Photo taken in Spaldings back lakes. Enjoy!


A quick question...that boat seems to be riding very low in the water...

Is that the case or is it an optical illusion?

Just wondering...


----------



## skinnywater

*Rockport scooter*

Dave, is that an "Explorer Flats Master"? I also just purchased one, looks the same except for color.

Looking good
al


----------



## Slimshady

Yes, it is a Flatsmaster. I had Glen build it back in May. His original design had very large ugly rear boxes which I had him change. It looks like he's taken the idea and used it on other boats which is great. I liked the original Shallowsport boxes which were smaller (not really my idea). Overall, its a awesome boat. It out performs the 18 low side Shallowsport IMO. The Shallowsport is a little faster while the scooter has a stronger hole shot. The deeper key slot on the scooter I think is the difference. It may look like it sits low in the water, but it only drafts 8" with 2 people, motor, and gear. If it floats, it will get up!

Hey Skinnywater, I had a lot of trouble while launching the boat for the fthiirst few times. The aluminum McClain trailer did not have either fender pads or a front cross member roller. Lets just say I have a few scuffs to fix. You may not have this problem if you went through a dealer. McClain's saltwater package comes with the front roller, pads, and SS fastners which Explorer saved $100 not ordering. This ****** me off, especially after waiting 2 months for the boat. Oh well, I'd probably do it again. 

Another funny note. Explorer (Glen) emailed me a few months back saying his warranty is void without decals on the boat. In my opinion, I paid him for the boat, he can pay me for the advertisement.


----------



## Blue N' Brew

*Blue 'N Brew*

Whaler with everything!


----------



## Fishdaze

Blue N' Brew said:


> Whaler with everything!


That's a serious rig!


----------



## Argo

love it.


----------



## Retriever

*FishnLab*

Has that boat been in the water? Looks brand new!


----------



## fishnlab

It is new, Retriever. Needs to be in the water more often, but some folks I like to fish with have difficulty getting permission to leave the house on a "school night" from their wives. So save it.


----------



## Redfishr

*My Transport 20*

Yall all sure have some nice boats.
I love looking at them.
R.R....


----------



## Load&Go

91 Scarab, New to me last April. 
Work in progress!!!


----------



## Retriever

*This Weekend in POC*

OOOOOhhhhh sorry guys, forgot..............will reschedule when I purchase a spine.


----------



## Copzilla

24' Blazer Bay, 225 Yammer OX66 Fuel Injected, 74# Trolling motor, 300 Watts of AM/FM/CD Stereo, 6" hydraulic jackplate, my baby...


----------



## SSNJOHN

*2001 Glacier Bay*

"MyGayles"
2001 Glacier Bay 22' Island Runner, 2003 4-Stroke 115 Susuki's, Garman 2010C, Keith Doty (Texas Hunting Systems) Radar Arch/Rod Holder, McClain Aluminum Trailer,


----------



## Dot Man

*Flats Cat*

2004 Flats Cat
1993 120 Evinrude


----------



## Doug R.

*Here's mine*

A 2003 19' Cape Horn with 200 Mercury


----------



## WillieP

22ft Pathfinder
17ft Shoalwater
16ft SeaArk with jet drive


----------



## Redfishr

A man should have three boats.
Wish I was that man.


----------



## Fishdaze

WillieP said:


> 22ft Pathfinder
> 17ft Shoalwater
> 16ft SeaArk with jet drive


You're killin' me Willie! It just ain't right to own 3 boats!


----------



## Copzilla

Redfishr said:


> A man should have three boats.
> Wish I was that man.


 And pretty much those three boats, too.


----------



## WillieP

I've had the same job for 29 years, the same woman for 31 years and raised 2 kids. I think I'm intitled.


----------



## Redfishr

WillieP said:


> I've had the same job for 29 years, the same woman for 31 years and raised 2 kids. I think I'm intitled.


You are!!!no doubt..


----------



## Hop

Doug R. said:


> A 2003 19' Cape Horn with 200 Mercury


Doug, Were you out in Kemah last sunday? That boat looks alot like a rig that pulled up and talked to me in my Gulf coast.
--Hop


----------



## John D

*45' Hatteras*

Here's my tub.
45' Hatteras, Sabine Pass, Tx.

John D


----------



## nfo2na

2002 Key West 2020WA Bluewater w/ Yammy 150 (FOR SALE)

Junior

Semper Fi
:flag:

_Most pilots learn, when they pin on their wings and go out and get in a fighter, especially, that one thing you don't do, you don't believe anything anybody tells you about an airplane._​_- Chuck Yeager_​


----------



## Fishdaze

John D said:


> Here's my tub.
> 45' Hatteras, Sabine Pass, Tx.
> 
> John D


I'd call this one "tha mudda ship"!

I didn't know they had boats like that in the pass area......


----------



## CaptBill

Man thats a animal there.. Dang man you poor thing bet u are miserable everytime u got out.
John D anytime u need a Captain 
CB and Lynn


----------



## Dutch Treat

*Marina ??*



John D said:


> Here's my tub.
> 45' Hatteras, Sabine Pass, Tx.
> 
> John D


John, is that the marina at Beau Rivage by any chance? Sure does look like it.

Beautiful boat as well! Definitely not in the "tub" category.

Bob


----------



## BPitcher

Scout 175 Sportfish


----------



## Doug R.

*Reply to HOP*

No HOP that was not me, I spent last Sunday boat riding on the lower Neches River in the Beaumont / Port Neches area. I normally fish out of Sabine Pass, not the Houston area. I never-never get around the Kemah-Clear Lake area, no offense just too many unsavy big boat owners there have not learned how to operate a boat, I might get ran over in my little dingy.
Best regards, Doug


----------



## Bret

Just got my powerhead back on this past weekend...(after breaking the crank last summer) Now to finish installing the new thru-hulls..


----------



## lordbater

*My Moto-Yak*

May I present to you (drum roll) Moto-Yak

Hull: 2003 Old Town Predator K111
Range: 15-30 miles
Fuel Capacity: 3 17Amp Hour Batteries.
Draft with motor down: 6 inches
Draft with motor up: 3 inches
Sonar: Eagle
GPS: Eagle
Radar: (actually, I'm looking for a low cost radar unit for my yak, something that won't burn the hair off my neck)
Power: 30 Pound thrust Motor Guide (highly modified)
Rod Holder/Storage Unit: Dean Foods & Home Depot.

more pix: http://x.net-freaks.com/BoatsFishing/Kayak/Old%20Town%20Predator%20K111/Index.html


----------



## saltwatersensations

cool yak you got there.


----------



## Fishdaze

*Nice Boats!!!*

Nice looking boats guys!!!! Now, all you that just purchased a new one at the boat show last week, let's see some pictures!!!!


----------



## Hou-Chap

Yea fishdaze I'm with you, there were quite a few smoking hot rigs at the boat show with "sold" signs on them... I envy who ever got to drag that big fountain with the trip 300's home.. I couldn't even afford the gas bill for that rig, but dang that thing is sweet!!!!


----------



## Catn' Around

02 flatscat that will have an 05 115 4 stroke yamaha on it by next weekend


----------



## bslittle79

*My 12' Rat Red*

Finally got a recent picture of the boat.


----------



## Fishdaze

bslittle79 said:


> Finally got a recent picture of the boat.


BSLittle, That boat is 2 cool! How does she run with that Honda on the tail end?


----------



## bslittle79

Quiet...Gets up in anything I can trim down in. Runs in whatever I can keep momentum and water pumping. Poles in about 6" with 2 people(haven't measured, just got the platform built). Gets me to where I need to be, and some places I probably shouldn't...haha Turns around in a 10' ditch. 28ish(gps) with two people, 28ish with one person, although I've had a 40 mph wind behind me in the land cut and was running 34 mph.


----------



## ten#sow

22 majek/225 yamaha


----------



## gds

BSLittle was that boat at Witts in Baytown a while back to be powered, I saw one there that looked a lot like it and it sure looked nice.


----------



## CentexPW

*24' Elpescador 150trp*

f350 w/ camper and 24' El Pescador. got a newer truck now. Truck and trailer are over 50' long, like driving a land train. LOL

Mike T


----------



## Redfishr

CentexPW said:


> f350 w/ camper and 24' El Pescador. got a newer truck now. Truck and trailer are over 50' long, like driving a land train. LOL
> 
> Mike T


My kinda guy ,,nice rig


----------



## Specsniper

*New to me*

Here is my '97 Kenner Skiff

Anyone know how I can install a bow mount trolling motor without interference with the lip on the casting platform? Once I figure that out I'm good to go.


----------



## Redfishr

Specsniper said:


> Here is my '97 Kenner Skiff
> 
> Anyone know how I can install a bow mount trolling motor without interference with the lip on the casting platform? Once I figure that out I'm good to go.


I had the same problem once.
I painted a 2x6 and mounted it to the deck first then the motor to it.


----------



## CentexPW

*TM mount*

Redfishr, Thanks, glad you like my rig.

Specsniper, I have attached a photo of how I did my bowmount TM. I needed a 60" TM as the next smaller was 42" which was too close to to short. Better too much, than not enough! Anyway the Pescador has a rather sever bow and laying the TM length wise was in the way and covered up a compartment lid. So I mounted it Transverse or crossways across the bow. As you see in the pic I had to build it up rather far (8") to clear the gunnel. Sorry the pic of it laying down shows the head out of place. When moving the head and motor are both on the gunnel. I had a friend build the mount out of Aluminium. Hope you get the general idea.

Mike T


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Here is the fishing rig, 21 Kenner Tunnel with 150 Johnson.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Here is the hunting rig which will double for bowfishing, 1854 Gator Trax Tunnel with a 31hp MudBuddy Hyperdrive.


----------



## toyotapilot

Here's my 21' Bay Pro that is usually running around West Bay and Chocolate Bay, with the occasionaly trip out past the jetties...

And the wood boat is our classic Helton, which has yet to see water since it's restoration....


----------



## saltlick

Big Lick 24' Sea Ray, twin 470s. Little Lick 24' BayStealth, 200 Yami


----------



## jramm

Mine's nothing too fancy, just a good ol' bay boat.


----------



## Copzilla

That IS a good bay boat. Reliable, functional, economical.


----------



## Fishdaze

jramm said:


> Mine's nothing too fancy, just a good ol' bay boat.


That boat'll fish!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186

*Here's mine*

The Seahunt triton 186. I love the way it takes waves.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Only pic I have of my 16' with a 40 yamaha on back. It ain't much but it get's me there and back.


----------



## bone

*04 GW 273 Chase*

finally got a boat with some HP. love it.

bone


----------



## easy131

Here's my fishing/hunting rig. 1860 Tunnel


----------



## boat_money

*how did i miss this thread...*

man there's a bunch of nice ones. here's a pic of mine when it was sitting on the boat show floor 4 years ago. bought too many extras. it even has a potty, that has yet to be used for anything other than storage.


----------



## Brian Castille

*The boat....*

It's an old, scanned pic but it's a 1995 Seaswirl 2150 w/ 1999 Johnson 200. In it's 10th year of service and still going strong. Will be picking up other boat this weekend. 2005 17' Boston Whaler Montauk.


----------



## Coach_Stew

A great family boat!


----------



## Redfishr

Nice pics guys


----------



## Fishdaze

boat_money said:


> man there's a bunch of nice ones. here's a pic of mine when it was sitting on the boat show floor 4 years ago. bought too many extras. it even has a potty, that has yet to be used for anything other than storage.


Boatmoney, I remember looking hard at that boat back during the show a few years ago. That's a real nice boat!


----------



## boat_money

funny story about buying that boat. i went to get a 24' blue wave and while shopping to see who had the best price, i saw this boat and the price said $19,999!! i thought wow! fine print said not including motor. anyhow still ended up getting her powered with a yamaha. when i got home, my wife asked how much did the boat cost... i replied $19,999. i got busted about 9 months later when a client of hers told her what he thought they cost. luckily, she laughed and just puinched me once in the arm when i explained my logic of, you only asked how much the boat cost. you never said anything about the motor.


----------



## Too Tall

After years of begging and pleading, the wife finally relented and let me buy a boat. 21' Explorer Tv w/Honda 150. Stickers courtesy of the SCA and a lower coast guide.


----------



## NightTrain

Too Tall....what's the "no live croaker"sticker about?


----------



## Too Tall

It means I dont plan on using live croaker as bait.


----------



## Fishdaze

Too Tall said:


> After years of begging and pleading, the wife finally relented and let me buy a boat. 21' Explorer Tv w/Honda 150. Stickers courtesy of the SCA and a lower coast guide.


Nice Boat Too Tall! That doesn't look like a Croaker soakin' boat.....


----------



## Mr.M

Now thats a rig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neverenough

TT,
Nice boat man, Looks like your better half let you get what you wanted.


----------



## Too Tall

Josh, I begged and pleading for years with no luck. I finally threatened to build a boat. Bought the plans and everything. That did the trick. I'm one up now but don't expect to stay there for long. :smile:


----------



## MouletteRouge

I am in the process of the begging...haven't yet pleaded, but it is coming real soon...She wants a new car...I want a new boat...If I can convince her to keep the Honda she has for another four years, everything will work out as planned...It is all a part of my master scheme I have been working on since we got married almost a year ago...


----------



## Txfirenfish

Dayum, you folx have some NICE boats. Makes me pretty embarrased to put a pic of mine on here.


----------



## vitamin sea

*Two boats*

The one I have and the one I wish I had.

Here's the Vitamin Sea. 1978 20' Mako with original '78 200 horse Evinrude sitting on the original Sportsman trailer. This one was taken on July 4th '03. Had it decorated with American flags to go celebrate on Clear Lake. I've had her 50 miles out. She just turned 27 and I don't think I'll ever sell her.

Next picture is the Cobra 357 Sea Viper. Built on a proven offshore racing hull,(and at nearly 36') this boat is reported to exceed 100mph with 3 300 horse outboards aft. It would make quick work of offshore trips. Hey, if you're going to dream....might as well dream big!..lol

Rex


----------



## austinag

*Too Tall*

Nothing wrong with begging for a nice rig. Took me 2 years to convince my wife I was buying a new boat, after that she even insisted she pick the color. Nice job I think and we've had a lot of fun on this boat over this last year.


----------



## whos your daddy

*23' Contender with twin 200 HPDI's*

Here's my 23' Contender powered by twin Yamaha 200 Hpdi's.


----------



## Reel Screamer

2004 Century 2900 Twin 300 Yamaha


----------



## Freshwaterman

What year is your GW, I purchase a 86' offshore pro 24 last year and replaced the original twin johnson 140's with 2005 suzuki 140 4stroke, I went thru what you are about to go thru, have you check your gas tanks? I pulled both of mine and had to replace the inlet tubed ( full of holes ), let me know what you have done maybe I can give you some pointers, I spent six months working on mine.


----------



## ANGEL

*my boat*

aka senor frog


----------



## gatorbait

*Ive been watching this thread with envy, now its my turn*

It has been killing me not to get to join here but now I can. I ordered my boat at the boat show and its been killing me to wait. Well yesterday I took delivery and I love it even more now. Most comfortable bay boat I can remember riding in. Drove all the way across trinity bay yesterday in stiff winds and never got a drop in the boat. Rides like a dream. Im sure you have seen the pics on TTMB but here they are again.

Zac


----------



## Fishdaze

Congrats *********! Looks great. I guess we'll be seing lots of fishing reports from you now!


----------



## Redfishr

Slow down gator, looks great.


----------



## aero

*mirage tunnel hull*

95 mirage-60-70 mph cruising,110-115 mph top end.working on a place for rod holders and ice .chests


----------



## Captain Blood

Heres my fleet....Hydra Sports still for sale...Lots of tire kickers, but no one is serious...Man do they want me to give it away?


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook

*My little boat*

This is my Bayhawk.

1996 Bayhwak 15-6 tunnel hull. 
I purchased this boat in 1998 two weeks after my first daughter was born, (I am thinking the wifes hormones were all screwed up becasue I begged and begged for a boat since we were married). The boat is a great shallow runner now that I have added a jack plate and a nedski foil. The boat will run in about 6 inches of water and in mud I can almost get it up in the same. The motor is a 40 hp and with an 18 gallon fuel cell I can go almost a 140 miles on a tank of gas.

It is a rough wet boat in the chop, but I guess that is what you get with a small flat bottom boat.

Needs more top end and a little more get up on the hole shot, but it does get me there and back. Looking for a fifty hp (Nissan or Yamaha).

Have a nice day.


----------



## Arlon

This was a winter project that ended up taking all year to build. A glen-l plan with a few twists of my own. Works well, super dry, easy to fish, blows all over the place in the wind though.. New boat on the way, this one has to go soon.


----------



## solaction

This is my daughters boat that keeps me broke! It is an SST-45 that she races all over the contry.


----------



## pacontender

*36*

pics of my boat. I plan on getting some better ones this weekend.


----------



## Argo

The top looks nice man.


----------



## beach

2001 Tran Sport
2004 F115


----------



## Aggiedan

I don't have a picture of my rig but I did take this picture from it once.


----------



## GSMAN

I have a 16' Weldcraft aluminum boat with a 25 Yamaha. The attached photo is a boat I picked up this weekend. Ran it today and it runs great. It is a 1994 Hydrasport 20' Vector. Ready for some offshore fishing!


----------



## locochon

*15' shallowsport with 90 hp yamaha*









takes me where i need to go


----------



## MatagordaWader

Nice boats everybody


----------



## CaptBill

Remember guy's with flats boats .. yall got us BEAT on the flats.. 
Any boat is nice as long as it is yours.. 
Fish On Fish Well.. 
Keeping it wet.. 
I like any boat i can put in the water .. 
We are all true fishermen..
CB


----------



## Arlon

the new boat is in my hands now. Just need to find time to use it!


----------



## Mont

The *Yellow Board*, tops out at 4 MPH, seating for one. Runs skinny!


----------



## Arlon

Mont, is that homegrown or mass produced? I really like the look. A pair of those would fit nicely into my new boat for some interesting back water exploration.....


----------



## Mont

Arlon, she's hand made, I started in Jan and yesterday was the 2nd ride I took in her.


----------



## StanC

*yak lookin good*

yep she lookin real good .hows it for balance in the water. looks real nice


----------



## NBbasser

Just checking to see if I can post a pic.

22ft Blue Wave


----------



## Redfishr

You go Tamale!!!


----------



## FISH BAIT

*My Haynie*

2 Pics Of My 1999 20' Haynie. We Hove Spent Many Many Hours On The Water, And She Has Been One Heck Of A Rig.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway

*Boat*

21 Majek Redfish line with 150 TRP


----------



## Empty_Stringer

*my two forms of aquatic transport*

'96 Haynie Seadrifter & Everlast boots.


----------



## Fishdaze

*Nice Boats*

Nice looking boats guys!!!!! Any more out there??????


----------



## fito1411

*bad boy*

2003 shallow sport 150 trp


----------



## 1-2-Fish

*Stoner Skiff*

23' Stoner Skiff. Year unknown. Completely gutted and customized.


----------



## LA Cox

*Majek 21 RFL...*

After I saw these posts I looked at my pics and noticed that I didn't have a pic of my finished product. Here's a few of them when I brought it home, before I added the aluminum, the power pole, and a prop that worked like it should! The last pick of the Boatright cav plate has the right prop!

Majek 21RFL
150 Yamaha V-max HPDI


----------



## bk005

Here is my few days old 21 TranCat With 150 TRP.

Waiting on Leanpost to be made, and some other stuff, but otherwise ready to go.


----------



## pathmaker

*Flats Cat*

21 Flats Cat with Yamaha 150 TRP.


----------



## dadrifta

I being a poorboy, who doesnt like payments have to build my rig a little at a time, while keeping it functional. Currently live in DFW moving home to Corpus soon! Bought hull in Corpus 3 years ago and had to use old mid 70's merc 20 since then. Saved my pennies and bought 2005 Nissan 30 4 stroke just got her back a couple weeks ago, set up now for bass and crappie fishing, but will make transformation to Laguna boat over the next year! Nissan pushes her mid to high 30's!


----------



## expressfish

*heres mine........*

heres a pic of the ol' aquasport and my two deckhands !!!


----------



## fishnfool

Explorer 230 TVC with Yamaha VMAX HPDI 225


----------



## ar_mcadams

here ya go, a 21 foot Rinker with 350 inboard/outboard.


----------



## Melon

*The War Wagon*

:an5: But my buds call it the REEFFINDER.


----------



## Snowman

*Here's mine*

Here you go:

1997 Robalo 2600 CC
Twin Merc 200


----------



## DiveMaster

2000' 205 Aquasport Oprey 150 Johnson
Been an excellent boat for bays to 70 miles offshore.
I thought the 150 would be underpowered but I can still
get up to 45 mph. I plan on repowering with a 200 4-stroke
or E-Tec next year.


----------



## Vee3

*WellCraft V20*

Here's mine...she's gonna be an offshore machine when I'm done! 2 x 140hp Johnsons are hanging off the back.


----------



## Bruce J

*Maverick HPX-T*

I posted one already near the beginning of this thread, but like this shot better that I took the other day. Just got the new trolling motor installed...


----------



## Snowman

Bruce- Thats a great looking boat. Good work!


----------



## fishsmart

*Explorer 1850*

The raised console contains a livewell, 3 grp 31 AGM batteries, Dual Pro 3 battery ss charger, the jackplate pump, and quite a bit of storage. The Minn Kota trolling motor is a 24v 80lb auto pilot.


----------



## Bruce J

Thanks, Snowman.

Charles, what motor do you have on there?


----------



## fishsmart

Bruce J,

2005 Yamaha 150 EFI TRP with 19 inch pitch props. Max GPS speed so far is 44.1 mph and gasoline usage at around 3500 RPM is around 3.2 mpg. Just completed first 10 hrs.

Charles


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs.

*33' Grady White Express 2005*

My Bro Inlaws boat that we will be playing around on very soon!
















































We are still in the process of outfitting her to date. So far 2 Raymarine E80 heads with 4kw open array, DSM300, M260 1000watt in hull transducer, 125 gps, Icom 302 vhf, Icom 602 vhf, Sony DVD recorder, Sharp flat screen TV, C-Map color camera, Raymarine St6001S1G autopilot, and the list goes on.

I will post more pics when I go back this week.
Naturally, yours trully supplied the electronics and the installation!


----------



## Wading Mark

2003 Kenner Vision 2100
225 Mercury Saltwater Optimax
64 mph WOT on GPS, 45 mph cruise
4-5 mpg
Fast, Efficient, and rides better than a Triton LTS 
at $5K less


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

21' Shallow Sport Modified "V".....250hp Yamaha HPDI V-Max

Custom Live well with all the "trimmings"!


----------



## kenny

Here's my Flatscat "worlds greatest skiff". It's been from Venice, Louisiana to Baffin Bay and back and has never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## Gunner

*20' Proline*

T-Top, equipment box and leaning post by Keith Dotty.


----------



## big slick

*21' Explorer TV*

An East Matty Morning...


----------



## TXPalerider

A little underpowered, but sheds bubbles well. And can tow with a mid-sized Hot Wheel


----------



## johnyb777

*First Post on 2coolfishing*

Well I had to join this group when I saw this post... here is our new 22' Bluewave


----------



## Fishdaze

Welcome to the board JohnyB! Nice wave you got there.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I can't find any good pictures of the "Witch" but this will give you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## rippin lips

*22 Transport SE*

Finally got the new ride Monday need to put some salt on it .


----------



## grinderman

*my water taxi*

This is mine (well, mine since July 2003) - 2000 Mowdy w/ 2000 Yamaha trp and 2003 Techsun trailer.


----------



## fishnlab

grinder,
those rear cooler mounts are sweet


----------



## Fishdaze

Rippin Lips - Congrats! Nice looking boat. I like the green. what Zuki do you have on the tail?

Grinder - Nice Boat! I agree with fishnlab, those holders rock! Where'd you get those made?


----------



## grinderman

Actually, the previous owner had them made. The only thing I've added to the boat since I bought it in July 2003 was the leaning post and the trailer. All the aluminum work on the boat was done by Specialty Aluminum Works out of Victoria. It used to have a poling platform over the motor but the previous owner removed it - said it was too much weight in the rear.

And yes, the transom cooler racks are awesome. The left one is used as a drink cooler and the right one I set up as a continuos flow livewell. I have a pump on a removable mounting plate (the blue thing at the bottom of the transom) that will pump water continuosly when sitting or running. It just fills up the cooler and exits thru the 2 drain tubes on the back of the cooler. Works awesome. It is definitely the last boat I plan on buying for a very long time. It fits all my needs


----------



## rippin lips

Thanks ,It is the 140 4 Stroke a little under powered ,but 44 mph is fast enough.


----------



## FormerHR

04 Shoalwater 22
03 Johnson one-fitty


----------



## texasflyfisher

*God I love my boat!*

21' Tran Cat, 150 TRP, a fishing machine!


----------



## pacontender

36 in the water


----------



## Fishdaze

pacontender said:


> 36 in the water


Nice boat Paco. Where was that picture taken?


----------



## pacontender

Off the city docks in Port A. I believe that is the Clean Sweep behind me.


----------



## Argo

Hey, that top looks nice. Is that purple canvas? LAst I saw if it the boat was tore up.


----------



## pacontender

It is purple to match the bottom. She is all put together now.


----------



## Argo

She looks bad a...... beautiful boat.


----------



## Fishdaze

*Houston Summer Boat Show*

Boat show started today guys! So don't forget to post some pics of those new rides you'll be purchasing this week!


----------



## Hoover

*Here is mine, the one everyone hates*

I already know they are loud and annoying


----------



## javelina

nice yak, does it have a bimini top?


----------



## DELRUS

2003- 24ft Fishmaster
225h.p. Suzuki E.F.I.


----------



## scott in pearland

2200V Pathfinder
225 Yamaha


----------



## Belt Sanders

2000 Blazer Bay 21


----------



## sandybottom

*my Seaark*

fishing machine


----------



## Deer716

2005 18ft Majek Redfish Line w/115hp Yami 4-stroke.


----------



## quackersmacker

*2001 19' Shoalwater Stealth*

For Sale $12,000 361-443-2828


----------



## the_game

*Got the new boat!*

20' Explorer Attackaflat with a 250 XS Racing Optimax and a boatload of goodies!


----------



## stew1tx

OUCH, nice ride, but you should have opted for the 225 from what I am hearing from all the BASS guys. Give me some specs on the speed etc out of that hull. I can tell it is a heavy beast by looking at the float line in the rear. What pitch and kind of prop are you running?


----------



## Fishdaze

the_game said:


> 20' Explorer Attackaflat with a 250 XS Racing Optimax and a boatload of goodies!


Nice Game! Isn't that the one that they had at last weeks boat show?


----------



## Sight Cast

I think I've seen Ralph Frazier fishing Q-series and IFA out of that boat. Nice ride.


----------



## the_game

Yes, it's the one that was at the boat show. He made us a great deal on it and he is really a nice guy to work with.

David said it will still pole in 7" of water and will also take the bay pretty well. I guess we'll find out soon enough. It ran fine on the lake but of course that is nothing like the bay.


----------



## Trout Sniffer

*New 22ft Bluewave V-Bay*

Love the boat. Runs shallow, smooth and dry as a bone. Speaking of bone, its bone color, NOT YELLOW!!:spineyes:


----------



## stew1tx

A few pics of the Team tran boat, should have some on the water soon. Still need to add plenty of stuff, but getting most of it taken care of this weekend. I couldn't put the tall bar on it until I saw storage because it is just shy of 11' while on the trailer to the top of the bar. Going to make custom poling and front casting platforms or one of my sponsors is.


----------



## KillerShrimp

*04 Mowdy Scooter*

This is my new redfish stalker, new upgrades after the pic include 14 foot stiffy push pole, and matching fiberglass tops for the ice chest.


----------



## gatorbait

*Nice*

There have been many a days down in that marsh I wish I had a boat that ran that shallow. If I ever see ya down there Ill stop and say Hi. Nice boat KillerShrimp.


----------



## CaptDoug

*Here's the new ride*

Well it's finally complete, With the new T-Top and all. My new 24' 245 Sea Chaser. Runs great and very smooth. Lots of room and storage. Took it out yesterday in solid 3'ers to about 15 miles and it handled good. Have also had it in pretty shallow. Nice boat and nice ride.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*My little Whaler.....*

She ain't purdy but she runs great and, won't sink!!!


----------



## shallowsporter

*1996 18' Shallowsport*

1996 18' Shallowsport
2001 200hp Merc
Boeker Aluminum work


----------



## Salty Techsan

*here is Shallowsporter's rig*

x


----------



## stew1tx

Man, that is a very clean looking rig, with exception of that cast inhibitor lol. But, that thing sure would be handy in August drifting the landcut. Am I reading this right, 18' w/200? DAM, that thing might outrun my cat, I better up the ponies soon hehehe. I want to hear more about it and see some more pictures. Does he want to sell it? Every time I look at it I think wow, how clean and how fast she must be. I LIKE IT!


----------



## Stuart

Good looking Shallowsport. Is that where most people mount the controls? Seems kind of a reach looking at it from here.


----------



## shallowsporter

*18' Shallowsport*

Stew/Stuart -

Appreciate the compliments. I scored a smoking deal ( no pun intended ) on the engine. It is a 2001 with 150hrs and I bought it about 1.5yrs ago for $4000. Carbed of course but for that price I couldnt beat it. Normally run the rpms in the mid 3000's. In reference to your question about top speed I dont really know. I had her at 4900rpms without GPS and I know I was hauling *****. I think with the K-top and my normal crew of 250lb fatboys x 4, I would guess she would run in the upper 40's maybe 50. Never maxed it out. Dont really have a speed prop on her, four blade with extra cup for holeshot ( or so says my mechanic ). The K-top definetely gets in the way of casting from the boat but we rarely fish from the boat - but the tradeoff for shade is well worth it to me. I try to get her detailed once a year and she stays in storage year round so that helps. You want to trade for your 21' Trancat?  Saw your earlier pics, sweet ride you have there. Salty Techsan just bought one - going to hang a 225vmax off of it. Talking about hauling *****. The controls are fairly close in my opinion ( both jp and tilt/trim are on the throttle ) - just added a bob's jp gauge. Will be nice to know what level the motor is at without having to turnaround with a quick glance. I normally fish POC so if you see me wave me down - cold beer on boat. Stewart I saw that you live in the Austin area. I live in Round Rock so we probably visit the same haunts ( McBrides, Sportsman's etc ). Shoot me a pm and maybe we can hook up. Going to be fishing in the Cula Roja tourney on 07/09 in POC. Should be a good time and a good showing of people. I will see if I can post some more pics. Thanks again


----------



## Sight Cast

Where did you get that bob's indicator, how much? Thanks. SC


----------



## LA Cox

Check out www.bobsmachine.com. The jackplate gauge is nice, but they're proud of them $125!! I'll probably order one pretty soon. I run alot at night, and hate to have to shine a light back at the jp to see what height it is at.

Late,
Cox


----------



## fishsmart

I have a boat with a raised console and the BMS jackplate gauge is a very functional addition as you do not have to look backwards and down to see the jackplate setting.

Without the gauge I used to use the count system 1001, 1002, etc... to approximate the jackplate elevation.

Charles


----------



## TXSaltH2O

*My POC Rigs*

97 GulfCoast 150 Yamaha TRP

94 ShallowSport 90 Yamaha


----------



## Fishdaze

TXSaltH2O said:


> 97 GulfCoast 150 Yamaha TRP
> 
> 94 ShallowSport 90 Yamaha


That's just Wrong!!!!! a GC and a SS! Must be nice!

Sharp looking rigs you got there.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!:brew:


----------



## jackfish

05 Haynie Bigfoot with 200 Optimax. I had it custom built and it is trully a dream to fish from.


----------



## barbless

*05 Blazer Bay*

love the boat and motor, 05 Blazer Bay 2170 with Yamaha 150 4 stroke


----------



## tatteredflag

*My fiberglass toothpick*

Here is my new ride - a very slightly used NewWater Curlew w/ a 2 stroke Yami 90! Soon to mount a Garmin 192c that I purchased from Southshore Marine!


----------



## stew1tx

A few on the water

Captain Stewy's Outdoors


----------



## Slimshady

stew1tx said:


> A few on the water
> 
> Captain Stewy's Outdoors


Hey Brian, 
Were you tied up with three other boats during the 4th fireworks in Rockport?


----------



## stew1tx

U know I was SLim hehehe, kind of hard to miss mine huh?


----------



## stew1tx

Where were u? Hope you weren't around when I was dancing around on the console showing my arse in true William Wallace fashion lol.


----------



## Slimshady

stew1tx said:


> Where were u? Hope you weren't around when I was dancing around on the console showing my arse in true William Wallace fashion lol.


 We pulled up at Mendez's earlier that day. I had the scooter with the tunes and the girls dancing on the consol. I'm sure the kids learned a few new moves. Good thing it was dark. I have'nt had a drink since. Good times! Good times!


----------



## stew1tx

WHOLY *****! David is my uncle.... So, odds are u did see me moon everyone lol. U guys were pretty gone.... That is a nice boat, with some nice scenery lol. Where do u normally fish? That was my uncle with the etec. My boat will outperform his, not by much, but still edges him out a little. The new Vmax's will surprise you with fuel economy. The first weekend I got it, Memorial Day weekend, We left CC drove to RP, drove probably 5 miles around the ski basin and back again to CC and I burned right at 25 gal. Last weekend I put 112 miles, HARD FAST MILES, from Bird Island Basin to deep in baffin to the 9 mile hole to mkr 15 in the cut and back again and burned 30 gallons or so, and I ran almost wot for a lot of those miles as this cat likes to ride high and over the rough arse chop rather than through it. We need to hook up sometime and all get together on some good fishing trips. I am booked through the rest of this month and fishing the Mansfield Invitational the last weekend of this month. I need to look at the rest of the year on my tournament schedule and see how it looks. What kind of system do you have on that boat? David was talking about putting an amp in his boat now lol. I agree my friend, Good Times!!!! NIce to informally meet you! I am guessing you are the biggest of the boys there? Where in Central Tx are you? I'm in Austin....

Talk to u soon. Tell Jay that I have some very incriminating evidence for him to hold over a certain someone's head to get as many kitchen pass' as he wants hehehehe.


----------



## Slimshady

Stew1tx,

You should have a PM.


----------



## stew1tx

Got it bro.... respond in a little while...


----------



## barbless

King Salmon last July, Kenai River, Alaska


----------



## barbless

sorry, wrong forum


----------



## bagman

*"Reserve Met"*

"Reserve Met" 1989 22' Whaler ready to go one more time


----------



## EndTuition

*Just keep trading up.....*

My first boat was a 12 foot v-bow aluminum with a 9.9 Sea-King from Sears.
I like this one a lot better.


----------



## bk005

Took this one the other day of my dad doing a Fly by in my boat for me. Thought it looked nice.


----------



## Catn' Around

*Newer Picture of the Boat*

'02 Flatscat w/ '05 Yamaha four stroke 115. For sale, pm if intrested.


----------



## skypoke

OK, I'll try again, here's a few pix of my current obsession. Chuck


----------



## Argo

That is a sweet ride but why would you use plastic through hulls on an all aluminum rig. That is the weakest thing I see. Can you give up some details on it. That thing is bad(as in really good). Did you make that yourself?


----------



## skypoke

Argo, The through hulls are all Marelon, ABYC approved for underwater installation. Tough and expensive, they don't react with aluminum like stainless or brass would.

Yep, my brother and I built this boat over a period of almost two years, very much a part time project. In addition to both of us having full time jobs, we also owned a very busy manufacturing business so we had our hands full. The design is from a naval architect in New Zealand, it was all in cadd, we had the cutting files generated and the parts precut here in the states. It was somewhat like a very elaborate kit though there was also quite a lot of field fabrication involved beyond the basic kit. Neither of us had ever built an alum boat or welded aluminum for that matter. We bought a state of the art synergetic welder, some good welding instruction manuals and went to it. 

We sea trialed it a couple weeks ago and were very nervous and very happy with the results. Those 150 hondas are more than enough power, without working to optimize props at all we're topping 40 mph, she eats the chop like it's sposed to. At a cruise speed of 27 statue mph she burns 7.2 gph both engines. Hops on plane. Powder dry bilges, ran a couple hours before getting the first few drops of spray on the windows. The boat is far lighter than a comparable glass one.

Built the trailer too and now have the boat pulled putting the interior in it. That's what I need to go work on now....but we'll be fishing in a week or so. Chuck


----------



## Bret

Chuck, that is an awesome looking rig.. You guys do some nice work.. Hope you get to fish it soon.. how about some more pics..? cockpit, interior, helm


----------



## flyway

*Shoalwater 22v*

Finally figured out how to size the pic to upload. 
Shoalwater Legend 22v with 200 yamaha
.....and my 3 year old fishing partner.


----------



## Argo

Chuck, that thing is very nice. Ever thought if making them and selling them or is it a fun thing. Something like that would go for a pretty penny.


----------



## Stuart

Argo said:


> Chuck, that thing is very nice. Ever thought if making them and selling them or is it a fun thing. Something like that would go for a pretty penny.


As with any labour of love, I bet he will tell you he has a gazillion hours of blood sweat and tears in that boat. He probably couldn't sell them for enough, but I could be wrong.


----------



## flyway

*more pics*

more pics before gauges and electronics were installed


----------



## stew1tx

That is a sweet cat, my only problem with it is that I would have a hard time getting a billfish through that little door on the rear platform hehehe. Let me qualify that statement, a billfish that could not be hoisted over the side, well I suppose if you catch and release it is no problem... Sweet tall ride with a HUGE bow. Where did u get the plans?


----------



## ipman

*Hydraphilic*

1989 22' Hydra Sports with 1996 200 Johnson. Had her for less than a week. We're thinking about naming her "Hydraphilic"


----------



## Argo

AND, you need more rod holders.


----------



## waterspout

I don't like people to see me coming.


----------



## Stuart

waterspout said:


> I don't like people to see me coming.


I don't see anything


----------



## Redfishr

Waterspout
You da man...........cool boat.


----------



## Redfishr

*My Transport 20*

Redishr's Red gitter.


----------



## skinnyme

Here my two toys.....


----------



## Redfishr

*Transport 20*

If I could paint , it would look like this.


----------



## boom!

gds said:


> BSLittle was that boat at Witts in Baytown a while back to be powered, I saw one there that looked a lot like it and it sure looked nice.


Hey gary, where's your pics? I haven't see it since I docked it for you.


----------



## Dav1500

*04 Pathfinder*

Boat and Truck-taken at 4:45am so its not the best!


----------



## fito1411

*my boat*

2005 Shallowsport 20 "no sides" raised console. 150 Yamaha HPDI


----------



## MarcusT

Here are a few of my toy!!


----------



## stew1tx

UMMMMM, can I go with Marcus?????? Sweet ride my friend.


----------



## Sight Cast

Dang Skinny Me!!!! Can you say jealous.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*my liferaft*

31' Cobra Predator
70 + mph


----------



## L7Dargel

*my dargel*

looks better in the water


----------



## Argo

That is a nice cat, what is the sale price on it?


----------



## TunnelVision

*Out with the old and in with the new*

Gulfcoast is gone and here is the new toy with a little graphic possiblility..

Explorer Attackaflat w/Mercury 250 XS


----------



## stew1tx

What do those graphics cost and where did you have them done?


----------



## TunnelVision

It's just a photoshop edit. I haven't done it yet - just thinking about it.


----------



## Redfishr

Do it maaan, do it...........Looks cool.


----------



## capnrik

*Sold her right before 9/11/2001:*

But I used her to make my living for a long time. Those were good days.


----------



## yakmaster2000

*New Tran Cat*

Here is Salty t's and my new toy!!!!!

DARKNESS!!!!!


----------



## Fishspanker

*New...week old*

Just got it last Saturday. Only had it out once so far. Been spending time rigging it out. Put a new Lowarance 332C GPS and Oxygen System from my old boat on it. Soon to get trolling motor, t-top, jackplate and power pole. I am interested to see how fast that 200 pushes it. Figure it will do in the low 50's


----------



## stew1tx

Probably about 62-63 propped out right, that is for holeshot mainly not top end.


----------



## Fishspanker

*Speed*

Top speed is about 52 on GPS with the prop thats on it now. Burning the double oil which might slow it alittle bit. Can't remember exactly what prop it is but I am going to stick with it. I like the way it gets up. Really quick out of the hole. Not too may days out there that you can run faster than 50 with out beating the snot out of the boat.


----------



## stew1tx

HEHEHEHE, I'm not going to comment on that "Not too may days out there that you can run faster than 50 with out beating the snot out of the boat" statement because everyone knows I am biased somewhat hehehehe. Well maybe a quick comment. I can run my Team Tran Cat full tilt running out of baffin with a 35kt wind and not get beat up or wet until I slow down. Ok, I've said my piece That ought to get a lot of people saying some negative comments and disbelief in that statement. Meet me in CC when I am down there and I will show you. Ask Reelbender on www.texasrodbenders.com what I showed them out of Mansfield hehehe.

I am always open to test rides or fishing trips if someone is willing to pay expenses if I am not booked hehehe.


----------



## BOCA PAILA

L7dargel.... Who Built Your Poling Platform? Call Me Or P.m. Me..... Thanks


----------



## Redfishslayer

*Here is my Baby...*

This is a great lake and bay boat.


----------



## RedXCross

Yak Master and Stew I love those Cats , I learned everything I know about CATS from Stew HE HE HE HE ...


----------



## Pirogue

The marsh monster.....


----------



## TunnelVision

That looks like a monster. How fast will that thing go? 80?


----------



## FormerHR

I didn't know they made the 300 in a tiller steer! lol


----------



## Pirogue

Its just a tiller 40!!! 

It will run 33-34 loaded for fishin and 35 plus stripped down for running the flats during duck season. Figure thats good for a 16-42 tunnel.

Dont have the funds to have a whole fleet so its just the "White Knuckle Express" as dad calls it and my trusty pirogue. 

Getting the prop worked on right now to pick up a few r' on the top end and after the first or the year I am looking at a set of custom carbs that should put it up around 65hp.

Its an all around rig.


----------



## RedXCross

I had a similar Rig I sold last year , WeldCraft from Jerry's in Sulphur, La. 18' 42", no boxes 3 blade custon (no names) If you go with the TUNE UP you will be @ 58 HP. I had installed Boysen reeds too. on gps in Skinny, wind @ back 44.7 mph and Skeered .. too squirlly if any chop Present , it had 35% more torque than plain 40 ....... Vented tunnel 5 " long and raised .


----------



## 300X

22 pathfinder


----------



## Reel Bender

stew1tx said:


> HEHEHEHE, I'm not going to comment on that "Not too may days out there that you can run faster than 50 with out beating the snot out of the boat" statement because everyone knows I am biased somewhat hehehehe. Well maybe a quick comment. I can run my Team Tran Cat full tilt running out of baffin with a 35kt wind and not get beat up or wet until I slow down. Ok, I've said my piece That ought to get a lot of people saying some negative comments and disbelief in that statement. Meet me in CC when I am down there and I will show you. Ask Reelbender on www.texasrodbenders.com what I showed them out of Mansfield hehehe.
> 
> I am always open to test rides or fishing trips if someone is willing to pay expenses if I am not booked hehehe.


Uh, it's a lil wet in the back of the boat. LMAO


----------



## stew1tx

LOL, that's what I keep hearing, I am never back there so don't feel the back moving or the water swirling in the air lol.


----------



## TimOub007

Here is my flats boat:










This was on Sabine Lake about an hour before sunset.
Rig is a 2003 Scout 195 Sportfish with a 2001 Evinrude 200. Lots of extras, some were even free.

Tim


----------



## Reel Bender

stew1tx said:


> LOL, that's what I keep hearing, I am never back there so don't feel the back moving or the water swirling in the air lol.


Not bad, just a lil swirling as you call it. LOL


----------



## plugger21

*Transport xlr820ls*

Here is a pic of my boat. Transport xlr820ls with a 225 Opti on the back. Also has a Garmin 198c and 82lb thrust trolling motor. This boat is fast! It even looks fast sitting still.


----------



## Wasted Night & Wading Day

*Explorer 23 TV / Matagorda Reef Walking*

I love this boat and motor. Explorer boat and Honda motor is a hard combination to beat.

See in Matagorda Bay.


----------



## Majek27

hey plugger your transport's awesome man. I've never seen one on the water, how does she run


----------



## plugger21

*20' xlr8ls*

Majek 27, I think there is only one, maybe two other people running this hull. With a 4 blade lifter 64-65mph. With 25 pitch 3 blade 69-70mph. Eats up waves. Boat draft is 10". The trade off with this hull/motor combo is the holeshot/shallow blast off is not as good but I can idle around almost as shallow as my old 20' Tran. Just have to idle out instead of blast out.


----------



## 300X

a guy in corpus runs a 20 XLR with the exact same set up as him. 20' with a 225 XS. but he runs 75 mph.


----------



## plugger21

*300x*

Ya ok, you mean the same way your pathfinder ran 67? If he is running 75 I would like to know his setup. The xs is a different motor than mine anyway. Later.


----------



## plugger21

*also..*

I bought this motor from a "guy" in Corpus who runs this hull.


----------



## 300X

Ive been in this guys boat who runs 75 on the GPS. you know, if i wanted a fast boat then i would have one. but the boat thats fast doesnt run in thet water i need it to run in...and that would be a skater 40'. she runs 170mph 2 people on GPS...dont think you can keep up. whos the "GUY" you know in corpus you got this motor from?


----------



## BigBay420

*Bass Boat*

THis is my Bass boat. I all so have a 22' foot center consol but I'am haveing problems up loading the pictures. Can someone help?


----------



## manintheboat

Here are some pictures of the new (to me) boat. 24' Sport-Cat, twin Johnson 115 2 strokes.


----------



## srudis

*28' Concept*

1/2 fishing (for me) 1/2 pleasure (for my wife). This is my 10th boat & the only one my wife has liked!


----------



## MarcusT

Nice!!!!


----------



## fito1411

*2005 Shallowsport 20 "no sides" raised console. 150 Yamaha HPDI!*








1


----------



## mrtex0utlaw

*My boat*

I recently bought a used boat, so this is my first center console to have.

1994 Astro Center Console
21 Ft
200hp Mercury


----------



## Majek27

Frank, sweet rig


----------



## Slimshady

*frankd*

Very nice! Had problems with the same trailer setup early on. Boat liked to ride up on the fenders when loading. Busted several fenders and pads before adding side boards. I would hate to see your boat get scratched like mine. Again, awesome ride!


----------



## fito1411

Thanks, its my 4th Shallow sport,none of the trailers had side boards. all of them are kind of a pain to load and unload on the trailer.you just have to go slow.I very rarely use my trailer.I keep it behind the house in a sling. Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Spec

*my 22 foot Gulf Coast*

This is my bay runner/ sand bar finding/ Shell grazing/ fish finder.


----------



## jackfish

23' Haynie Bigfoot - 200 Optimax


----------



## ghost

*95 20' Gulf Coast, 96 200 HP Johnson*

Bought a couple of months ago. I have put allot of TLC and hard work into it (Painted consol, leaning post, Rebuilt trailer, Painted lower unit, custom made leaning post cushion, new ice chests) to make it look new. Still have a few things to do.


----------



## BoneDigger

*FishMaster*

2000 Fishmaster 1700 V
2000 Mercury 90 HP
2000 MagicTilt trailer.

Have been considering selling, but now I think I'll keep her...

Todd


----------



## BEER4BAIT

*Ouch*

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Ranger Bob

*Well traveled*

http://www.teamrangerbob.com/

http://www.teamrangerbob.com/images/boat.jpg


----------



## bunsteve

OK, I think I uploaded my picture. With any luck, my little old boat with its tiny motor are there for all the world to see. Next year I'll try to cover it with scales and blood!

L8r,
Steve


----------



## wannafish

2001 19 Pathfinder
http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Port-lkrs.jpg


----------



## chasin tails

23' majek with '99 evinrude 200 hp


----------



## drred4

*Father's boat*

This is what i fish in until I can buy me one.

18'10" Tran Cat with 140 Suzuki.


----------



## gus v.

Size doesn't matter!


----------



## luv2fish

*Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea*

Straight from heaven. The Lord blessed us with this one.


----------



## bayfishing

*Testing*

Hi, everyone. I new here...just see if I could insert my picture.


----------



## bayfishing

*Cool*

Cool it works...:dance:


----------



## WELL HUNG

*My PESCADOR*

My 20 Ft El Pescador With A 175 Johnson


----------



## bayfishing

Oops, typo...I'm new here...


----------



## Pocketfisherman

*Hangin at the virtual boatramp*

My Pics are on my Photobucket Website, along with a bunch of random boat pics from hanging around the boat ramp in POC...
http://photobucket.com/albums/c229/bsmotril/


----------



## whitewetahook

*'98 Hydra-Sports 2250 Vector*

Well here's mine.....








ll heres mine....


----------



## Fishspanker

Thats one clean Hydra Sport. Looks cleaner than new.


----------



## scrapinchevy

Here's my princess


----------



## Redfishr

sweet............


----------



## limey

21.5' Vip


----------



## redlegg

22' Majek Extreme w/Yamaha 225


----------



## Stuart

96 18.5' Flats Cat


----------



## manintheboat

The old pictures were lost. I just got the boat back from the shop saturday morning. All thru-hulls were replaced, new stainless steel probs added on top of a lot of little things done. Spent all day Saturday and some of the day Sunday compounding and waxing. Ready to go for 2006 snapper season.


----------



## TexasDux

manintheboat said:


> The old pictures were lost. I just got the boat back from the shop saturday morning. All thru-hulls were replaced, new stainless steel probs added on top of a lot of little things done. Spent all day Saturday and some of the day Sunday compounding and waxing. Ready to go for 2006 snapper season.


have gas money, ready when you are!

Reckon we can "rattle" some up to the top again?


----------



## Stuart

Stuart said:


> 96 18.5' Flats Cat


Hey, who resized my picture? It may have been a tad on the big side, but now you can't even see it!


----------



## LongRodMaster

See if this works. I just picked it up yesterday.


----------



## fishnlab

Stuart said:


> Hey, who resized my picture? It may have been a tad on the big side, but now you can't even see it!


lol!! don't worry stuart. we've all seen a 18' flatscat before.


----------



## TimOub007

LongRod,

What is is and give some details?


----------



## Stuart

fishnlab said:


> lol!! don't worry stuart. we've all seen a 18' flatscat before.


Now it is big again! And double posted, which wasn't a big deal when it was small. Maybe a mod will read this and delete one.


----------



## LongRodMaster

TimOub007 said:


> LongRod,
> 
> What is is and give some details?


Sorry it is a Blazer Bay 2220 F Yamaha 150


----------



## 300X

heres one of my girls


----------



## redlegg

*300x*

Nice rig!!


----------



## Ledge

Here's a few of my Boats


----------



## jeff.w

*My 1st post*

Hi guys, 
I've been browsing the site for a while and decided to join up. I live near Lake Jackson and have fished locally for many years. Just bought this boat about a month ago. Only been out in it 3 or 4 times. Motor has 55 hours on it. Picked up the whole rig for $9000. Does that sound like a decent deal? Let me know what you guys think...

2002 Weldcraft 1860
2004 Yamaha 90hp
Tunnel Hull
Pontoons
Hydraulic Jack Plate
Bimini
Custom SAW Leaning Post
MotorGuide 80# Great White T.M.


----------



## Harbormaster

I put new axles on with oiler hubs! She runs pretty shallow too, depending on how much wood I'm packing for fuel! :biggrin:


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH

I have a 97 Team Sailfish, made in Ga. its a great boat 130 evenrude, I dont see many of them out on the water. I love the boat had it offshore about 10 miles at porta, handles great. Anybody else got one.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Here is my 21 foot Shallow Sport with a 140 4 stroke Suzuki.

I am thinking about selling it in a few months.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods.


----------



## 300X

redlegg said:


> Nice rig!!


thank you, dont you run a extreme?


----------



## JANKEII

Why can't I see or pull-up the attached images? I see the attached image box, but cursor will not pick-up anything. please help thanks


----------



## Viking48

I must be missing something - I get a few of the pics but most just have a box at the bottom with "Attached Images". Am I missing a program that allows these to be seen?? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KarateCowboy

alot of the pics were lost when there was a server upgrade a few months back.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*My boats*

Mine is on the right, the other one is my wifes!


----------



## LoneStarFree

2005 Marshall 226 with a 150 Johnson.


----------



## Basstro

*Project Boat*

Will post as work is done


----------



## KarateCowboy

wow! looks like u better start on that one!


----------



## mahiseeker

2005 23' Hydrasport w/ Yammie 225 4-stroke, which can be sold if someones interested. Want to go up in size.


----------



## HoustonKid

*New Dargel*

Here she is. My 2006 Dargel 170 Skout. Evinrude 90E-Tech, jack plate, cav. plate, and for the family, a bimini top.


----------



## Gottagofishin

2000 23' Fishmaster, 200 Johnson, Tops n Towers, T-top, Leaning post, and Ladder.


----------



## FishinTheBarge

23 Exp w/225 yami


----------



## Mitchw123456

My dad checking out my new to me 98 Key West


----------



## jeffpjacob

*19' 5" FishMaster (Kenner Hull) 115 Suzuki 4 Stroke*

I love this boat. It gets in water alot skinnier than I thought when I bought it. The ride is great and I can't say enough 'bout that 4 stroke Suzuki. WOT is 42 MPH.


----------



## 300X

nice boat jeff, how you liking the four stroke?


----------



## jeffpjacob

Thanks bro.I love it 300x. Its funny cause I pull up to the Marina and the old timers will be sitting out there and talking about how quiet it is. I get great gas mileage and it really is one of the easiest motors I've ever had to maintain.


----------



## Lat22

OK, I'll participate.


----------



## GinMan

*New to ME anyway*

This is my "New to ME" 1991 Shallow Sport 20' w/sides that taper to no sides near transom. It has a 1986 Evinrude 140 that is running strong (for now). I have been looking for two years, and I finally found a used Shallow Sport w/ sides (kids). I had considered C-skiffs and Shoalwater, but been around Shallow Sports fishing LLM as a kid. Helluva lot cheaper than the new $34K price tag (same Hull). Even bought it off of 2Cool! Long term it will have a platform, power pole, and an Etec. How can you go wrong with a Shallow Sport?............


----------



## jeffpjacob

That's a great boat Gin, especially for the lower laguna. You should have fun taking that to Nighthawk and the Pure oil canal flats.


----------



## tynker

19'VIP Bay Stelth,2005 w/115 johnson v4.55# Minn Kota T?M.Wife is best fishing buddy.


----------



## Splitshot

Running alot offshore last year with the Redfin out to 20 miles was just too much. Finally found this 20' TwinVee catamaran with twin Evinrude 50hp fourstrokes, T-Top and 36 gallon fuel tank. It tops out at 32mph, cruises nice at 20-25mph at about 4.5-5mpg.

If that wind would just lay a bit... Went out in some 4-6' a few weeks back and it handled well


----------



## gris

*My boat*

Here it is. Its ugly but it gets the job done.


----------



## spotsndots

Here's mine. 17 Montauk with 115 yamaha. Tops out at 46-48 (depending on load) I can cruise at 35 mph at get almost 4mpg with 3 guys and all wading gear.


----------



## Crazy fisher

Here is Mine just wating on the outrrigers...!


----------



## fito1411

*2005 Shallowsport 20' "no sides" 150 trp*

2005 shallowsport 20' "no sides" 150 trp


----------



## redfish addict

*It's New to Me!*

2004 Triton 220 LTS
2004 Merc 150


----------



## wading_fool

My new Ride!! They still have some rigging to do on it but I got to wet test it in Port Aransas this weekend, now I just got to get to get the decks slimey


----------



## 300X

sweet haynie


----------



## TroutSnatcher

*Ole Jef*

Ok, since it came up again, here she is...


----------



## TroutSnatcher

*Well Cr***

One more try


----------



## 300X

ive seen that boat several occasions on the water "el jefe"


----------



## wading_fool

300X said:


> sweet haynie


Thanks....I been dying waiting on it


----------



## TroutSnatcher

*It's been awhile*



300X said:


> ive seen that boat several occasions on the water "el jefe"


Let me know next time 300X, be glad to meet ya.


----------



## Hop

TroutSnatcher said:


> Let me know next time 300X, be glad to meet ya.


Were you on Clear Lake today? I think i saw you.
I was in my GC180 with a tube on the front. We had lunch at outriggers and played around in taylor lake all day
--Hop


----------



## Shep

02' 21Ft. Fishmaster/06' 225 Optimax Pro XS


----------



## Jmoseley_99

*Here is My Bulldog*

2005 Fish Master with Suziki DF200


----------



## TroutSnatcher

*Wasn't me*

No, I wasn't out today. Normally out on a Wednesday if any.



Hop said:


> Were you on Clear Lake today? I think i saw you.
> I was in my GC180 with a tube on the front. We had lunch at outriggers and played around in taylor lake all day
> --Hop


----------



## LoneStarFree

Nice rig, Trout Snatcher.


----------



## Gentleben281

My little boat a 13'4" 1984 Boston Whaler pushed by a 1997 25 Evenrude..Does everything I need it to do and it will not sink , my Pleasure craft pandfish boat did !!


----------



## CHICKENCHASER

*My New Boat*

230 TV EXPLORER, POWERED BY A MERCURY OPTIMAX 225HP, COMES COMPLETE WITH OSTRICH FABRIC.

I NEED HELP WITH A NAME?


----------



## Too Tall

Very Nice!!!







Whats wrong with Chickenchaser for the name?


----------



## LoneStarFree

Great lookin boat


----------



## CHICKENCHASER

I Guess I Never Thought About That. Lol I Want Someything That Will Stand Out And Knock Your Socks Off.


----------



## Sight Cast

Nice boat CC!


----------



## 300X

chickenchaser- did you stop at boater's world about 3 weeks ago? looked at a GPS if i recall correctly. 

never got to compliment your boat, nice rig. "black magic"


----------



## TimOub007

Here is my newest boat. I just finished building it and this is the maden voyage.









Tim


----------



## CHICKENCHASER

Yea, 300x, That Was Me.


----------



## Arlon

TimOub007 said:


> Here is my newest boat. I just finished building it and this is the maden voyage.
> 
> Tim


Looks great. What plans did you follow?


----------



## bunsteve

Well, I fixed the hole in the floor and fired her up yesterday. Started right up and ran smooth. Gonna patch up the wiring during the week and try to slime up the deck next Saturday. She's just an old (1976) 15 footer with a 1980? 18 hp Merc, but she gets it done on about a gallon and a half per hour.


----------



## LUISJG

just finished her....


----------



## slopoke

*Koolbreeze*

Here's the Koolbreeze Kenner


----------



## stew1tx

Ostri-sized


----------



## luv2fish

*Amazing Grace*

Her she is.


----------



## Capt. Harold

This is my "Diminishing Asset". A 17' FlatsCat w/90hp Mercury, MinnKota RT55AP, and aluminum accessories by Gary Robertson @ Espandre. My 50th B'day present to me.


----------



## Majek27

nice boat


----------



## Fishdaze

Capt. Harold,

Nice Rig you got there!


----------



## slopoke

*17 Cat*

That is one coool cat Capt. Harold.


----------



## Capt. Harold

Thanks Guys. This is my 4th boat & I'm quite pleased w/her performance both in the shallows & open bay.


----------



## stew1tx

Nice Bday present indeed. I have always preferred the smaller FC to the big one because the nose isn't as well you know..... Pointy so to speak. Are you from CC? That looks like a cabin in the cut and A&M CC in the background. If so, we need to hook up sometime.


----------



## lazzer65

*My Toys*

My homemade fishing rig:









My other toy....red/white/black Allison Drag Boat:










Dale


----------



## jeff.w

Wanna race? :rotfl:


----------



## 300X

that is a sweet flats cat...nice


----------



## TimOub007

lazzer,

That first pic is your "homemade fishin rig". Do you have any more details? How about any more pics? What plans did you follow?

Tim


----------



## LA Cox

Looks real similar to a Mowdy? Awesome looking ride.

Late,
Cox


----------



## RedXCross

Capy Harold you will enjoy trust me !!!!!!!!!!Nice


----------



## lazzer65

*Response*



> Wanna race? :rotfl:


Anytime...Anywhere:biggrin: :biggrin: Just remember to bring money cuz my drinking team has a racing problem. LOL



> That first pic is your "homemade fishin rig". Do you have any more details? How about any more pics? What plans did you follow?
> 
> Tim


Tim...give me a bit and I'll go take a few better pics of some features. There were no plans for the boat. The boat started out life as a 28' Sea Ox (Offshore style fishing boat). Sides were cut off, sub floor in place and completely foam filled and sealed. After that, the transom was raised and a bluewave style tunnel put in. The boat will get up in 8" - I know that is probably a bit much and there are some skinnier boats out there but overall it is kind of hard to beat - but where it really shines is in the ruff stuff. The boat is HEAVY. Becuase of it's heavy layup, the boat just laughs at the ruff stuff. I have ridden on Mowdy's and other style boats like it, but I still have yet to find one that handles as good in the nasties. Not to mention it is almost impossible to do a "BAT TURN" in this boat. A mowdy and pescador will swap ends on you in a hurry if your not careful. This one has only done it once and I did it on purpose just to see how far I could push her. Future plans are to make a true rolled and downturned edge and maybe a splash rib on the outter lifting strakes.

Pictures to follow:

Dale


----------



## lazzer65

*Tim..some pics*


















































Dale


----------



## Don

*nice*

Nice rig........I had a 21' and sold it to Red X, great riding boats.


Capt. Harold said:


> This is my "Diminishing Asset". A 17' FlatsCat w/90hp Mercury, MinnKota RT55AP, and aluminum accessories by Gary Robertson @ Espandre. My 50th B'day present to me.


----------



## fishnlab

Capt. Harold said:


> This is my "Diminishing Asset". A 17' FlatsCat w/90hp Mercury, MinnKota RT55AP, and aluminum accessories by Gary Robertson @ Espandre. My 50th B'day present to me.


Sweet rig. Gary's work is second to none.


----------



## Fishdaze

Nice Fishing Rig you got there Dale!


----------



## mastercylinder60

my baby!


----------



## TimOub007

Dale,

That is nice. Looks like a lot of work, but turned out great!

Tim


----------



## gds

Mastercylinder, pride of ownership is what it's all about. What products do use to keep it in such pristine shape?


----------



## wakeupluis

This is my baby!


----------



## myprozac

Mastercylinder:
Whats you milage on that boat and how does it handle in the chop?!


----------



## capt henry

*my job*

pics of my shoalwater cat 21
it is a great ride


----------



## stew1tx

How much overheat problem u have in it? Wait, maybe your transom has been cut down. I can't believe they did not implement the top tunnel from the Laguna into this mold.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Man those Majek Extremes are some **** good looking boats. It came down to Shallow Sport or Blue Wave and I went with Blue Wave? ***! Man I want one of those Extreme's.


----------



## mastercylinder60

gds said:


> Mastercylinder, pride of ownership is what it's all about. What products do use to keep it in such pristine shape?


lots of elbow grease, and a strict attention to detail.


----------



## mastercylinder60

myprozac said:


> Mastercylinder:
> Whats you milage on that boat and how does it handle in the chop?!


the mileage isn't very good because, as you can see by the photo, it's a very heavy boat, and it runs low in the water.


----------



## King Bling

Boat #1, bought two years ago.

Boat #2, bought last year when I realized Boat#1 wouldn't go where I NEED to go. (BTW- Boat #1 is for sale if you're interested)


----------



## Fowlhooked

Love my ShallowSport!


----------



## Wading Mark

That Shallowsport is awesome.


----------



## wil.k

*Ski Barge*

This is my 1984 Ski Barge,its for sale too(check classified)


----------



## Graydog328

we need to start this thread over. so we can get the lost pics back up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Our rig


----------



## toyotapilot

My "daily driver", 21 foot Bay Pro and the "only for special occasions" a Helton. Just haven't found an occasion worthy of getting it wet though.


----------



## wading_fool

Sweet wooden boat...I don't think I would get it wet either


----------



## KarateCowboy

*Explorer 17 tv*

2006 Explorer 17 tv 
Saving for a lean post and a trolling motor.


----------



## Brewbaker

*19' Destiny (For Sale Too!)*

2003 19' Destiny Tunnel V, 1996 completely overhauled Evinrude 150 Ocean Master.


----------



## thundertrout

*old majek*

been around


----------



## thundertrout

*majek*

the old majek


----------



## wading_fool

Love those Red Boats Brewbaker lol


----------



## jackfish

*Haynie 23' Bigfoot*

Great boat. Fast and stable.
200 Optimax.

Makes crossing the Bay a pleasure.


----------



## wading_fool

Yea they do ride comfortable and still get pretty shallow. When did you pick it up Jackfish?


----------



## Nick B

2004 Trancat


----------



## Flyin' Ag

That's a nice ride Nick...when do I get to go for a spin!

RT


----------



## Nick B

You can go when ever you want.


----------



## WhiteStar

*New Mosca Boat*

Still lacks some rod Holders and drive-on post..but its close to done..


----------



## Wading Mark

Very nice boat, WhiteStar. By the way, do you know if they will install Mercury?


----------



## TimOub007

Nice boat. First TRP lower unit I've seen mounted on a different power head. I've heard about it being done, but hadn't seen proof.

How's it run?


----------



## WhiteStar

All I purchased from Mosca was the Hull and trailer and rigged it myself,I am sure They will rig it out with with a Merc ,but I believe They are Suzuki dealers only.So you would have to Supply The Mercury Mtr. I have not taken it out yet. So, no Idea on 200 yammy performance with TRP. I expect it will do Fine..Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## LA Cox

Awesome boat WhiteStar...Let us know how that TRP works with the 200 Yami. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## King Bling

Here's my gold digga'


----------



## Grande Venado

That Mosca is nice. I like how they moved the console forward on the tunnel vee. I bet she screams with the 200 TRP.


----------



## Professor Jones

*New Mosca*

Picked this boat up last Friday, July 29. I sure do like it so far!

Professor Jones


----------



## ksh9711

Here's my 06 32' Century, the wife says it needs a/c can you say BIGGER boat i love my wife.....


----------



## Hou-Chap

*1977 19' Chaparral "custom"*

Here's my boat. 1977 19' Chaparral with a 1999 Johnson 150. It started it's life as a dual console with a rotten deck and stringers. Among A LOT of other work I replaced the deck, stringers, chopped the windshields out, and fabbed a console. Before and after.:texasflag


----------



## LoneStarFree

Pic of my boat in the water.

Marshall 226 w/ 2005 Johnson 150.


----------



## KarateCowboy

That Marshall is sweet!
-KC


----------



## Toddbo34

*My 2 1/2 Year Project*

Here is a picture of my Flounder Rig that I have been working on for awhile now. 16' 73" bottom
5086 1/4" thick bottom
1986 40hp Evinrude rebuilt 
Honda 13 hp fan motor


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*low budget seat cooler lift kit*

I never liked the height of my stock Kenner seat .This easy and cheap mod beat the heck out of some high dollar SS and if done correctly looks great . i used 4" pvc with caps on each end glues and one ss screw in each for safety .I cut my pipe 10" lenghts then cut out a platform from 1" marine plywood leaving one end long for a step to my back deck . I put the original screws bck in the floor with plenty sealant . Screw the bottom cap to the floor and then glue the standpipe if you ever need to remove just cut in 1/2 and unscrew nothing loss but some PVC . Use good hardware and plenty sealant . We luv the seat now it doubles as a leaning post /seat / cooler .COST 40 bucks and takes more time for the paint to dry than to fab . 
If these pics don't post i can send 2 you ...


----------



## jlatigo

*show a pic of your boat*

2006 2660cc prokat w/twin 150 yamaha
27 ft long 252 gals fuel 21 gal water just shy of 600 mi range


----------



## Redtailman

1990 Shallow Sport W/ a 130 Yamaha : )


----------



## cclayton01

12' Custom Aluminum Scooter w/40hp Johnson

This is the only pic I have but it now as a cmc manual jackplate and few other add ons.


----------



## peelin' drag

1997 1880 VIP BayStealth 115 Yammi, 65lb Kota. Get's it done for us.


----------



## stew1tx

Looks like someone added a little length to the back of their shallow sport hehehe. Even looks like a little hook built in. That much aft bet the front wont even come up a little bit hehehe, but bet it performs great out of the hole.


----------



## RedXCross

Nice boat( Coastal Ducks) ,ie.. Whitestar a lil different than the ole Pathfinder . Nice !


----------



## lxa393

Our new Mosca Shallow Ghost


----------



## skinnywater

CC

Who built your 12' Alum. scooter????


----------



## tatteredflag

*A new ride*

Picked up my K2 Marine BlackJack last week. Been running all over Aransas to break her in. Yamaha F200, Powerpole, 6" setback Jackplate, boarding ladder, Garmin 498 GPS Sounder, and a JVC stereo. All set. Got her in for the 10 hour service and correcting a few wiring snafu's, but what a great ride! Top speed is 50 on the GPS. Slimed it a few times with Red & Trout. Primed and ready to go!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That Blackjack is a nice boat. I have fished in David Green's out of Corpus several times since he got it.


----------



## TunnelVision

That Blackjack has some clean lines to it. It looks real "finished". Congrats...


----------



## tatteredflag

Thanks TunnelVision and Haute Pursuit,

The boat has performed great so far. Rough, choppy bay on a 15knot day - following, quartering and head, I am able to run comfortably and dry at 35mph+. Trim tabs are my best friends. Holeshot is great as well - able to get up in knee deep water just fine. Fit and Finish is very good as well. Had a few issues w/ latches, but Bill Kenner stepped right up to help me out with the correction. Coastal Aluminum in Aransas Pass did the K-top, swim ladder and bracket for the power pole - very nice work. Ronnies Marine is doing a good job on the rigging and with a few minor corrections being made now, I expect that to move to great as well. The lead mechanic there - Max, is excellent. Great stuff. I am having to reduce my fleet some and have my Curlew up for sale now. Maybe it won't sell and I can keep it


----------



## wingnut

2000 Bay Stealth 1880 with 115 yamaha


----------



## CavassoCruisin

*The "HEARD"?*

What did they "HEAR"?


----------



## wingnut

*My Boat*

2000 Baystealth 1880 with a C-115 Yamaha


----------



## gris

*My New (to me) Boat*

I love it!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz

*Fishing Machine!*

2006 21VX KENNER w/ a 175HP SUZUKI FOUR STROKE......

I LOVE IT! PLENTY OF ExTRAS AND A MAD MACHINE ON THE WATER!


----------



## fishbowl365

here it is !!! Purdy huh???


----------



## MarshJr.

*Marshmonster*


----------



## 1txrcher

thats a really cool boat...MARSHMONSTER sounds intimadating


----------



## MarshJr.

thats why i had to make the pics so big...lol


----------



## 1txrcher

Heres my new (to me) rig

*02 Shoalwater Laguna 20 Cat (the original 21 Cat)*
*03 Honda 130 HP 4 Stroke (For Sale By the way!!!)*

I will post this as a before pic since I have a new color scheme,raised console,and Motor in the works....not to mention one of those top notch Coastline trailers


----------



## MarshJr.

nice..What do you need that shallow running boat up in austin for??


----------



## 1txrcher

Obviously you haven't seen lake travis this summer...might as well be the lower laguna LOL... I plan on having this thing from Mansfield to Sabine I want to fish the entire texas coast this fall...good thing I hunt during the week.


----------



## tboltmike

My Project Boat. 1975 Arrow Glass Cheetah. Original 115 Johnson. It has never not started. Would do an honest 41 mph until had to be de-tuned to run on unleaded, now 37. It has been in the family since new, but had fallen into neglict for a couple of years after the kids left home. Glass had faded but has some gloss left. Transom and inner deck wood is still good. Immediate tasks: new tires, license plate, foam the inner bottom, apply anti slip deck finish, compound the gel. Over the winter, will decide wheather to rig for fishing or replace lounge and jump seats configuration. Envision installing hydraulic steering and possible paint down the line.


----------



## acustomflat

here is my custom flat.


----------



## Argo

tattered flag, that is a really nice boat. what is the length? put a kicker on it and it could pass for offshore stylings. nice flare on the bow to keep the spray down too.


----------



## acassidy

*Our family boat, 22' Whaler*










Here is a picture of our boat at Eagle Point. 1983 22' Boston Whaler that I converted from a cuddy to a center console last year.

I have a site that shows the whole transformation.

http://home.houston.rr.com/acassidy/

Archie
Clear Lake


----------



## wingnut

*Baystealth*

So far so good.


----------



## locochon

i know i just posted a pic of it on the one for show your shallowsport but im proud of it. bought it brand new when i was 19. im 22 now and i keep it in excellent shape. fish it hard though. the only extra i have on it is the new rear seat. it has dual orbital batteries, for what i dont know but dad was paying for it so i got what i wanted. next is a complete sound system for it. already have the cd player but i dont know about cutting out holes in the console to put in speakers. any advice to on how to mount speakers with out cutting out holes???


----------



## thundertrout

loco,have you thought about some 6x9 boxes under the console.


----------



## locochon

nah i havent jay but i do have enough space down. i should really consider that. thanks for the info. the other thing i was thinking was getting some box speakers and mounting them on on top of the console but yours seems to be a better idea. thanks


----------



## fishinfool

*Not so new buts its mine*

Finally got some good shots of mine. not real new and needs some work, but it runs great and floats good. 16' alluminum john boat with custom center console and floors. 28hp evenrude all sittin on a brand new trailer, in fact i think i paid more for the trailer than the hole setup 2 years ago. . its all i could afford in college, but gets me places lots of people cant go. and it PAID FOR!! future plans include a handrale around the front for some flounder lights and a new front deck to help take the wobble out of the front half the boat.


----------



## trodery

acustomflat said:


> here is my custom flat.


Very nice Boat!


----------



## MrG

Finally got some pics of the 'Shallow Blonde' while she was still clean. 2004 Bay Stealth 2180 tunnel, Yamaha Vmax 200. That's my fishing partner and chief boat launcher John in the last pic.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

what am i not doing right to pull up pics like the last ones ,all i get is a red x box that does not respond to anything i do


----------



## MrG

Some networks block images from some websites. Never had trouble with Photobucket before. Let me try it this way.


----------



## Spots and Dots

We sold Unomas, and bought the TopWater. We really like it so far.


----------



## stew1tx

Pretty sweet ride bro, I like the staggered or stepped boxes in the rear. Consider a top access hatch uner the leaning post. Makes getting to stuff MUCH easier.


----------



## whitewetahook

*Hydra-Sports 23'*

Here she is....


----------



## ztmleafar

*pathfinder 17t*

heres my boat


----------



## Freshwaterman

Here she is! 2000 Kenner VX


----------



## Blown2run

*18 ft Outback*

03 18ft Outback, 01 Suzuki DT 140, Front Casting Tower, Rear Poling/Casting Tower, Magic Trail Aluminum Trailer, Dual Optima Batteries, CD Player, VH Radio, CMC Hydraulic Jackplate, Step N Trim Tabs, Recirculating/Aerated Baitwell


----------



## Stuart

Tintman72 said:


> Here she is! 2000 Kenner VX


Hmmm, I'm glad you clarified that, I couldn't read the name on the side of the boat  BTW, that's a neat looking floor.


----------



## Gator_Nutz

2007 Bay Stealth tunnel hull with Honda BF150


----------



## Too Tall

Good looking boat GN. You'll love the motor.


----------



## Stuart

My new skiff was delivered last Monday. It's a Beavertail, Bare Bones model. I researched these type boats long and hard and ended up with what I really wanted. I've only it had it out once, but can already tell I'm gonna love this little boat.


----------



## wading_fool

Thats a cool little boat Stuart....ought to provide you with alot of good memories and fishing trips


----------



## Freshwaterman

How shallow? Looks "Yak deep".


----------



## Stuart

Fish2XS said:


> How shallow? Looks "Yak deep".


Advertised draft is 3.75" to 5.75". If I can pole in 6" I'll be happy. A coke can for comparison is right at 5" tall, so we're talking skinny stuff here. This boat and a handful of others can achieve that. In the bottom picture for example, I measured from the bottom of the hull to the where the ram for the tabs attaches up top and came up with a tad over 9" and it won't draw near that much water or I need to lose some weight 

As far as running depth, it's supposed to run in 4" to 6" of water. I need to spend some more time in it to see what it will do in that aspect. With the motor trimmed down the "bullet" is lined up with the bottom of the hull and I can still go up about another inch on the manual jack plate.


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs.

Stuart, that is one nice rig. That is something that I am interested in. It would be great for the marshes here in Louisiana. Good luck with her and I am interested in some performance numbers with that etec.


----------



## Stuart

I put 3 hours on her Friday, mostly figuring out how to run her. These little boats are definitely sensitive to weight, tabs, trim etc.... Oh, and she'll turn like nobody's business. Definitely a fun little boat to drive. I think I'll really like the E-tec. It's 30 lbs heavier than some other 50s out there, but it swings a bigger prop and has a healthy lower unit. I know i get at least 5,350 rpms out of it so far and that wasn't trimmed out all the way. I didn't get a number off my GPS at that rpm, but I did get several readings of around 26 mph at 4,100 rpms. These boats and others like it are 30 to 34 mph boats, bottom line. The motor should get around 8 mpg once the computer stops feeding it double oil.


----------



## nwscc

*Shoalwater Cat*









2007 model 21' Shoalwater Cat Johnson 175


----------



## wading_fool

Awesome looking boat...congrats


----------



## Redtailman

Nice Shoalwater , my buddy has one like it same set up but different color. I like your color better but dont tell him that.


----------



## Blue Fury

stuart...sweet beavertail


----------



## Fullbody

*Haynie 21T*

Seeing the picture of the Shoalwater with the Johnson 175 on the back of it made me realize that I have never posted the picture of my boat here. So - here it is - Haynie 21T / Johnson 175 - IMO the best combination of shallow water performance with big boat comfort for what I wanted when I bought this boat 2 years. I really like it.


----------



## Reel Bender

Here's some of a 23ft Shallowcraft I am rebuilding/customizing. I built a riser for the console so you can stand or sit on the leaning post and drive. The motor is a 2003 never used Suzuki 225.


----------



## Stuart

Reelbender, I think that is you I've seen in Bartlett's a couple of times in the last month or so. What's a matter? Mike couldn't make you a deal you couldn't refuse on an E-Tec?


----------



## Reel Bender

Yep, that's me. No he made a good deal............but I could'nt pass this one up. It's a 2003 never been used with 3 year warranty for less than 1/2 cost of a new. Especially, considering the original plan was to fix it up to sale. But................... it's coming along so well..................I'm probably gonna keep it.............for awhile anyway.


----------



## Stuart

Yep, you'd be crazy to pass that up. I wanted to buy my little 50 E-tec from Mike, but the way Beavertail skiffs packages their deals, it was just too much difference. I'll buy what little oil I use and odds and ends from Mike cause he and Bonnie are good people. I just wish he would move to a new location. I can't see how he stands to work in that little area, having to jockey boats around all day long.


----------



## wading_fool

Fullbody said:


> Seeing the picture of the Shoalwater with the Johnson 175 on the back of it made me realize that I have never posted the picture of my boat here. So - here it is - Haynie 21T / Johnson 175 - IMO the best combination of shallow water performance with big boat comfort for what I wanted when I bought this boat 2 years. I really like it.


Thats a nice looking Haynie...........think I have seen you around the Rockport area once or so lol. how you been Tom, we need to get some fishing in sometime.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Scb*

2006 SCB F-22, Merc 250XS, Loaded.


----------



## stew1tx

UMMM did u buy the mold??? Nice lookig rig, looks like Ganem's from topside without the tv screen hehehe


----------



## ESCB Factory

Brian, 

I do have the molds. This is the SCB Factory and Eric Simmons.


----------



## bslittle79

*Scb*



scb factory said:


> Brian,
> 
> I do have the molds. This is the SCB Factory and Eric Simmons.


I like what you did to the deck layout. At least it's different than the SCB I fished out of.


----------



## ESCB Factory

bslittle79,

Thanks. I do manufacture two different models, the Topcat and the F-22.

Eric


----------



## kenny

Waz the Topcat look like?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB Topcat Deck*

This is the Topcat deck lay out. The Topcat is a more open "bay boat" layout, while the F-22 is a "flats boat" layout. Both models run on the same 22' mod-tunnel bottom.


----------



## RedXCross

Will you be at the Houston show in January??


----------



## TimOub007

Looking to move up and faster Brad?

Is that what your sig is about now? LOL


----------



## ESCB Factory

RedXCross,

SCB is planing to attend the Houston Fishing Show (Feb 28-Mar 04) in the George R. Brown Center. We also plan to attend a one weekend show in Corus Christi (Jan 22-23).


----------



## Lagunabob

Heck, might as well keep this thread going...here's my rig I bought from Catn' Around earlier this year.

2002 Flats Cat 18-6 w/ '05 115 yam


----------



## RedXCross

Awesome rig , looks somewhat familar!!


----------



## Lagunabob

RedXCross said:


> Awesome rig , looks somewhat familar!!


Thanks...The only thing I would change is if I could put a 140 on it, otherwise I love it.


----------



## midnighthoudini

What prop are you running and how does it perform. I am looking for the correct prop for my 19 ft w/115 Ficht.

thanks,
Gil



troutphishin said:


> Heck, might as well keep this thread going...here's my rig I bought from Catn' Around earlier this year.
> 
> 2002 Flats Cat 18-6 w/ '05 115 yam


----------



## Hotrod

1993 Quest with new power, Twin 150's. She's in great shape.


----------



## Lagunabob

midnighthoudini said:


> What prop are you running and how does it perform. I am looking for the correct prop for my 19 ft w/115 Ficht.
> 
> thanks,
> Gil


I think its 19 pitch but I can't remember...I'm actually wanting to re-prop it, so I'll let you know when I do it.


----------



## Stuart

19 doesn't sound right. We had a 13 on our 18' Flats Cat with a 90 horse.


----------



## Lagunabob

Stuart said:


> 19 doesn't sound right. We had a 13 on our 18' Flats Cat with a 90 horse.


interesting...I think that's what I remember seeing, but definitely could be wrong. I'm not getting the speed I want...I'll check it out when I get back in town.


----------



## midnighthoudini

I have a 13x13 4 blade on my 19 ft Flats Cat (115 Ficht)and get about 34mph at 5800rpms. 
I would like a little better performance as well.



troutphishin said:


> interesting...I think that's what I remember seeing, but definitely could be wrong. I'm not getting the speed I want...I'll check it out when I get back in town.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

*Beavertail*

Beavertail skiff w/40 Yamaha, rigged to run and pole skinny


----------



## Stuart

Nice Curtiss. I always forget that some of the B1s had the nicer console like yours. I know your excited.


----------



## mahiseeker

*ROBALO R240 w/ twin 150 Yammie 4 strokes*

My New Mahi Chaser! 24' Robalo


----------



## Bottom Finder

Mahicaser- Cheers on a beautiful rig!


----------



## talkshow

got to keep it going


----------



## Stuart

That wouldn't happen to be last year's Brazoria County CCA raffle boat, would it?


----------



## hog

Heres ours before we bought all the gadgets to put on it. We were down at Sargent for a Sunday afternoon lunch at a resturant on the water.

SeaChaser 2400 Offshore series with twin 150 yammys

Hog


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

*Do I Win?*

Smallest, unique-est, something?

This baby was built at the shop I worked for in the Caribbean.
12'long
5' wide
6 tank rack for scuba tanks
fighting chair that goes in front or rear
self bailing with 3 airtight compartments below decks= practically unsinkable.
4 rodholders for trolling
Downrigger
Livewell
80 mile range. (had it 10 miles offshore dozens of times, went from St. John, USVI, to Virgin Gorda, BVI one day-about a 45 mile round trip, always meant to go to St. Croix in it- 70 miles round trip- but never did.
15hp Tohatsu vintage about 1987

The kids and I caught a lot of fish out of that baby. An' I bet I caught a thousand lobsters diving out of it!
Lance.


----------



## hi2utoo

Alright Lance that's the way to do it. Versatile to the extreme, and I'd call it going all the way


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

*I forgot...*

It also had a depthfinder and I carried a handheld GPS and VHF.

Another little trick I learned was to use my polespear with a breakaway point as a gaff. Nothing ever gets off the gaff that way, and its easier to hit the back of the head.

Lance.


----------



## clownshoe

*18' Southfork Allweld Tunnel Hull, Manual Jack Plate 40HP Yamaha*

did all of the add ons myself. steering system, welded steel console, running lights, 12 gal fuel tank, GPS/fishfinder. all electrical runs through fuse block.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

*You Better Fix That, Clownshoe....*

That console looks nice, but if you intend to use it in salt water, you have to isolate the steel from the aluminum or the aluminum will become the anode for the steel and will literally dissolve.

You'll get a toothepaste looking gunk between them, then the weakened stringers will fail, then the hull.

If you paint the stringers with epoxy paint, then use some kind of rubber or plastic shield between them, it wont be as bad. You still have to use stainless straps & screws to hold the console down. (You may have done that, I couldnt tell from the pics)

You will still have dissimilar metals bonded together in an electrolitic environment. I can't tell you how many thousands of dollars of corrosion damage I have cut out and replaced on boats just because someone put steel bolts instead of stainless.

It can save you a LOT of grief if you do something about it now. A season in salt water could total that boat if you don't.

Lance.


----------



## Brewbaker

*1986 Shallow Sport Sprint 18 remodel*

1


----------



## Skiff

Nice Rig Brewbaker. Have I had one too many or does that puppy dawg have two heads? LOL


----------



## Brewbaker

*nope, there's two*

Boykin Spaniels


----------



## d4rdbuilder

21' SeaPro W/135 Merc OptiMax

Father-in-law and Nephew


----------



## BigBay420

*25 foot trophy*

Great boat for 3 grand and a new motor.


----------



## Turpis Piscator

*Bought from a 2cooler last August*

2000 Blue Wave 189C


----------



## AlaskaTex

Couldn't help it guys, my boat has the engine on the front. 1947 Piper PA11, 135 hp Lycoming.


----------



## Indo China

*21' Majek RFL*

I just got her a couple of weeks ago from a fellow 2 cooler. Got her at the shop for new GPS rocket launchers and few other additions.


----------



## brickman

*Wow*

**** nice boat!!!!!! Looks familar, would love to see the updates pics when she is done.


----------



## big v

*Shallow Sport*

21 mod v


----------



## trashcanslam

1973 Boston Whaler Outrage "Lo-Pro" with a 1989 Yamaha 175. Runs 50+ and drafts less than 10", perfect boat for Galveston Bay. I just finished a full refit last month.


----------



## Blue Fury

ive never seen a whaler like that...thats pretty awesome...

nice boat


----------



## Stuart

Nice Tran, uh I mean nice Whaler


----------



## cclayton01

trashcanslam said:


> 1973 Boston Whaler Outrage "Lo-Pro" with a 1989 Yamaha 175. Runs 50+ and drafts less than 10", perfect boat for Galveston Bay. I just finished a full refit last month.


That's an awesome boat slam







. I've only seen a few of the "lo-pro" whalers running around.


----------



## trashcanslam

Thanks guys, it's been quite a bit of work over the past few months but glad it's put back together. I'm planning on doing a full write up on it after the first of the month (when Mont gets his bandwidth reload).

It's a 1973 Outrage 19 (banana boat) without the top cap. I added a custom front and rear deck to give it a more finished look and completely regelcoated the whole boat. Original console with refinished mahogany and a custom flush mount electronics box.

I like this boat so much because of it's history. It was the first true "texas bay boat" with low gunnels and a shallow draft. As many of you know this is one of the most copied hulls from whaler, Gulf Coast & Transport both splashed molds off this hull.



Blue Fury said:


> ive never seen a whaler like that...thats pretty awesome...
> 
> nice boat


----------



## capn

Awesome work slam. I've always loved the looks of the Outrages, but have never been in one. Great job!


----------



## Getthenet

*New Wooden Boat "GET THE NET III"*

NEW NAME OF BOAT IS "GET THE NET III". This is my third 18' wooden boat I have owen .. never get any other type... It has a 25gal gas tank and a 30hp Yamaha and will run 30 mph... has a Great White 24v. 70# trollen motor. excellent shallow water top water fishing boat...no wading again in summer.. Coastal Trailers out of Sea Drift, TX All his trailers are aluminum custom build--all wielded joints- no bolts.


----------



## TimOub007

Nice rig GTN. Interesting layout in GTN3. I assume this one has a tunnel like GTN2 (and 1)? Have you been building these dory's yourself or do you buy them? I've been thinking about building a 16 footer myself. I've got a spare 40 Yamaha I need to find a home for.

Tim


----------



## Getthenet

*Get The Net III*

Christmas Gift -- Will be out tomorrow - I will give a report when I get in ...


----------



## Getthenet

Tim 

This GTN-III is not a tunnel this time-- It runs in about 6" to 8" water - wonderful fishing boats... Dave Lemke in Victoria, TX builds boats for any design...


----------



## LUISJG

TimOub007 said:


> Nice rig GTN. Interesting layout in GTN3. I assume this one has a tunnel like GTN2 (and 1)? Have you been building these dory's yourself or do you buy them? I've been thinking about building a 16 footer myself. I've got a spare 40 Yamaha I need to find a home for.
> 
> Tim


Checkout the new design of bateau
http://www.boatplans-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18


----------



## milleronh20

First post, I have been lurking for awhile. Nice site!


I keep having trouble posting a pic of the Boat, I was able to get it my avatar though. She is a 200 Wellcraft 24 Walk Around, with a 225 Saltwater Series Merc on her. I, We have had the Boat for awhile and the whole family absolutely loves her. She has been a great all around Boat.

Clark


----------



## LUISJG

read to hit the flats


----------



## TimOub007

Nice little CSkiff Luis. Do those have storage under the front deck? If so you might try to get your fuel tank up there to balance the weights a little more. Also, I highly recommend SmartTabs if you want to jump up on plane in a very short order. Dramatic difference on my duck boat.

Tim


----------



## LUISJG

thanks,,actualy plains in about 4 seconds or less ,,its 30hp., seting the cooler in the middle,
the baterie is just alittle bity baterie marine but garden tractor size so realy not much weight.


----------



## rotordriver

heres my new to me


----------



## Specsniper

*Recently "New to Me".....*

and perfect for my needs. 2001 Blue Wave 189T Special w/ 2002 Johnson 150.

I've got a 1997 17' Kenner ProSkiff for sale with a 2006 Magnum fully adjustable aluminum trailer if anyone is interested. It has a 60hp Mercury that has some challenges....I couldn't get it started last time I turned the key. I'm posting an add in the classifieds in the next day or so.


----------



## Levi

Specsniper said:


> and perfect for my needs. 2001 Blue Wave 189T Special w/ 2002 Johnson 150.
> 
> I've got a 1997 17' Kenner ProSkiff for sale with a 2006 Magnum fully adjustable aluminum trailer if anyone is interested. It has a 60hp Mercury that has some challenges....I couldn't get it started last time I turned the key. I'm posting an add in the classifieds in the next day or so.


Good looking Blue Wave for an 02!! I bet it will treat you well.
Would you please pm me with a price on the small Kenner?? I know a guy that was going to buy our old Cajun but I think he wants something smaller than it is.

Levi


----------



## Dylan's Dad

*My Skeeter*

Here's my 1977 140 hp Skeeter.


----------



## triton220lts

*2003 Triton 220 Lts*

Here's a picture of "Therapy"- 2003 Triton 220 LTS with 175 Johnson and CMC jackplate.


----------



## Cutter42

*21 TransCat*

Lets see if I can get pics to post..

2007 21 TransCat- Dad and I picked up this weekend

Cutter42


----------



## Levi

*New Blackjack*

Hear is the new boat!!


----------



## whaler76

*76' lopro whaler*

repowered w/ 115 e-tec last may


----------



## 22fish

22' Hydrasports Ocean Runner
175 Evinrude


----------



## cat.

whaler76 said:


> repowered w/ 115 e-tec last may


who repowered your boat?


----------



## Rob The Rude

97 Baywarrior 23 TV, 150 Merc XR2, with custom decks and now has a leaning post


----------



## Fishdaze

man you guys have some cool looking rigs!

Thanks for posting all the pics!


----------



## gregr1971

before and after.....

88 shallowsport sport18 "freebie"


----------



## LA Cox

Awesome job Greg...boat looks great!

Late,
Cox


----------



## gregr1971

thaks,Cox!


----------



## Grande Venado

LA Cox said:


> Awesome job Greg...boat looks great!
> 
> Late,
> Cox


No kidding. You got that boat for free?


----------



## GinMan

gregr1971 said:


> before and after.....
> 
> 88 shallowsport sport18 "freebie"


That's an awesome freebie........looks like you found the coolers! LOL


----------



## -HIC-

*my new to me wellcraft with t-top by me!!*









Another View


----------



## TOO SHORT

nice boat


----------



## cudacat

my boat


----------



## Danglefoot

*Waht happened ?????*

I read the posts but I don't get the pics. I get "attached Image" box that is empty.. Whats up with this ?


----------



## cudacat

try to learn how to post a pic. not doing something right. this is not the cat


----------



## JWL

*Part of my boat*

Parker Walk Around


----------



## Fishdaze

Danglefoot said:


> I read the posts but I don't get the pics. I get "attached Image" box that is empty.. Whats up with this ?


This post was started a long time ago, and there have been some server issues since then. A lot of pics were lost during that time, so it's not a problem with your computer. You should still be able to see a lot of the later pics that were posted.


----------



## Danglefoot

*Thanks*

OK, thanks for the update Fishdaze.


----------



## Rob S

191 Triton LTS


----------



## cole

21 Xlr8 Ls


----------



## Nick B

05 20ft Shallow Sport


----------



## mickey

Looks nice Nick. Congrats. You like her I am sure. What happened to the windshield?


----------



## daddyjaxxs

Home made 16' wood scooter console is home made out of wood as well. Weight about 600#'s and drafts 4 1/2 inches.


----------



## Nick B

Mickey,

I am not sure what happen to it but they are making me a new one.


----------



## GinMan

daddyjaxxs said:


> Home made 16' wood scooter console is home made out of wood as well. Weight about 600#'s and drafts 4 1/2 inches.


Did you design the hull on your own or did you get a set of prints/plans somewhere that boat looks awesome!


----------



## daddyjaxxs

Looked at the boatright texas scooter and couldn't see paying 10,000 for the hull and decided that I could build one out of wood allot cheaper.I've got about 2,500 in the hull and 1,800 in the motor,about 300 in the riggin. Eventually there will be a wind motor and bow rails with lights for floundering.All just a wild idea no plans.All built with d grade fir and ac fir plywood.3/8 on bottom 1\2 on the sides and top. It also has a tunnel 3 1\2 long x22"wide and 4" deep she will get pretty darn shallow and very stabile.


----------



## rx2000

Here is my homebuilt. She is a fiberglass over ply composite build from plans available at www.bateau.com There is a great support forum at www.bateau2.com

The boat is an 18 foot flat bottom (GF18) with a 1974 50hp Johnson that was purchased off e-bay from Minnesota. She will run in a foot of water and float in 3 or 4inches. Very stable platform to fish from, almost like standing on the dock.

I highly suggest the building experinence to anyone that is interested, there is something very rewarding in going fishing in a boat you built yourself.

Randy


----------



## rx2000

Picture attached


----------



## cappydick

Here is my labor of love. I will never do it again (says my wife!)


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Here she is.*

2000 kenner
alot of mods!


----------



## sandybottom

Can't leave me out of this one. I still love my boat.


----------



## Shaggy

Heres a pic of my first boat 18ft Searay 115 merc.


----------



## sandybottom

Hey Shaggy didn't you buy a John Deer from me a while back? Did you ever get it going?


----------



## chrisnitro

my new boat...


----------



## BigBird737

this might be the wrong place to ask but how the heck do you post pictures on here? im trying to get them from my computer to here and cant figure it out any help would be great


----------



## Piledriver

A couple of the "Piledriver" a 210 Triumph (2004) with a '06 150hp Honda


----------



## Blackgar

2006 Marshall 286T
http://photosmart.hpphoto.com/FilmS...5-4b12-4f3c-a63e-20112d2a2334&SKU=HP&Index=1#


----------



## JWL

test one two three


----------



## JWL

*It's pretty simple*



BigBird737 said:


> this might be the wrong place to ask but how the heck do you post pictures on here? im trying to get them from my computer to here and cant figure it out any help would be great


After you write the message, look down below and there is a tab to: Manage Attachements. If you click on that it will open a box so you can browse for the picture(s) and then post them.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

my 24ft el pescador smoothest riding boat ever...........


----------



## Big Mike PP2

*My Ride*

2001 25" Gulf Coast.


----------



## Self05

*1978 Stoner - Rebuild in Progress*

Maybe a picture of it in the water in 6 months or so.


----------



## cclayton01

*My new to me 2004 17ft Explorer tv*

Bought this boat three weeks ago. It's pretty much bone stock, but I'm adding the accesories on slowly but surely. It's powered with a '04 Yamaha 115hp, not sure of max mph, but I'm willing to guess 42-45mph. I'm hooking up the gps this weekend so I'll let you guys know.


----------



## hyak107

I figured I'd post a photo of my Carolina Skiff J16, I've had her about five months. She rides like a bucking bull in 3' swells and will get you plenty wet, but it's kind of fun.


----------



## spotsndots

22 Shoalwater Tournament Edition with 150 Yamaha


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

As of thur 7-26-07 my new 07 shallowsport 24v w/225 Etec 101lb minn kota..am/fm/cd, vhf, ready to go....its been a long 3 months


----------



## wolverine

Aren't you like 14 or something? 



Lagunar boy aka Josh said:


> my 24ft el pescador smoothest riding boat ever...........


----------



## crabbeater




----------



## bayouboy

*Nice Boats Everyone*

Here are my two. My duck hunter and my bay fishing boat but I have actually done the both out of each. My mud boat has since gotten a new shadow grass paint job and the center console has some other mods. My girlfriend just does not understand.

Cheers


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

wolverine said:


> Aren't you like 14 or something?


 he may be 13, but daddy has a nice boat. daddy's boat is my boat.
thats what i always said. 
nice boat josh.


----------



## tail-chaser

*Hey Crabbeater*

That looks like the pavilion in palacios. I like that boat also, good color combo.


----------



## sandybottom

well, here's mine.


----------



## rtoler

When I try to insert an image the program promps me for a URL. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Captain Dave

last years action shot + Chill


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

22ft Mosca

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team AMP Lures


----------



## Stuart

That's a fine rig Dustin.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Stuart said:


> That's a fine rig Dustin.


Thank You

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team AMP Lures


----------



## TxWadr1

Great thread! Here is mine...


----------



## sandybottom

*Randy's Boat*

Here's is Randy's Boat finally.


rtoler said:


> When I try to insert an image the program promps me for a URL. Anyone know what this means?


http://javascript[B][/B]:void(0);


----------



## Dirt Daddy

*My new Rig*

21'8'' Empire Flat bottom with a 115 Yamaha. I am very happy with my first bay rig.
See ya'll on the water.
Harl


----------



## Bill S

Very nice Alum boat. If I were looking for a bay boat that is what I would want.


----------



## Fishdaze

TxWadr1 said:


> Great thread! Here is mine...


Nice Trans!


----------



## TxWadr1

Fishdaze said:


> Nice Trans!


 Thank you


----------



## Dieselpowerman

New trailer and all!


----------



## samsonhunt

*more*

ttt


----------



## wolverine

That 22ft Mosca is *****in!


----------



## texas two guns

You got a website for that Empire. I'm needing a new hull for a 
bowfishing rig.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

wolverine said:


> That 22ft Mosca is *****in!


Thanks ! !

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team AMP Lures


----------



## delsol25

______________________________________________________________


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I am running a 20' Boatright with 150 Johnson Ocean Pro now.


----------



## DargelJohn

*Scooter*

Here is my interpretation of a Homemade Scooter. Based on the Glen-L Plans, I made several design changes: Tunnel, Motorboard/Brackets, Console and added a Box Platform for storage and better view. Fun to drive and very stable. DJ


----------



## Batboy0068

DargelJohn said:


> Here is my interpretation of a Homemade Scooter. Based on the Glen-L Plans, I made several design changes: Tunnel, Motorboard/Brackets, Console and added a Box Platform for storage and better view. Fun to drive and very stable. DJ


 Hey why hide your tx numbers?


----------



## DargelJohn

Don't know, seemed like a good idea at the time...



Batboy0068 said:


> Hey why hide your tx numbers?


----------



## enielsen

My rig.


----------



## RKJ

*2004 Tran Cat*

Here is my "new to me Tran Cat". Picked it up through the 2Cool Classifieds a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## stxhunter

This is mine. A shallow stalker v20 with a power pole, raised console, stereo system, and 115 e-tec. Very happy with the boats performance in rough as well as shallow water. I might put a VHF radio on it sometime in the near future and maybe a nice garmin GPS.


----------



## trashcanslam

2007 Ranger 169 Ghost w/ Yamaha 90hp and all the goodies. Got rid of the Lo-Pro Whaler and this will keep me tide over till I find the 25 Whaler that should accent the flats boat nicely.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB Topcat, Mercury 225 Sport XS. *

This is my current rig, I have about 100 hours on it now. This combo has proven to be very efficent. Jumps up less than knee deep, runs in half of that. Easy on fuel. You can drive in a standing or seated position. Faster than most.


----------



## 3192

2007 19' FlatsCat - 115-E-Tec


----------



## kraymond

21'7" Kenner VX with the livewell, baitwell and storage compartments
175 4 stroke Suzuki
6" Bobs jackplate with led indicator
8' Powerpole with remote
Garmin 545s
36v Motorguide
Bennet trim tabs with LED tactical controller
Hydraulic steering


----------



## TXDUX

*2003 10 1/2' Flatsmaster*



*







*


----------



## -HIC-

And it is for Sale!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=230187807082&rd=1


----------



## fishin shallow

20' Ultracat 150 HP etec


----------



## KID CREOLE

*Some of you might remember this boat*

Anyone remember this Mako?


----------



## 18outrage

*1984 18 Outrage*

1984 18 Outrage


----------



## TXDUX

My other boat/2nd home.


----------



## DFoley

Heres my scooter, ill post the Grady Later... cool thread BTW its interesting to see everyones different boat, gave me some new ideas


----------



## Jfish1972

*2008 SS Bahia*

My new SS Bahia in Laguna Green....


----------



## squidmotion

my hewes 19 tunnel....


runs nice and shallow, cuts the chop...


lotsa fun!


----------



## gregr1971

ok, ok, here is mine.......


----------



## Laguna Freak

*An oldie but a goodie*

Here's my 1995 Shoalwater Laguna with Evinrude 175 FICHT. She's been a great rig!


----------



## Chase This!

I'll play. This is before I got a name on her, and all the electronics installed.


----------



## subsea78

*03 Gulf Coast*

03 22' GC with 200 johnson still doing some upgrades to her. For now i have added a Garmin 4208 bundle kit and stereo system. I plan to add the oxygen system and a few other options but she works good for me so far. She is latched up to new o7 chevy 4x4


----------



## FountainJunky

2004 Fountain 23TE powered by 225 Honda 4-stroke...2004 Chevy Suburban Z71 4x4. These two make a nice couple!


----------



## waypoint

As soon as I am completely recovered, I'll be back out.


----------



## Spotted Hawg

*'07 17' Flatscat w/ '08 90hp Tohatsu TLDI*

Custom built---Custom rigged


----------



## dargelskout

For some reason I can't see the pics, all it says is attached image but no pic.


----------



## dargelskout

*Majek Illusion*










West Matty.


----------



## rick3b

Maybe it was stolen. Ha Ha.


----------



## Too Tall

dargelskout said:


> West Matty.










:biggrin:


----------



## dargelskout

*Majek Illusion 2*

West Matty.


----------



## captredneck

*Trans 24'8" Xlr-8*

New trans with 300hp Yamaha.


----------



## Durtjunkee

*Explorer 190 TV*

You guys are making me want a bigger boat.....


----------



## koyhoward

Captredneck, that's my boat!! At least that's the one I see in my semi-fairly near future.....hopefully. Very nice.


----------



## captredneck

Thanks nosaltincentx


----------



## Chase This!

captredneck said:


> New trans with 300hp Yamaha.


That thing must be slooooow......:wink:

Nice rig.

Brandon


----------



## o_brother

My Majek Illusion.. I had a Performance Shade put on after this pic. Need to take another one..


----------



## captredneck

Chase this,I thought it would do better than 66mph.


----------



## o_brother

I'll try and re-size that pic a little bigger. The other pic. was too big to upload..


----------



## Chase This!

captredneck said:


> Chase this,I thought it would do better than 66mph.


Wow. I thought by 65 you would have had enough. Few bay boats out there with that speed.

Brandon


----------



## captredneck

I would like to try a 3 blade prop,see if she will do any better.


----------



## Chase This!

captredneck said:


> I would like to try a 3 blade prop,see if she will do any better.


3 blade usually equals more top end. Would be fun to try.

Brandon


----------



## o_brother

Lets see how this looks...


----------



## tail-chaser

*tran pic*

This isn't the best picture, I just took a quick shoot of the boat while it was in the garage.


----------



## Redstalker

*16' El Pescador with 50HP Mercury 4 stroke*

This is my latest project!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy

Our new rig


----------



## Fishtexx

*Shoalwater 18 flats*

Keep'en it going...Here's mine


----------



## Muddy

2000 Ranger Bay. 150 yamaha


----------



## o_brother

*Illusion*


----------



## Duke

*My small fleet!*

JHP B210
Whaler 130 Sport


----------



## A Salt Weapon

I'm not doing it. All you fellas have those awesome looking boats. Mine's just a 16' aluminum, but _extremely_ funcional as I designed the options and interior to suit _me._

Those are some beautiful looking rigs out there.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Your boat is better than mine salt weapon(dont have one), everyboat is one more idea for someone out there. love to see yours


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

13 foot Flats Master w/ 50hp yammi, bobs jack pate, cavitation plate, custom poling platform, custom casting platform, custom 4-blade prop.....and SUPER skinny


----------



## shoalcat_james

07 Shoalwater 14.5 cat, 90 HP Yamaha, power pole, leaning post, Bob's Jack Plate , Stiffy hybrid push pole, Lowrance LCX-27C sonar/GPS


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Flat's Hunter said:


> Your boat is better than mine salt weapon(dont have one), everyboat is one more idea for someone out there. love to see yours


Can't do it right now Flats Hunter, I've decommisioned it and repainting, new turf, floor, wiring, etc., and rebuild the trailer. In a week it'll be "like new" again, then I can take a pic.


----------



## Scout177

Scout 177 Sportfish with 115 Johnson


----------



## ProSkiff

2002 19ft Kenner ProSkiff tunnel hull w/90 hp Yamaha


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I swear I have seen that skiff parked across the road from my house and I would bet the second boat in that pic is one that I have fished from, don't know Jason do you? Later


----------



## Striker Fisher

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> 13 foot Flats Master w/ 50hp yammi, bobs jack pate, cavitation plate, custom poling platform, custom casting platform, custom 4-blade prop.....and SUPER skinny


I would love to pick one up that size. I have searched the net for this one. Are they hard to come by?


----------



## fishnlab

ProSkiff,
I bet that was a fun evening after that last pic.


----------



## ProSkiff

jjtroutkiller said:


> I swear I have seen that skiff parked across the road from my house and I would bet the second boat in that pic is one that I have fished from, don't know Jason do you? Later


Yea, I met you earlier today. Joe right? Jason traded that boat in for the new Shoalwater Supersport. Were going to Trinity Bay in the morning for it's Maiden Voyage. The guy that put the prop on (21 pitch 4 blade 200 e-tec) said it should top out near 60mph. I'll give a report tomorrow on that. Good luck on them ducks in the mornin'!


----------



## boom!

.


----------



## let's talk fishin

2006 Kenner 21vx
200 hp Mercury


----------



## gds

Hey Jeff that Everglades is a beautiful boat, your my new hero. Did you keep your Carolina Skiff?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Striker Fisher said:


> I would love to pick one up that size. I have searched the net for this one. Are they hard to come by?


He dosnt make alot of them, more a custom order type thing I think. Someone said there was a 10' flatsmaster on houston craigslist some time ago. It took me a long time to find this one, and we didnt waste anytime snatching it up!!!

Its more than worth the wait!!!


----------



## boom!

gds said:


> Hey Jeff that Everglades is a beautiful boat, your my new hero. Did you keep your Carolina Skiff?


yeah gary I still have it. I've got to have something to go skinny. I am putting a t top on it right now,


----------



## Striker Fisher

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> He dosnt make alot of them, more a custom order type thing I think. Someone said there was a 10' flatsmaster on houston craigslist some time ago. It took me a long time to find this one, and we didnt waste anytime snatching it up!!!
> 
> Its more than worth the wait!!!


Thanks to everyone who has sent info on this...

It might have to be a custom build. I am looking for one to go on the bow of my other boat. I have 13' of bow room. So either I get two sea doo's or one of these.

I like these better.

John


----------



## jjtroutkiller

ProSkiff said:


> Yea, I met you earlier today. Joe right? Jason traded that boat in for the new Shoalwater Supersport. Were going to Trinity Bay in the morning for it's Maiden Voyage. The guy that put the prop on (21 pitch 4 blade 200 e-tec) said it should top out near 60mph. I'll give a report tomorrow on that. Good luck on them ducks in the mornin'!


How did the new rig run?


----------



## ProSkiff

jjtroutkiller said:


> How did the new rig run?


That new Shoalwater runs great, I'm really impressed by the 200 etec. I think he has more than enough low end for hole shots, with a different prop he would better balance the holeshot to top end ratio still runs 50 mph though.


----------



## GhostRider

*The Fleet*

Just last year got hooked on the offshore fishing. Couldn't resist a new challenge so jumped in - both feet first.

The white 38' Fountain is the newest toy, the blue Formula in the background is the floating condo - it's for sale now ;-)

checking photo size on this post, i'll follow up with with another pic


----------



## GhostRider

Two more shots. Many of you probably know the boat, it's an 2006 and been around. White now but looking to put a wrap on ... let me know if you want to be the premier sponsor ;-)


----------



## Redfishr

Here's my pride and joy on the water.......Love my Tran.


----------



## Scout177

Beautiful boat. I really like the Tran Sport boats. What size VMax and speed? How shallow will it run?


----------



## SS Minnow

Do you need a deck hand???



GhostRider said:


> Two more shots. Many of you probably know the boat, it's an 2006 and been around. White now but looking to put a wrap on ... let me know if you want to be the premier sponsor ;-)


----------



## Redfishr

Scout177 said:


> Beautiful boat. I really like the Tran Sport boats. What size VMax and speed? How shallow will it run?


Its a 150 Vmax and will only run 37 wide open. But that is plenty for me. I dont need to go 60 or 80 mph on the water. I will still catch fish getting there 5 minutes late.
It runs in 3/4 of a crab trap, floats in about 8 inches and gets up over mud in knee deep. All those work fine for me. It takes big swells and chop like a dream and has muliple functions on the water. I would have loved to get the cat but was afraid of the ride to the jetties and back. But many guys love their Trancats.
I have not been anywhere that I couldnt do anything a shallowsport would do, and I knwo my boat wont go where a shallow sport will go but most fish dont either except mullet.


----------



## jhenne

*Shallow Sport*

Here is a pic of my Shallow Sport.


----------



## dennis_99

Here's mine. 

2003 Tran Cat, with a 200 Honda 4 Stroke...


----------



## parkerb

jhenne said:


> Here is a pic of my Shallow Sport.


sweet...


----------



## Scout177

Thanks Redfishr. Sounds like what I'm wanting. I don't need to set the water on fire either.


----------



## GIGEM18

18' Weldcraft 70 Nissan


----------



## sommerville

*overhauled bayhawk 172*

before and after I overhauled this boat this fall needs motor work yet can't wait to get it wet !!


----------



## o_brother

Nice job Sommerville .......... I have always wanted to do a project like yours but haven't had the time to start one....

Mike


----------



## sommerville

Thanks
this was fun. my boys call it thier boat now. I not allowed to loan it out or sell it.


----------



## jw1228

*The best pic i got*

Lucky


----------



## twodwtr

This is probably a dumb question,but how do you view "attached images". I can't see any of the pics that people are posting.Thx


----------



## twodwtr

twodwtr said:


> This is probably a dumb question,but how do you view "attached images". I can't see any of the pics that people are posting.Thx


Nevermind,Iguess it just takes time to load them.


----------



## paragod

My new project 1980 17.5 Hydra Sports should be a screamer 150 hp all redone wires,gauges,hoses,pumps and hyd steering will be ready to test in the morning !


----------



## sommerville

look's good 
I love a good project


----------



## kcliff

this is all i got and "need" till i get what I want (tran cat 16' or similar)


----------



## twodwtr

I'm trying to add a pic,but it says that the image is to big. How do you downsize an image?


----------



## twodwtr

*18' ss*

ok I figured it out---here's mine(wading in Port Bay)


----------



## DCW

18' Duracraft 72" bottom with a 115 hp Etech


----------



## texasfisherman

Here is my brother and I ride. Alot of good memories on here.


----------



## Bottom Finder

sommerville said:


> before and after I overhauled this boat this fall needs motor work yet can't wait to get it wet !!


Man that came out nice! Congrats :cheers:


----------



## jfro

My 2005 SCB Top Cat


----------



## Fishdaze

The thread is still going strong!

Nice rigs you got guys....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

I like your priorities JFRO....NICE BOAT!!!!


----------



## rick3b

*Oldie but a goodie*

1965 Lonestar


----------



## DaddyNtzzz

*Here's mine.*

I like to haul arse, and fish too.


----------



## boom!

DaddyNtzzz said:


> I like to haul arse, and fish too.


I sort of see you sometimes between tiki and offats? That thing really moves!


----------



## DaddyNtzzz

*Yep*

The boat is fast but it starts chine walking around 75mph and i back off of it cause it gets pretty hairy holding the GPS in one hand a the wheel in the other! Thinking about selling it cause I work everyday and don't get to run it much anymore.


----------



## Dcrawford

*Cobia 2101*

2007 cobia 2201


----------



## biggscott

*Nice Boat*

21' Clearwater 150 4 stroke yamaha..........


----------



## abun

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> I like your priorities JFRO....NICE BOAT!!!!


yea bet you wish you could have one like that instead of that perot made out of pi_s elum you got uh redfishflyfisherdds?


----------



## stew1tx

DUDE, tell me about that setup, especially that 2.5 merc.....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

How bout ABUN find a new J. O. B. so he can rebuild a b unst's cage out of stainless and fix the teflon...How bout that ABUN....sounds like "a ****" to me....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds

and another thing ABUN....go paint my pens right now befo I whoop yo a_ _!!!


----------



## abun

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> and another thing ABUN....go paint my pens right now befo I whoop yo a_ _!!!


how bout you get your bro k-rat out there and paint. also, looks like your the one with the cash flow with a name like redfishflyfisher*DDS!!*
L.M.Sack


----------



## oilfield

I run the 35' SEAVEE Boat with trips and love it.


----------



## windjammer

*Here's Mine*

2002 Key West 2020CC with a 150hp HPDI


----------



## FTAC03

220LS One bad MOFO!~


----------



## GSMAN

*New Ride*

An addition to my 16ft Weldcraft fish getter, I recently added this custom boat to my toys. Just went past the 10hr mark on the Suzuki 175. Ran her yesterday with a couple of folks on board and half a tank, hit 51mph. Plenty fast for me.


----------



## Wading Mark

GSMAN, does you boat have a tunnel?


----------



## GSMAN

Wading Mark, my boat does not have a tunnel.


----------



## Melon

*Still waiting on mine.*

My new 19' Shoalwater should be here soon. Till then this is my tub.lol


----------



## Wading Mark

GSMAN said:


> Wading Mark, my boat does not have a tunnel.


That's great. Classic design without the absurdly slow speed of a tunnel hull.


----------



## Scout177

GSMan what brand of boat do you have? Gulf Coast, Tran? Tell me about it cause it's a nice looking boat.


----------



## Redfishr

Scout177 said:


> GSMan what brand of boat do you have? Gulf Coast, Tran? Tell me about it cause it's a nice looking boat.


Thats probably the mother of those boats you mentioned, A good ole Boston Whaler.


----------



## TrinityRiverRat

Well, I am more of the freshwater fisherman, but I like the "overkill" theory.

19.5 G3 tournament series
72 lb/24volt minn kota
150 4-stk Yamaha...

TRR


----------



## JimG

Here's my toy...


----------



## JimG

My Pace...


----------



## GSMAN

Hey Scout, Redfishr has it pretty close. It's basically a custom boat built from a modified Boston Whaler hull. The company, Tough Lite, stop building boats a couple of years ago. The owner of the company had this one laying around so I bought it from him. One of the most dry riding boat, not to mention stable for a 22 footer. I also liked finished top. Not sprayed. All hand laid fiberglass as well. No wood.


----------



## coolarrow

Everglades 180CC w/90HP Honda VTEC and Power Pole


----------



## Snap Draggin

World Cat 246SF CC w/twin 150 HP Yamaha OX 66 Saltwater Series motors.


----------



## TexasSpecs

1992 15'6" Bay Hawk
2003 Honda 50hp

In the process of taking out the carpet and replacing the floor and transom. Not bad for a boat that cost the amount of a title transfer and a case of beer.


----------



## JED

00' 18' Sailfish; flats model; 00' Yamaha 115SWS


----------



## Levi

I will add some more pictures of my Blackjack, these are taken with a small snap camera, so there are not very good quality.

Just playing on the lake.


----------



## Levi

Levi said:


> I will add some more pictures of my Blackjack, these are taken with a small snap camera, so there are not very good quality.
> 
> Just playing on the lake.


Sorry they are so small guys, the pics of the boat on plane running crossways to the left I am sitting on 61mph.


----------



## tail-chaser

That boat looks jsut like a tran at first glance. No tunnel must add a good 10 mph because my 22ft transport will only go 44 mph WOT with the exact same conditions and the exact same engine.

Man, it is funny how much those two boats look alike.



GSMAN said:


> Hey Scout, Redfishr has it pretty close. It's basically a custom boat built from a modified Boston Whaler hull. The company, Tough Lite, stop building boats a couple of years ago. The owner of the company had this one laying around so I bought it from him. One of the most dry riding boat, not to mention stable for a 22 footer. I also liked finished top. Not sprayed. All hand laid fiberglass as well. No wood.


----------



## fishaholic2

bay boat is a 17' alweld with a 60hp yamaha.
offshore is a 26' shamrock warrior, 351 keel drive


----------



## fishaholic2

there are alot ways to do that, call me and i could tell you how i done it in the past when i was a rigger at meeks. 281-787-4432QUOTE=Specsniper]Here is my '97 Kenner Skiff

Anyone know how I can install a bow mount trolling motor without interference with the lip on the casting platform? Once I figure that out I'm good to go.[/QUOTE]


----------



## scubaru

My Pathfinder and my flounder murderin' Shoalwater, someone please buy the Pathfinder!


----------



## Rick Kersey

'03, 21, Maverick Master Angler. She is For Sale..


----------



## 71 Fish

My boat


----------



## samdent

*2008 Shoalwater 19 Cat*

Our 2008 Shoalwater19 Cat, Evinrude 115 E-Tec, Coastline aluminum trailer, Bob's jackplate, Garmin 745s GPS/sonar.


----------



## Stuart

samdent said:


> Our 2008 Shoalwater19 Cat, Evinrude 115 E-Tec, Coastline aluminum trailer, Bob's jackplate, Garmin 745s GPS/sonar.


Very nice. Looks very sleek unlike most cats.


----------



## Rob The Rude

Nice boat! Are you in Seguin because I saw one just like that sitting in a driveway off of 90A?


----------



## samdent

*Shoalwater 19 Cat*

Rob - yep, we are in Seguin. We had it here for a few days doing some more rigging on it. It is down at the coast now. We are still testing props and stuff- still have lots to learn about this new hull, but so far, so good. At least it is a lucky boat....we limited out on trout the first trip out with it...lol.


----------



## Shiner_B

Here's my new Gulf Coast 23' vari side w/ Yamaha 225 VMAX. Gone fishin...


----------



## Freshwaterman

'05 John Sport


----------



## Ducksmasher




----------



## Sweet Action

i just bought this one to burn shorelines with!!! lol j/k


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

Wow!! Lots of great rigs.....

Here is what I will be sporting this year on the water...

Carolina Skiff 258 DLV w/ Suzuki 150

Sweet!!


----------



## zr2offroad

*grady explorer*

1993 twenty four foot gardy white explorer in shop right now fixing to get 2008 zuki 300 4 stroke on the back..should be ready next week..both pictures were taken in venice and grand isle..


----------



## spotsndots

I have been on this thread with both of our other boats that were sold so I might as well go ahead and post the current one..


----------



## Top Kat

My bay and Offshore boats, 23' Fishmaster 225 Johnson. 25' Pro Kat with 135 Opti's


----------



## Gottagofishin

*Might as well*

Here is the new Beavertail B2 Tunnel I got a couple of weeks ago. So far it's everything I was hoping it would be...


----------



## Fishdaze

Wow! Sharp looking little boat you've got there Gottagofishin!


----------



## My Three Sons

My Three Sons, 1974 32' Cary.


----------



## paragod

*2008 Super Cat*

Etec 150


----------



## captgrif

Lts 240


----------



## captgrif

lts 240


----------



## trashcanslam

My Three Sons said:


> My Three Sons, 1974 32' Cary.


Is that the old Cash & Cary? If so I can speak to that boats sail raising ability, quite a fuel efficient rig you got there!


----------



## Shallow_Sport

*2008 SS Bahia*


----------



## Blue Fury

Mowdy s-10....took it out today...3" of water....no problem!


----------



## My Three Sons

trashcanslam said:


> Is that the old Cash & Cary? If so I can speak to that boats sail raising ability, quite a fuel efficient rig you got there!


Yes it is. I've tried to keep everything the same. Hopefully, the good vibrations will be the same. Did you fish on the boat a lot? What kind of fuel consumption did ya'll get going to Dutra and back? I would like to be able to leave early early, go to Dutra, fish all day, fish all night, fish until lunch time the next day and be at Woody's by 2:00 or 3:00 in the afternoon? I can hardly wait!


----------



## 12poundbass

My new Bluewave 190 Deluxe with 140 4-Stroke Suzuki. The wireless foot controlled trolling motor is also awesome.


----------



## Canuck

The "Mule" 21 Shoalwater Cat..........Grindin'!


----------



## ztmleafar

*1998 pathfinder 17t @ arroyo city tx*

south texas pathfinder


----------



## rsparker67

I have added a console tower and a trolling motor since this pic was taken.


----------



## jsb91010

just got her...now i need to get her running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007

Not sure how to transfer photos but, mines on "New to me Boat' On Blue Water *Board !!!!!*


----------



## Melon

*Sleek and Wicked!lol*

New 19' cat by Shoalwater.


----------



## captgigger

Here's my girl. It just happens to be for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Melon

More !lol


----------



## rhmartin

95 bluewave 22foot cc, 175 evinrude


----------



## barleydog

Marshall 226 w/ 175 zuke


----------



## Fishdaze

This thread never gets old to me.... 

Nice rigs everyone!


----------



## Slimshady

New to me '07 shallowsport with with 175 etec.


----------



## Primer

Thats not me in the background...or anyone related to me... or of knowing..


----------



## Tankfxr

That is trolley thing is probably one of the strangest things i have ever seen. Where is it located.


----------



## Melon

ynggun said:


> Thats not me in the background...or anyone related to me... or of knowing..


Greenie Launched! lmao


----------



## Primer

Melon said:


> Greenie Launched! lmao


* Litterally!!!!!*



Tank.. Thats at the Lock N Dam...

Whats interesting is that that trolley goes down a pretty steep slope.


----------



## Slimshady

How do you get your boat off of your trailer and onto the trolley?

Thats some ******* engineering. Electric motor, old transmission, and an old winch. I bet theres a little bailing wire as well. LOL!


----------



## Primer

You back to trailer but the small incline to the triolley and there is a thing in the front that goes up and down that extends and he lowers it and you push it onto the trolley and if as you can see under the boat theres rollers.. so its actually prety easy.. if im not mistaken.. But its only Flat bottoms up to like 15 feet and 50 hp I dont remember exactly


----------



## Shallow_Sport

*2008 Bahia SS*

I finally got a picture this weekend of it in the water.


----------



## mountainman

2005 16' Outlaw Lynx Tuchodi Special, running a 240 HP Sportjet, 9.9 4 stroke kicker, 8 degree bottom. She will run in about 4" of water on plane!!! 










In no way a big water boat though!! Had it on the ocean once but it has to be calm anything over 2' and it gets a little hairy!!!


----------



## ksavoie

JH Performance 2100 with 150 Yamaha 150 TRP.


----------



## bowfishrp

1872 SeaArk PCC with 70HP Johnson and 24HP Honda with 40" Composite Tec prop.


----------



## Gotboat

*Sahallow Sport 1996 21ft*

Hi All,​​​I just removed carpet from my boat and had gelcoat applied on the deck, I have a tower over the motor that I have not put on yet. I jusat finished putting it all back together....let me know what you think.. Its white with a grey​​​Thanks​​​​​


----------



## 007

What's left of her!!


----------



## jsb91010

bowfishrp said:


> 1872 SeaArk PCC with 70HP Johnson and 24HP Honda with 40" Composite Tec prop.


boat looks GRREAT for being over 130 years old!!!! :cheers:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Yea they don't make'em like that anymore


jsb91010 said:


> boat looks GRREAT for being over 130 years old!!!! :cheers:


----------



## saltaholic

1872 is the model....18ft long 72" wide


----------



## Tail Chaser

*18' Sprint*

This is the one from the classifieds a while back. Me and Jr. spent Sunday morning washing and waxing. I think she cleaned up very nice! Can't wait to get her down in the LLM next month.


----------



## twelfth man

*2008 Fat Cat*

We customized this boat to be the perfect hybrid skinny water fishing/family-friendly cruiser. It has been everything my wife, daughters and I hoped it would be. Manny Vasquez in Brownsville (in yellow) built everything you see here, including the trailer.


----------



## o_brother

Nice ride trehol ....... Really nice...

Mike


----------



## DV04

I didn't know he still made Fat Cats.


----------



## bleb

*new ride*

heres the new ride


----------



## ebarrera77

I finally got to see a FAT CAT. Always heard of them but never saw one. Nice rig!!!! Are they still being made?


----------



## twelfth man

*Fat Cats*

Yes, the Fat Cats are still being made. As Manny Vasquez is basically a one man show, he can only build about 10-15 boats a year. I have been very satisfied with everything about this boat (to and include the service level of Manny himself).


----------



## greengofishing

*My new boat*

My 2008 Majek RFL. Just dropped it off yesterday for 10 hr. check on motor (150 Yamaha HPDI w/ TRP lower unit) . Love it! My wife hates it.


----------



## jason101

Here is the new to me ride. So far I absolutely love it. Dry and shallow..

1998 Hewes Redfisher Tunnel hull with Yam 150.


----------



## Zfisherman

Here it was durning Christmas, and right now with all the wind. Sittin in the driveway.


----------



## tranbabycat

New Tran Baby Cat, pic is from a week ago. Will be picking up this week!!


----------



## apollard

Here is a photo of my unfinished business.. 19 Cat should be done next week. Only a few more sleepless nights.


----------



## bb1234

21 FC


----------



## tranbabycat

katytkd said:


> Here is a photo of my unfinished business.. 19 Cat should be done next week. Only a few more sleepless nights.


You mean Im not the only one who is experiencing a sleeping disorder? Nice boat!!


----------



## kcliff

Katy is that a 19' Tran Cat? I thought Donny wasn't going to have it done till spring 09. I like the looks of it. If I hadn't been moving to Houston (area) I would have got the baby cat but I am thinking about the 19' or 17'. Just to be sure and after closely looking it may be a Shoalwater, but it is hard to tell with the plastic covering the hull. slick boat either way


----------



## luna nueva

tranbabycat said:


> New Tran Baby Cat, pic is from a week ago. Will be picking up this week!!


I looked at this boat when I dropped mine off last Monday. Sweet boat.


----------



## Te.jas.on

2007 Beavertail B2 Poling Skiff
Evinrude 60 hp E-Tec

Had it a little over a year now and the higher those gas prices get the happier I am to have it. 15 gallon tank that I've never even come close to testing the limits of. We ran it a little over 60 miles one day during the Redfish Cup in Kemah last year and still had plenty left over - and that was running WOT across a choppy bay.


----------



## Solid Action

Southshore 20VDR, ready in a few weeks.


----------



## 21tv

I'm the 26' on the right hand side of the shed, your bow is in the background


----------



## Solid Action

21tv said:


> I'm the 26' on the right hand side of the shed, your bow is in the background


That is a nice rig, I looked at it yesterday. I think Cliff mentioned this morning that he just dropped it off for some aluminum work.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Wow! nice shop!..


----------



## let's talk fishin

Kenner 21'-6'' with a 200hp


----------



## Redfishscot

2008 21' Blue Wave Pure Bay


----------



## 21tv

21tv said:


> I'm the 26' on the right hand side of the shed, your bow is in the background


Sorry, posted from work, I guess would not allow the pic to attach.


----------



## deepsouthf33

Heres my 87 Donzi F33 - 2x250hp Evinrudes(98's) -i miss it(its been getting a new transom) It will probably be up for sale in the next month if anyone is interested-Scott 713 858 8192


----------



## gregs1

Solid Action said:


> Southshore 20VDR, ready in a few weeks.


What the..... Is that where Southshore boats are made? Looke like a tornado ripped through that shed.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher

*Carolina Skiff dlv*

My dad just bought this brand new. Can't beat it for the price. Just a plain fishing boat.


----------



## gregr1971

1999, 21' CHALUPA


----------



## seawings

BOAT: The boat is a center console, with T-Top and was purchased for bay fishing; however, we soon moved it to Lake Livingston and fresh water. 
ENGINE: The boat is powered by a Mercury 150XLSW (Saltwater ) and has only 36 hours on the tachometer. 
ELECTRONICS: Panel mounted are a Lowrance LMS 335 C DF and a Uniden "Solara" VHF. 
TRAILER: Is a Performance trailer AAL 20-22T with enhance bunk board installed by McClain Trailers in Houston. 
EXTRA: Marine RV head under the center consol.
*FOR SALE:* PM if interested...we're moving to a lake boat, pontoon.


----------



## apollard

Here is a picture of my 19 Cat Shoalwater. Picked it up last weekend for Father's Day.


----------



## Mudwhistle

What'd that 19' SW Cat run you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scubaru

Well this one is for sale too. Wife is gonna stay home with the kids. Only 30 hours on boat and motor.


----------



## mahiseeker

New rock solid t-top....warranty from Robalo, w/ full enclosure.


----------



## fnhacker

*'02 Ranger Bay - My Pride and Joy*

22' Ranger Bay. I love my toy!


----------



## Wyatt Earp

24' Ranger


----------



## Dcrawford

Very nice looking boat Wyatt


----------



## Saltstalker

Why cany I open all the Attached Images on everyones message?


----------



## thundertrout

nice cat katykd.greg is that the one you rebuilt?nice job.


----------



## BUBAFISH

18ft gulfcoast with a fisfing platform in frt and a pushpole platform in the rear that makes 21ft of fishability.its name smellin mellon


----------



## Yams

Picture of me on my Majek. Only seen one other like her since ive bought the boat. Apparently a rare model from Majek.


----------



## My Three Sons

Finally got it fixed up and fishing! 1974 32' Cary Express.


----------



## Tail-Gunner

Here's mine. SS Scooter at rest.

tg


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us

*Wellcraft Excel 23 Walkaround*

'98 Wellcraft Excel 23 Walkaround, 24.1 LOA
200 Merc Offshore

From the gulf coast of Texas and Lousiana, to Hawaii, to the mid-atlantic states out of Chesapeake Bay, Virginia; this has been one solid fishing machine!

With new enclosures this year, looking forward to Striper season this fall/winter.


----------



## Poon Chaser

*Majek Extreme with new Gel coat*

Baffin this winter!!!


----------



## Stuart

Bump. No posts since September.


----------



## wil.k

I didn't have any new pics of my Kenner so I put this boat that I wish I could afford. LOL


----------



## Drifter

*Here's Mine......................*

SOUTHSHORE 24VDR With all of the goodies!!!

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## bk005

Yard Ornament










Also doubles as a Panga.


----------



## Fishdaze

It's always nice to see new additions to this thread.:ac550:


----------



## Haynie79

09 Haynie Bigfoot, 09 Mercury 225


----------



## Stuart

Nice Panga bk005


----------



## ruquick

07 Bay Stealth 2460 w/ 250 E-TEC


----------



## HTM

*My mistress*

Lake & Bay may say this is their Board Room but at the Balderas Family we call this our Family Room!


----------



## D.L.

Ive got a buddy whos got one, nice boat.


Yams said:


> Picture of me on my Majek. Only seen one other like her since ive bought the boat. Apparently a rare model from Majek.


----------



## FishinHippie

2008 MOSCA Shallow Ghost with 140 Suzuki

"Green Ghost"


----------



## goldwingtiny

*Here's Mine*

My Lil' Cat


----------



## o_brother

Nice looking Mosca Fishinhippie.. I almost pulled the trigger on one... A nice functional boat that is an eye catcher as welll..

Mike


----------



## HillCountryBasser

Here's my 1998 Sprint 277FS. Nothing real special...but she's special to me. My first _real_ boat...other than a bassbuster and a jon boat!


----------



## B2

22' Stoner Skiff


----------



## T-Roy

*New to ME!*

I just bought this hull. Here is it after I swapped my motor. I splashed her Sunday Afternoon. She ran like a champ. 1997 Shallow Sport 18' with my Johnson 130.


----------



## thebach

22' Triton


----------



## kerryst

1801 Virgin Mako - ready for some action, upgrades and accessories.


----------



## pacampos40

I have a 74 arrowglass 70hp it's a old boat but it runs great, I''LL post a picture or two in a few days. maybe we can go fishing one day


----------



## LayedBack1

*My 33' hydrasport*


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I finally have a photo to post of my boat. She isn't the prettiest and not the fastest but she does her job. Here is a photo of the "Gray Witch".


----------



## curtis provenzano

my new ride g.c.22vs 175suzuki


----------



## txrigger

*!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FLATLANDER21

Here's a picture of my Flatlander.


----------



## o.b.

*Ultra cat 15*


----------



## txrigger

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fjperales

setting on the south shoreline


----------



## WaderLoo

*My Extreme*

This is a 2000 Majek Extreme and I love it


----------



## WaderLoo

oops forgot the pics:spineyes:


----------



## shoalcat_james

*2008 18' Aluminum Flats Tunnel Cat*

115 Hp Mercury, Bob's 4" HD Flats jack, Leaning post, Lowrance LCX-27c, Minn Kota TM 24 Volt, 6' Power Pole w/remote, Tex-Fab aluminum Trailer. Everything you could need on a flats boat, drafts 7", IT'S FOR SALE IN CLASSIFIES!!!


----------



## rkm

Not new by any means, but new to me. Just got it last week, and haven't even been able to get it out yet do to work.
2000 Promaster with a 130 Johnson


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice boat all. And I do commend Fishdaze for having a thread stick around as long as this one has.

Greens to all !!


----------



## txrigger

*!!!!!!*


----------



## TOOEXTREME

*BOATS IN A LIFE TIME*

Txrigger, how many boats are you allowed to have in a life time? You sold the SBC before I was able to get a ride.


----------



## paragod

All done and gone


----------



## txrigger

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*



TOOEXTREME said:


> Txrigger, how many boats are you allowed to have in a life time? You sold the SBC before I was able to get a ride.


I think it's kinda like Sand Trout,aint one!!!


----------



## Fishdaze

Captain Dave said:


> Nice boat all. And I do commend Fishdaze for having a thread stick around as long as this one has.
> 
> Greens to all !!


Thanks Captain! :brew: I hope everyone has enjoyed it as much as I have. I guess this thread is my claim to fame on 2Cool.:doowapsta


----------



## Caseyk

Lotsa awesome lookin rigs on here. I'll chime in to keep it going. 1998 Lake and Bay Palm Beach 17'7" (pre-Predator) 135 optimax, 4 blade Spinelli. Best I've done is 62 on GPS by myself, lightly rigged and 1/4 tank. Great tournament boat and easy on the gas but I'd like somethin a bit skinnier runnin, but fast. Great in chop (for a 17 ft. boat) (These pics are from Florida right before she got shipped here, but the fella that had it already had Texas plates on it.)


----------



## dwhite

Great looking boats fellas!! Here is mine i have had for about 6 months now.
2008 Shoalwater Stealth w/power pole and 115 e-tec


----------



## C BISHOP

*OUR 2008 SHALLOW SPORT BAHIA AND 2003 27 CONTENDER*


----------



## KMock

*My rigs*

Two boats: Newwater Avocet with Yamaha 115 Inshore series, and our tournament rig is a Majek Illusion with a custom driving tower and 150 TRP. It's at Compadre's right now getting wrapped!! Cant wait for tournament season to kick off.

Team Hookset Marine Gear
Team Castrol
Team AC Delco


----------



## gunreelfish

1997 18' Boatright and 2005 140 suzuki 4 stroke.
David


----------



## TexasSpecs

TexasSpecs said:


> 1992 15'6" Bay Hawk
> 2003 Honda 50hp
> 
> In the process of taking out the carpet and replacing the floor and transom. Not bad for a boat that cost the amount of a title transfer and a case of beer.


Finished almost a year ago. Its for sale.


----------



## BayouTiger

Here's my Frontier 210


----------



## txrigger

*revised*



txrigger said:


>


----------



## Fisher Rick

]


----------



## PTH

*My portable bathtub*

I got this for the family. I am looking for a motor for it.


----------



## Fishonthebrain

2008 BlueWave PureBay 2200


----------



## dbarham

heres mine on the right


----------



## airboat2314

1998 15 1/2 x 8 alumitech 454 (520hp) 3 blade 80" powershift all stainless rigging


----------



## txrigger

*I'm down!!*



airboat2314 said:


> 1998 15 1/2 x 8 alumitech 454 (520hp) 3 blade 80" powershift all stainless rigging


Awesome ride there Bro!!


----------



## Fishdaze

More nice looking boats everyone. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## shoalcat_james

*My new toy!*

2008 Ranger Ghost 173 w/ 90HP Yamaha.


----------



## Duke

Nice looking rig James.


----------



## shady grady

Here's my new Shallow Sport.


----------



## 21 Cape Horn

*boat pic*

2001 Cape Horn 21' with Yamaha 225. I bought it last year and have been steadily getting it rigged out with all the goodies I can afford! I should be in great shape for a good fishing year. Tight lines to everyone!


----------



## txrigger

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



shady grady said:


> Here's my new Shallow Sport.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLKing

2009 Shallow Sport. Logged 125 hours in the first 6 months...


----------



## BIG TROUT

*MY FLEET*

21TV DESTINY 150 VMAX, 22' MAJEK ILLUSION 200 HPDI, K2 224 BLACKJACK 300 HPDI SERIES 2. THE DESTINY IS UP FOR SALE.


----------



## BayouTiger

Big Trout, You are my Hero! Are you adopting? 
Did you have to go to Bill Kenner to get the Blackjack modified for the 300? I know someone that had the 300 Verado and they did a 5" transom for it. That boat must be fairly new as I thought his was the first one to be modified as such and that was in spring of '07.


----------



## BIG TROUT

*BAYOU TIGER*

SORRY! GOT TWO TEENAGE BOYS ALREADY. I HAVE TO HIDE FOOD JUST SO I CAN EAT EVERY SO OFTEN. JETHRO BODEEN GOT NOTHING ON THESE BOYS. BILL KENNER BUILT THIS BOAT JUST FOR ME. HULL IS CERTIFIED FOR A 300. THE BLACKJACK IS A 2009.


----------



## ssteel069

my 256 dusky


----------



## Copper Top Dog

tatteredflag said:


> Thanks TunnelVision and Haute Pursuit,
> 
> The boat has performed great so far. Rough, choppy bay on a 15knot day - following, quartering and head, I am able to run comfortably and dry at 35mph+. Trim tabs are my best friends. Holeshot is great as well - able to get up in knee deep water just fine. Fit and Finish is very good as well. Had a few issues w/ latches, but Bill Kenner stepped right up to help me out with the correction. Coastal Aluminum in Aransas Pass did the K-top, swim ladder and bracket for the power pole - very nice work. Ronnies Marine is doing a good job on the rigging and with a few minor corrections being made now, I expect that to move to great as well. The lead mechanic there - Max, is excellent. Great stuff. I am having to reduce my fleet some and have my Curlew up for sale now. Maybe it won't sell and I can keep it


Dam good all around Boat. well built and looks pretty in the water. Most of all shell take a beetin smilin and youll stay dry


----------



## TexasSpecs

Just picked it up Friday. 115 Etec. Minn Kota 70lb TM. Bob's jp. hyd steering. More mods to come, but this is a good start.


----------



## Sponge

*22' Gulf Coast LS*

w/200 Yamaha


----------



## bowedup00

*21 Majek RFL*

My new ride and I love it. "You think you're in trouble, just give it more gas!" -my cousin


----------



## LandPirate

I'm in the process of buying this boat.

'98 SeaRay Laguna 21 CC with Mercury 200 Offshore (229 hours).


----------



## Im Headed South

My new Haynie HO with a 275 Verado.
Mike


----------



## Choo Choo

*My Ride*

78 Egg Harbor SF


----------



## delliott00

Ok, I'll bite.... 

Here is the SuperFishal.... '06 Century 3200 WA w/F250s. Brand new leftover, stole it from the bank in a short sale. Already been bloody a few times and hopefully lots more.














































-Dave


----------



## gregs1

New to me ride.....2006 NewWater IBIS with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroker and TRP lower unit.


----------



## Whittle

Don't Buy A HONDA! 2009 Honda 225BF 34 hrs FOR SALE, 3 twisted off shafts in 34 hrs. 4 plus years of Factory War Left!


----------



## Whittle

Pictures are worth over $22,000 of Junk Motor. Going Mercury 300XS! New Pictures in 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Haynie79

Sweet



Im Headed South said:


> My new Haynie HO with a 275 Verado.
> Mike


----------



## railbird

*My 94 rfl in front of cabin*

God i love to sight cast. Here it is. I think the view from both locations are priceless.


----------



## Castaway Rods

Here is a link to my boat: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=208407


----------



## MaddMarlin

Railbird thats just nuts.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Whittle said:


> Pictures are worth over $22,000 of Junk Motor. Going Mercury 300XS! New Pictures in 3 to 4 weeks.


Hey Whittle,can i borrow your boat i need to paint one side of my house,my ladder is not tall enough..lol man thats tall!


----------



## ShallowSport24

*My 2008 Shallow Sport 24 Modified V*

No new boats since 6-11? Here's my new one. Man we love it.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Whittle said:


> Pictures are worth over $22,000 of Junk Motor. Going Mercury 300XS! New Pictures in 3 to 4 weeks.


How do you land a fish from the tree top?


----------



## vinsp

Yes it three something in the morning, I'm at work board out of my gourd.


----------



## C.Hern5972

09 pure bay 2200
F150 Suzuki
Lowrance HDS5
80 Riptide TM
Radio coming soon
VHF Radio coming soon


----------



## Gerald Hooper




----------



## Fishdaze

Still some cool looking rigs out there.:bounce:


----------



## Dearman

*Dearman's new boat*

20' 2007 Boatright with 115 E-Tec


----------



## Tombo

Sold the Majek Scooter and now have the 21T Haynie with 130 Honda.


----------



## davishaynie

2000--20' Flats 
Merc 115 4 Stroke


----------



## fishdoc1

*23 Shoalwater Cat*

23 Shoalwater Cat


----------



## fishin shallow

Very nice doc


----------



## texasa&m09

88 bayhawk 183 2001 merc


----------



## rockyraider

Oldie but she's been good so far. Bought her from a guy off this forum earlier this year. I have lots of projects planned for her this fall. Wife call's her the other woman.


----------



## whos your daddy

*Contender 31*

Heres our new one. 31 Contender w/ 600 hp


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Got her in August. She is my first boat. 2007 Shallow Sport Mod V


----------



## TOOEXTREME

Good looking fish pointer on front.


----------



## Capt. Brian




----------



## younggun55

Haynie 23ls


----------



## milagro

*Just delivered on Thursday*

2010 23' Tunnel Vee Explorer by Dargel

Hey Younggun55 - I looked at your boat last Thursday over at Chris's. What a ride, man! Nice boat.


----------



## rodriga

*16ft Scooter*

New Scooter


----------



## Fishdaze

:cheers:

This thread never gets old to me.


----------



## Red Fish Hunter

*Will It Run In East Bay???*

Just kidding!!! Sent to me from a friend, Crazy people!!

*2,000 HP Outboard Inflatable .....*
_*Here's the latest drug runner toy from Europe ...*_
_*This thing belts across the English channel 3 times per week and was *_
_*just a blur on the radar of the British Coast Guard.*_
_*They were so astonished by the speed of the unknown craft, *_
_*they brought in a special high speed helicopter to chase it. *_
_*Drugs were found on board. Of course, *_
_*you'd have to be on drugs to put the throttle down on this thing*_


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Red Fish Hunter said:


> Just kidding!!! Sent to me from a friend, Crazy people!!
> 
> *2,000 HP Outboard Inflatable .....*
> _*Here's the latest drug runner toy from Europe ...*_
> _*This thing belts across the English channel 3 times per week and was *_
> _*just a blur on the radar of the British Coast Guard.*_
> _*They were so astonished by the speed of the unknown craft, *_
> _*they brought in a special high speed helicopter to chase it. *_
> _*Drugs were found on board. Of course, *_
> _*you'd have to be on drugs to put the throttle down on this thing*_


I think that picture is in this thread about ten times already...h:


----------



## LBS

*???*



railbird said:


> God i love to sight cast. Here it is. I think the view from both locations are priceless.


I on't see no reeeehfish.


----------



## jmack

*Haynie Z21*

Haynie !


----------



## jmack

Z21 for now 23ls next year..


----------



## b.lullo

Here's my baby ... not the prettiest in the least bit, but i've shot ducks out it, caught plenty of fish, and heck... i've even had a few women on it. :dance:

'04 Grizzley 1648 w/ a 25 Merc.


----------



## Harleymedic1

Kinda like me. Not very pretty but effective and dependable.


----------



## artofficial

Haynie Big Foot 150 opti. LOVE HER!!!!!!!!



















Ty


----------



## Specks&Spots

My new to me JH Performance B190


----------



## phil k

*boat*

here's one of mine,, 1971 31 Bertram..and it's for sale...


----------



## Stealth19

My brother and I are proud owners of this 23' Shoalwater cat.


----------



## masonlemmond

2003 Regulator 26FS


----------



## potro

*My little girl!*

This is my little fishing bay toy..


----------



## Life Aquatic

This thread should live forever


----------



## boltmaster

"catlover"


----------



## ReelWork

Beautiful Bertram!


----------



## Shortmag71

2008 19' Topwater. Just wanted to be post 1000.


----------



## Flushdeck

Shortmag71 said:


> 2008 19' Topwater. Just wanted to be post 1000.


Wasn't that boat for sale?


----------



## Bluwave1

*My Sled*

!7ft Custom Built Aluminum, all the bells and whistles. 90 ETEC. Torsion axle and removable tongue so it fits in garage.


----------



## devil1824

I've seen several pics of that aluminum boat and I really really like it!


----------



## Bluwave1

*boat*

Thanks, its everything I thought and more, really scoots with ETEC. Holeshot is unbelievable.


----------



## jeff.w

x2 on the Etec. Love mine. Here's my 20' Weldcraft w/a 115 etec.


----------



## Shortmag71

Flushdeck said:


> Wasn't that boat for sale?


Its still for sale.. I need to sell it.


----------



## huntnetime

My Mosca Bay Raider


----------



## JustAddWater2

It's a fixer upper for sure and could be the USS Minnow.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

*23 ls*


----------



## g2outfitter

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitt037

MANUFACTURER: EGRET BOAT (www.egretboats.com)
Model: 20'11 w/ carbon fiber hull
OUTBOARD: MERC 250 PRO XS
DRAFT: 11"
WOT: 73 MPH (fabricated rocket launcher removed)
ECONOMY CRUISE: 40-45 MPH @ 5.0-6.0 MPG



































































BOAT COMPLETED (rocket launcher on back is removable)


----------



## Fishdaze

It's nice to see this thread is still alive. Nice boats everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiltray4000

*My old boat-1984 Chaparral 234 Fisherman*

I have been improving equipment on this boat. New hydraulic steering, motor recently overhauled, deck lights, and remote controlled bow spot light.


----------



## ranger374v

93 ranger 374v 
My first boat love it


----------



## shooks

Whitt037 said:


> MANUFACTURER: EGRET BOAT (www.egretboats.com)
> Model: 20'11 w/ carbon fiber hull
> OUTBOARD: MERC 250 PRO XS
> DRAFT: 11"
> WOT: 73 MPH (fabricated rocket launcher removed)
> ECONOMY CRUISE: 40-45 MPH @ 5.0-6.0 MPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOAT COMPLETED (rocket launcher on back is removable)


Egret boats are cool.


----------



## 2slick

*The one in my avatar...*

Quite a step up from the 89 17' Bayhawk. Found it used with only 30 hours and 2 years extended service left on the motor. (2007 year model) Added a ladder, rocket launchers, and 80# thrust Minn Kota.


----------



## Titan22fisher

2110 22 titan, with 280 Yamaha HPDI


----------



## Bottom Finder

Titan is something I can't recall seeing before?


----------



## boltmaster

Bottom Finder said:


> Titan is something I can't recall seeing before?


Me too, but it sure looks slick and fast.


----------



## Specks&Spots

Bottom Finder said:


> Titan is something I can't recall seeing before?


Because it's from the future.
2110 22 titan, with 280 Yamaha HPDI


----------



## Titan22fisher

I'm in Illinois hunting and it was a late night, yes not a 2110,, should be a 2010. It's a start on possible new venture. It's a modified tunnel, 22ft and the 280's just a 250 that's been modified a little. Were starting on a a couple more this winter and will post some pics as they come along. I've fished this one for about a year and a half and have really enjoyed it, lots of deck space, very stable and ride so smooth on chop.


----------



## Im Headed South

My newest Haynie HO - 300 Verado


----------



## Croaker slinger

My Tran XLR2408


----------



## Smackdaddy53




----------



## [email protected]

Titan22fisher said:


> I'm in Illinois hunting and it was a late night, yes not a 2110,, should be a 2010. It's a start on possible new venture. It's a modified tunnel, 22ft and the 280's just a 250 that's been modified a little. Were starting on a a couple more this winter and will post some pics as they come along. I've fished this one for about a year and a half and have really enjoyed it, lots of deck space, very stable and ride so smooth on chop.


modified tunnel as in an air entrapment hull? Very smooth ride in the chop for sure. What kind of speeds do you see?


----------



## coolcj63

22ft bay stealth cc
200 yamaha ox-66


----------



## lone star

*22.9 Century center console*

Century and Yamaha


----------



## jaycf7

198 DLV Carolina skiff!
Footballs Over, time to get her wet again!


----------



## Life Aquatic

mine


----------



## prarie dog

Here's a pic of my brothers homebuilt air entrapment hull, it is a modern redesign of a Hickman Sea Sled. There's a video on You Tube of the boat underway at POC, can't get the link to work. It's under Davids TX18 if you search.


----------



## LightsOut

*old and new*

1988 22ft shoalwater legend and 2009 20ft southshore


----------



## Bottom Finder

Im Headed South said:


> My newest Haynie HO - 300 Verado


That is sharp! Doesn't look like the Vrod effects draft too bad either. Did you have the fuel tank moved?


----------



## Im Headed South

Bottom Finder said:


> That is sharp! Doesn't look like the Vrod effects draft too bad either. Did you have the fuel tank moved?


It does effect draft some but not as much as some would think. Gas tank is still under the console. We actually moved the console back a little more on this one than my last one to get a little more lift and top end. She has plenty of lift for when I want to air her out and I can put the tabs down, bury the nose and eat up chop. All 4 batteries, charger, amp, and speakers are under the console. The deluxe console is cut down as low as you can get it which also helps with top end. Can't think of anything I would change on this one although I'm sure I'll probably try something different on my next one. A few more pics before I had the matching stickers put on and I also removed and painted the perko's black and added a new custom steering wheel.


----------



## InfamousJ

22' Desperado Outlaw
http://www.desperadoboats.com/22_desperadoboats.htm

In the picture below, it passed not 1 but 2 inspections upon arrival last year. And I'm cheap, went all out on boat options but I passed on the flashy rims for the trailer. :biggrin: This boat will be sitting in a sling for the rest of its life before long.


----------



## bobo33

A lil slow on the top end.


----------



## goodwood

first boat- cobra fish and dive. awesome for beyond the breakers. super stable and super slow.


----------



## goodwood

2nd boat was a Perception Search 15. Probably the best kayak I've ever paddled. Super fast, tracks well, easy to fish out of.


----------



## goodwood

3rd boat was a Native Ultimate 14.5. Most comfortable kayak on the water. Easy to stand on. Tons of storage.


----------



## goodwood

4th boat was a Alumacraft 1860 with a 60 Yammy 13 gallon tank. Never burned more than 7 gallons running all day. Drafted SUPER SHALLOW.


----------



## goodwood

5th boat Kenner Vision 2100. Feels good to go 50 mph+. Prolly go way faster with a different prop. Does everything I want plus 2 livewells. Not sure if I'm gonna be able to find a huge improvement over this boat without spending tens of thousands of dollars more. I'll probably keep this one a while.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

never sell that boat-- I had one and it was very nice-- sold it and while I have a really nice boat-- I don't like it more than my Kenner 21


----------



## kitty cat patrol

BEMM Boatworks 19 flaco


----------



## Mellow Jr.

looks exactly like Dad's except no cooler in the front



MarshJr. said:


>


----------



## texcajun

It ain't much to most, but by God it's paid for and takes me everywhere I want to go.

2003 Alumacraft 1650 tunnel hull


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Curious. What make of boat is this?



Mellow Jr. said:


> looks exactly like Dad's except no cooler in the front


----------



## ReelWork

Mellow Jr. said:


> looks exactly like Dad's except no cooler in the front


Cool boat with lots of utility, good looking and sure it performs beautifully.


----------



## bthompjr24

In the middle & Better half driving


----------



## commtrd




----------



## commtrd

OK not my boat... Maybe someday? My current ride.


----------



## fastfreddymustangs

2012 Baby Cat.


----------



## texcajun

Trying this again. It'll run skinny and all day on half a tank of gas!


----------



## Fishng

*200 SVT Tran Cat*

Just picked up my SVT from Donny. Headed for aluminum work and rig out. Will post again after rig out.
Another "Happiest Day in a Boat Owner's Life"


----------



## topwateraddict

Here is my 2006 Trancat. I absolutely love this boat..........just wish i had more time to use it.


----------



## jreynolds

*XLR8*

Here's my XLR8. Love this boat!


----------



## chasentail

23 Shoalwater CAT


----------



## CMIV

chasentail said:


> 23 Shoalwater CAT
> View attachment 441053


SICK RIG! one of the best lookin i have seen so far...


----------



## Wader76

I rode in that boat Friday, it is even better in person, thanks again Curtis, it really opened my mind up for ideas on mine...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chasentail

Wader76 said:


> I rode in that boat Friday, it is even better in person, thanks again Curtis, it really opened my mind up for ideas on mine...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


My pleasure. If you have anymore questions let me know. If you decide to go with the bucket seats give me a shout and I will tell you what I did on the frame height


----------



## CMIV

Here is my redfishline. I want to get rid of my leaning post and add the racing seats after sitting in some this weekend, I got to have em....


----------



## Mini-x Fan

Here she is... 2000 Boston Whaler 13 Sport with a 2001 Mercury 30 hp 2 stroke.


----------



## yellowskeeter

2008 skeeter zx 22 bay t with a little upgrade hanging on the back


----------



## chasentail

*2011 23' Shoalwater CAT*

Here is a photo shoot picture out of water at the Sanctuary In Port O'Connor


----------



## fishingtime

Really nice rig makes me even more anxious about receiving mine hopefully by January. 
Congrats


----------



## tugdriver

1998 World Cat 266 SF, 225 4 stroke Yamamercs


----------



## mike35292

*Wet dreemz*

2001 destiny


----------



## Suga Buga 1

*21 ft pathfinder fusion*

:dance:


----------



## williamcr

chasentail said:


> Here is a photo shoot picture out of water at the Sanctuary In Port O'Connor


I dont know which one would get me in more trouble.


----------



## lwgbully

williamcr said:


> I dont know which one would get me in more trouble.


Lots of color coordinating going on there...


----------



## rubberducky

Here is mine isn't the best boat but it gets me there and back! 
It's a 17ft McKee craft with 140hp 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## BigBobTx

I don't know if it's the best boat or not James but all that sunshine on the bow sure makes it look like the best.
Bob


----------



## 89rfl

1989 redfish line with a 2010 115 yamaha


----------



## Fishng

*SVT Tran Cat - Custom Marine Concepts*

20' SVT Tran Cat, raised platform, 175 HP Suzuki. 
Aluminum work and rig out by Custom Marine Concepts.


----------



## shoalcat_james

Bump


----------



## 2400tman

Like i said..... i know its been done before .. cant a guy have some fun.


----------



## Cajun76

Here's my 2 year old Stoner Supercat with a 2000 Yamaha 150 rebuilt with a 175 powerhead.


----------



## Fishdaze

I never get tired of this thread.


----------



## sea sick

Couple recent pictures to add to the thread!


----------



## Sounding_7th

My sled for when I feel like fishing Australia too


----------



## jasonkyle




----------



## pate

My 23' Shoalwater Cat finally ready to hit the water.


----------



## ReelWork

Beautiful Shoalwater!


----------



## g2outfitter

Nice sled Pate

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoneDigger

This is my Carolina Skiff 17. It has a Bimini Top as well, but not shown in the Pic.

Todd


----------



## TroutAle87

14 foot jon boat with an 8hp Johnson. OH ya baby ya:dance:


----------



## brechols10

*New Shoalwater Cat 23*

This is our new 23' Cat. Love it!


----------



## Sponge

*Mosca*

22' Mosca Bay Raider w/175HP Suzuki


----------



## Txbowhunter31

87 Shoalwater flats 20'4"
96 johnson 175
This has been a great boat but am looking at getting a vhull bayboat or offshore boat.


----------



## goldwingtiny

*New Boat*

Love this thread... Hope it never dies.


----------



## Reel Blessed

24' Blazer Bay


----------



## Reel Blessed

.


----------



## 2slick

Reel Blessed said:


> 24' Blazer Bay


Nice.....wish I had rails on the sides like that.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I got a new sled to pull the sled so had to go test it out and see how it did. Decided not get a truck due to the seating capacity, but the durango rt with the hemi pulled like a horse! I was very suprised since this boat has always been pulled by either the truck or my old suburban.


----------



## Auer Power

*2007 Alweld; 2008 E-tec*

Only decent pic I have. Will try and take another this weekend.


----------



## driftwoodfisher

*1 of 3 (2 to many)*

one of my small gas sipping rigs and daughter


----------



## o.b.

*scooter*

an updated photo after a few mods


----------



## Take'emGator

*My 2nd boat*

Just bought one of eric's boats, its a 2005 but i love it. My first fishing boat besides my Gator Tail aluminum boat.


----------



## Take'emGator

pictures are of when it was new, still almost the same Except it has grey indentical seats and a JL audio system in it


----------



## BullyARed

Here mine with all the top water lures on deck!


----------



## Bustin Chops

here is mine


----------



## C.Hern5972

Reel Blessed said:


> 24' Blazer Bay


I wanna ride in it when it's not 4 ft rollers


----------



## battleredtexan

2004 Kenner 181 Vision.


----------



## Texcop153

*Ranger 491VS*

Ranger 491VS 200Mariner


----------



## BoneDigger

A more recent pic...

Todd









Sent via Todd's IPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## kodman1

Its an older model (2005), but at least its paid for.


----------



## JP8

Picked this up for 7k.. Working man's boat lol. 1997 Bayliner 19ft with a Mercury 115. Not the best boat for the bays, but bringing it back to NC in a year or so.


----------



## JP8

BoneDigger said:


> This is my Carolina Skiff 17. It has a Bimini Top as well, but not shown in the Pic.
> 
> Todd


This the one you just get from SC?


----------



## BoneDigger

JP8 said:


> This the one you just get from SC?


Yes sir it sure is. It was doing well until the motor started having issues. Once I get that figured out I'll be a happy camper.

Todd


----------



## JP8

BoneDigger said:


> Yes sir it sure is. It was doing well until the motor started having issues. Once I get that figured out I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> Todd


Kool. Yeah seen it over on TBH.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Igofish

18 Trans Cat


----------



## ebmarkd

*2012 Bluewave PB*


----------



## texasa&m09

Dargel Fisherman 210, Yammy Pro V 200


----------



## Tailshot

*2012 SS 21 Sport 175 HPDI TRP*

My new rig...


----------



## Jfish1972

*1983 Dargel Reborn*

1983 Dargel 13' w/40 Tohatsu


----------



## Fishdaze

Sweet little ride you've got there JFish!

I never get tired of this thread. Guys, thanks for adding to it all these years.:cheers:


----------



## 20bay

My new Xtreme


----------



## plugaway

*21' JH w/ Suzuki DF175*


----------



## Lamar Belcher

2008 22 HD Xpress


----------



## blow up

22'Majek Xtreme w/250 SHO


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

Picked her up a couple of weeks ago in Florida. Had a chance to run her last week and couldnt be happier.


----------



## txbigred




----------



## fito1411

*Majek Illusion*

2012


----------



## My Little Big boat

*Tight fit!*

My new to me boat is here!:bounce:


----------



## Barbarian

Just picked her up last week and gave her a good buff and wax this weekend. I think it has been a while since she has been so clean.


----------



## My Little Big boat

BARBARIAN, I had to get out the sun glasses, that thing is white!


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish

*Flames will be gone*

Lanier 20' Fast Cat with 300x Simon Motorsports Mercury runs 90ish in right conditions
*I hate the flames it was like that when I bought the boat it will be wrapped soon *


----------



## richmanmag

Dhf awesome boat. Let me know if you need someone to wrap it for you.


----------



## DSL_PWR

ebmarkd said:


> View attachment 485699


Nice boat.


----------



## skeeter77346

*24 yf*

2013 - 24 Yellowfin / 300 Yamaha 4.2L


----------



## DSL_PWR

skeeter77346 said:


> 2013 - 24 Yellowfin / 300 Yamaha 4.2L


That is a good looking boat.


----------



## RedfishStalker

Just picked my new boat up last weekend. From Gulf coast marine.


----------



## Specsniper

RedfishStalker said:


> Just picked my new boat up last weekend. From Gulf coast marine.


Nice....can't go wrong with a Shallow Sport! I like the color too.


----------



## gbeardjr

*My Boat*

Thats my boat


----------



## Redfish Chevy

*220 Bay Kat*

Picked up a new 220 Gulf Coast Bay Kat from Bernies about 2 months ago. It has suprised me how much it runs like the 19' Shoalcat. :texasflag


----------



## Airboatcapt2

This was my personal boat until last month. 16x8 AirRanger matched to my truck
pushing over 800 horse power out of an LSX super charged small block. 
Amazing Power and lots of fun to drive!


----------



## PENSTX

23ls.


----------



## Jfish1972

*87 Shallow Sport Classic*

My new to me 87 SS with an 08 Yammi F115. Cant wait to get her back where she belongs (Lower Laguna Madre).


----------



## WELL-ADJUSTED

2007 Extreme


----------



## fishorcutbait

My 300 Grady White Marlin. Just repowered with 4.2L Yamaha 4-strokes.


----------



## Barbarian

New look with recently installed safe floor


----------



## pmgoffjr

That is off the chart cool!!


----------



## artyfishall

My new Shoalwater Cat


----------



## Lakeandbay2

I've had her 3 weeks now. And already getting new toys. Fusion 600 and JL speaker installed last week. Seats will be installed when I get off the rig.


----------



## LpFlatopangler

*New Look for '89 Shallowsport*

If you have an older model boat and are looking to freshen it up, try George and his crew over at South Texas Boat Works in Pearland, TX. I had some fiberglass work done, added a raised console, new gel coat and much more done at more than reasonable pricing.

























[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kastaway

*Boatright 17'*

Took kids out for a ride on the new to us scooter on Friday morning.
This is my second Boatright boat and I should NEVER have sold the first one I had.
I absolutely LOVE the boat and so do the kids! We plan on making lots of memories in this boat and the 2013 Texas Star Tournament better look out!

Special Thanks to Glen and his team for building the boats he does. The quality is second to NONE and will last a lifetime.

David Martin


----------



## daniel7930

Here's our 21 shallow sport


----------



## RedXCross

*Majek Extreme*

2011 Majek Extreme


----------



## shoalcat23

2012 shoalwater 23 cat


----------



## POCaddict

New to me 1998 Dargel Skout 186.









Added a radio and LED lights to shine on the floor.


----------



## Dargel

The new Dargel Kat 230HDX! My wife's boat...


----------



## craftkr

Snapped a pic today while fishing. My trusty ole 21 RFL.


----------



## Darcat12

Right after I got my Gulf Coast 6 yrs ago..Up for sale now


----------



## TXPIRATE

Not the sexiest but gets the job done.


----------



## s2kteg

Here is a couple of pics. Of my boats.

My run around the bay boat. 















My gig boat















My blue water boat


----------



## fbb21

my 2012 Purebay 2200 w/200 Yamaha SHO.....Purchased this Summer from Mt Houston Marine....first fish I caught in her.


----------



## D HOGG

*Shallow Gal*

Here is my Shallow Gal ....


----------



## dukhunter

Here is my sled, she's a dual purpose machine!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

My new 2013 Shoalwater 21 Cat.


----------



## CastBaits

*Triumph Skiff*






This is my ride.


----------



## fishdoc1

*The New Shoalwater*

The New Shoalwater


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

fishdoc1 said:


> The New Shoalwater


Thats a slick looking rig, I like it.


----------



## wiltray4000

This is my 1884 Chaparral 234 Fisherman. I recently repowered with 225 HP Evinrude.


----------



## Specsniper

New to me '01 Pathfinder 2200T. I've had my eye on this boat since the day it was purchased new by my buddy's family. Practically new with an estimated less than 400hrs on this rig.


----------



## freedbaby

2012 Andros Tarpon 26, Etec 250, twin 8' Power Pole Blades
"La Ana Marina"


----------



## trevor21

My 2003 New Water Curlew


----------



## Fish Happens

2012 Blue Wave Pure Bay Tournament Edition
22' W/ Yamaha 250 SHO
Dual 10' Power-Pole Blades


----------



## headed south 2

My flatstalker.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redseeker1

*Artifishal Therapy*

2013 Haynie 23 cat, 250ProXS TM.

Picked up the latest addition to our family last Wednesday just in time for the Thanksgiving break.

Worth the wait and havent second guessed myself.

Thanks Chris's Marine for all you did. Highly recommend the crew over there.

This was my wifes take from a wade during the last 2 hours of daylight on Day 2 of break-in. Couldnt resist an opportunity to get blood on the boat.


----------



## Bay_Rat

freedbaby said:


> 2012 Andros Tarpon 26, Etec 250, twin 8' Power Pole Blades
> "La Ana Marina"


that's a slick rig freed! but u don't need me to tell u that.


----------



## wrencher

This is our 1983 Grady White Trophy 259 when we picked her up in Cape Coral Florida.
Unfortunately she has transom problems right now. Fortunately I'm heading to Hill Fiberglass Boat Works tomorrow!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

my fish catching machine, cobra fish-n-dive xf
i get to fish offshore in it for about $10 a trip










my bay fishing machine, wilderness systems tarpon100


----------



## seasalt2012

94 kenner with 94 Yamaha Pro-V

2000 Regulator 23 Twin Yamaha 0x66-I steal this one from my father from time to time. I like to call it mine. 

Work Boat.. 261 ft Geotechnical Research Vessel


----------



## wbay2crowded

Billwill555 said:


> This is my 1884 Chaparral 234 Fisherman. I recently repowered with 225 HP Evinrude.


My great great great grandfather had one of those 1884 Chaparrals. The wooden prop was the only downside to it.


----------



## freedbaby

Bay_Rat said:


> that's a slick rig freed! but u don't need me to tell u that.


Thanks...you're welcome to come along anytime!!


----------



## ctcc

JH Performance B240


----------



## sea hunt 202

one is a sea hunt 21' with a 150 four stroke center console and the other is a 14' 48'' wide jon with a 15 evinrude. Will see if I can load the photos


----------



## goodwood

I knew there was another boat thread.


----------



## wiltray4000

wbay2crowded said:


> My great great great grandfather had one of those 1884 Chaparrals. The wooden prop was the only downside to it.


I replaced the wooden prop with a plastic one.


----------



## dirtbroker

22' Blue Wave, 225 Suzuki, 6" jack plate, Leno trim tabs, blade 8' power pole
It's a fishing machine


----------



## munley3

*2011 Seafox 220*

yamaha 4 stroke 150


----------



## fishinfool

this is #2 for me, small one a 16ft john boat thats for sale, new to me a 22ft Shallow Craft (not sure on year) 200yamaha OX66 we just had the deck rebuilt, stringers reinforced and console raised. here is before and after pics.


----------



## potro

*17 dargel skooter*

my new customize fishing toy with 115 etec !


----------



## FishAfrica

That TTop/platform is sick! Nice


----------



## Fishdaze

Thanks for keeping this thread going and posting all those 2cool boats.


----------



## fattyflattie

I think thats the coolest one I've seen in awhile. Keeping Alcoa happy anyhow.


----------



## limey

..


seasalt2012 said:


> 94 kenner with 94 Yamaha Pro-V
> 
> 2000 Regulator 23 Twin Yamaha 0x66-I steal this one from my father from time to time. I like to call it mine.
> 
> I thought Ken Taylor owned the Fugro Explorer. Work Boat.. 261 ft Geotechnical Research Vessel


----------



## JAKib

my rig


----------



## [email protected]

2nd Stingray, this one a little faster than the first. And yes, I know it's missing a prop lol.


----------



## Exploder

potro said:


> my new customize fishing toy with 115 etec !


 Thats a lot of hardware!!


----------



## PalmsUp

2011 el p


----------



## Wizness

2003 Grady White 180


----------



## myronja

1995 16' Air Ranger 383 stroker 2:1 belt reduction 3/8 poly on bottom
had it gps at 58.8mph and had to let out.


----------



## myronja

20' Duracraft tunnel 150 evinrude 45mph on gps


----------



## finaddiction

2013 Tran Cat 240 SVT with 2013 Yamaha 250 SHO


----------



## sea hunt 202

*our boat*

here they are we love the water


----------



## KRW1

2012 Parker 2300 T Big Bay w/ 200 Evinrude HO Etec.


----------



## Hurley

1988 Majek RFL 88HP evinrude. Powerpole coming soon.


----------



## RATLTRAP

2011 Basscat Puma Advantage Elite Yamaha 250


----------



## Boatcrazy700

05 225 bay fisher from Sea Fox.


----------



## Dukiball

*2004 Whaler 150 sport*

:an5: my little fishin boat


----------



## Dukiball

Frontside pic


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

My boat. It's officially a member of the family. My wife says its my 4th child.

http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-20.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-21.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-19.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-18.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-12.jpg


----------



## bjmillet

Our Red Hot Blue Wave 2200 STL


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

My majek 25 extreme 300 verado.


----------



## fishingtwo

*finally in the water*

Got it ready two go, gonna start fishing the evening after work.:texasflag


----------



## Dukiball

*My little fishin buddy*

2004 Whaler 150 Sport:an5:


----------



## Dukiball

Inside pic


----------



## Dukiball

Top up on trailer


----------



## Seein' Spots

Our Majek Illusion


----------



## JDean

Took her on the maiden voyage last Saturday...


----------



## battleredtexan

GonnaMissR said:


> Took her on the maiden voyage last Saturday...


That's a sweet ride...
More pics if you got em.....:brew2:


----------



## Cam1127

Carolina skifffff


----------



## FishBurd27

GonnaMissR said:


> Took her on the maiden voyage last Saturday...


Rude or not. I have to at least ask. How much? I have to assume around 100... That thing is sick. And I never use that word.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SOTXANGLER

*2005 Mosca Shallow Ghost*

My 05 Mosca with 08 E-Tec 150


----------



## flat185




----------



## Fishonthebrain

*2008 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay*


----------



## spuds

'85 Outrage 18

Taken from Outriggers deck.


----------



## 30"r

23' T Parker BB


----------



## Taal

After months of work finally finshed her last Thursday night and Headed to the Dargel Tournament to get her wet.


----------



## letsgofishbro

My scooter it has orange motor decals now.


----------



## Team Wahado

Fishdaze said:


> Let's see those Fishing machines, so we can all share some knowledge and ideas!
> 
> Start posting them here!


2004 19'Explorer tv
115 Yamaha


----------



## Gungnir

*Katharsis*

2001 ProSports ProKat 2860 WA


----------



## Pez Fuerte

My '13 Haynie Bigfoot


----------



## mojoefishing

2012 Cape Horn 31T


----------



## Exploder

New pic of my 23' Shoalcat with front and rear platforms made by Custom Marine Concepts.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

Exploder said:


> New pic of my 23' Shoalcat with front and rear platforms made by Custom Marine Concepts.


Looks sweet!


----------



## fishin minnie

When I win my boat in the star tournament I will post a picture)


----------



## Sgrem

My Haynie Seadrifter


----------



## mflowers11

*2010 Shallow Sport 18.5 Classic*


----------



## Venom Outdoor

14/48 Monark
18 hp Copperhead Mud Motor


----------



## Deerob243

seasalt2012 said:


> 94 kenner with 94 Yamaha Pro-V
> 
> 2000 Regulator 23 Twin Yamaha 0x66-I steal this one from my father from time to time. I like to call it mine.
> 
> Work Boat.. 261 ft Geotechnical Research Vessel


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky




----------



## efish

23 cat with 250 HO we just got her

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efish

Better pic 
Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

2014 JH B240 250 SHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Procastabaitin

*2009 ns 2200 te*

2009 NS 2200 Tournament Edition.


----------



## gunsmoke11

2014 21 sho cat


----------



## Nwilkins

Ready to go !!!!


----------



## dolch

*Magic Boat!*

My sled


----------



## Dukiball

My 1998 Whaler Dauntless 18 W/ a 2003 Evinrude 150


----------



## Dukiball

Front


----------



## Dukiball

One more a good all around boat


----------



## Lpoo

*20' extreme*


----------



## 9121SS

Posted here before. This is a better pic with a few upgrades.
1991 SS.


----------



## Bottom Finder

This year's demo.


----------



## tightlinez

*'04 Transport Baby Cat*


----------



## Dukiball

9121SS said:


> Posted here before. This is a better pic with a few upgrades.
> 1991 SS.


Nice lookin rig ! Clean


----------



## Saltwateraddiction09

2009 majek


----------



## SoberBrent




----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

2014 23' Shoalwater Cat


----------



## kenn22

2013 SCB Recon w/250 Pro Xs


----------



## Acadian

I know you salty dogs are gonna rip me for this lake boat but you will see me in the bay with this baby, lol. IDGAF


----------



## makoclay

I would love a little skiff like your's Brent.


----------



## SoberBrent

makoclay said:


> I would love a little skiff like your's Brent.


Didn't want a big boat. This way I don't have to take anyone fishing with me.


----------



## Rip'n Lips

99 Kenner 21 & McKee Craft 14ft (don't know year)


----------



## bubbas kenner

*bubbas kenner.*

Dont laugh Its paid for.


----------



## DCAVA

^^^That's a nice rig bubba!

Here's my skiff, gets me to the spots I need to get in to hook em' up


----------



## bubbas kenner

DCAVA said:


> ^^^That's a nice rig bubba!
> 
> Here's my skiff, gets me to the spots I need to get in to hook em' up
> 
> View attachment 1260618


Thanks your skiff is sweet too.


----------



## MajekMike

*Majek*

2014 Majek Illusion.


----------



## The_Chain




----------



## dallasmn26

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CROSBYMAN

2006 outback 19 tv


----------



## Dukiball

bubbas kenner said:


> Dont laugh Its paid for.


Nobody's laughing that's a great set up


----------



## cruss

*boats*

shallowsport, trancat, chris craft


----------



## Majek20V

2014 Shallow Sport


----------



## Taal

New boat hit water Saturday. Runs like a dream







\uc0\u8236 **[/IMG]


----------



## shoalnuff

bubbas kenner said:


> Dont laugh Its paid for.


Ain't nothing to lagh at here, nice rig Bubba! Love that E-Tec too!:bounce:


----------



## TxJH28

First post here on 2cool. New to me JH JS-19.


----------



## wiltray4000

*1984 Chaparral 234 Fisherman*

Here are a couple of pictures of my Chaparral 234 Fisherman.


----------



## molokaipake

*PPrima Sea flats boat*

This boat was made in Texas, shipped to Hawaii and rigged here. I fish primarily for Bonefish, hence the necesity for a skinny running boat. My website is: 
Hallelujahhoufishing.com


----------



## molokaipake

*Prima Sea flats boat*

This boat was made in Texas, shipped to Hawaii and rigged here. I fish primarily for Bonefish, hence the necesity for a skinny running boat. My website is: 
Hallelujahhoufishing.com


----------



## mchildress

Getting ready for a trip to Port Mansfield.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*boat photos*



My Little Big boat said:


> My new to me boat is here!:bounce:


I really like this one, looks like my next boat


----------



## 88shoalwater

1988 Shoalwater 17'6 flats. 90hp Yamaha. Still going strong on all original deck and gel coat. Dad taught me how to fish on this boat.


----------



## texasislandboy




----------



## Pat Harkins

*Dargel with TRP*

Dargel with TRP


----------



## txteltech

Here's my 1997 Kenner 21 VX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmark

*Explorer 190 TV etec 115*

My new Boat


----------



## jreynolds

*180 svt*

My new SVT


----------



## daniel7930

Redid floor and added raised Counsel

Hooked On


----------



## cheetah

*Than You Stoner Boatworks*

Her is my 2014 Stoner cat 150 SHO w/TRP!


----------



## BMR

*Triton LTS*

..my first/current boat. Lots-O-fun in this thing!


----------



## daniel7930

cheetah said:


> Her is my 2014 Stoner cat 150 SHO w/TRP!


Nice boat

Hooked On


----------



## Big Bay

Parker big bay 2300t. 200 e-tec ho









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

Big Bay said:


> Parker big bay 2300t. 200 e-tec ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Parker love all the deck space, how do you like the H.O. ?


----------



## Big Bay

She runs good hasn't been problematic to speak of she is definetly on the slow side but it has a t top and it's a tunnel so she only runs 42 wot she jumps good not too shallow good for running shallower not neccisarilly getting up. I think my dad wants to put like a 250 pro xs to get the speed up but that's a while off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoalnuff

johnmark said:


> My new Boat


Nice!


----------



## Redfish Chevy

2012 GC Kat (it's up for sale in the classifieds)
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisfaas

2003 22' Sea Pro w/ 150 Yamaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookin_up

My 20' extreme a few small mods but alot more coming soon light bars power pole etc. Just waiting on that winning lottery ticket.


----------



## hookin_up

Well didn't realize the pic with my lights was sideways sorry bout that


----------



## southtx30

Sorry not best pic.

Just bought last week

1994 Dargel 210 Fisherman, 1993 Suzuki DT150 EFI. 

Paid $4,000.

Now just waiting for time to go fishing.


----------



## hookin_up

That's hard to beat for only 4 grand. Time to slime it in 
Shane


----------



## DadSaid

21ft Explorer


----------



## aero

*new to me scooter*

my new Dargel.


----------



## 3andout

Been waitin' a while for the right boat... Picked up this '08 Pathfinder 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 22fish

Here's mine


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Our 13' Haynie HO.


----------



## Big Bay

I


----------



## peque

My SS bahia, "la sancha" ( the misstres)









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## laqua

*Whaler*

1991 Outrage 19-1


----------



## Kevin Spectackler

1992 Redfin 200T purchased new from Mt. Houston Marine. Took the pic after getting ready to go out tomorrow. Something about keeping it in my attached garage for 22 years has kept it looking and working like new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

My pirate ship

Angler 2600cc
Twin Yam F150s
full Raymarine networked
Garmin 740s
30 rod holders
coffin box
Taco outriggers
Todd custom captain chairs


----------



## Justacastaway

*New Water Ibis*

View attachment 1432650

Upgraded from the Curlew to the Ibis....luv it!!


----------



## fattyflattie

Justacastaway said:


> View attachment 1432650
> 
> Upgraded from the Curlew to the Ibis....luv it!!


Stunning.


----------



## Castaway2

*Finally PIcture worthy*

mine is finally picture worthy, here she is,1982 Spartan w/ johnson 1989 88spl 
still little work to be done. 
Channel Locator/Croaker killer


----------



## Cam1127

1992 McKee Southporter


----------



## StevenOntheRanger

New to me 2003 Ranger 2180
yamaha 225F, jackplate, trim tabs


----------



## Dukiball

Cam1127 said:


> 1992 McKee Southporter


Something you don't see every day nice very nice


----------



## Cam1127

Dukiball said:


> Something you don't see every day nice very nice


 Thank you. Picked it up from a fellow 2cooler


----------



## BigBay420

:walkingsm


Cam1127 said:


> 1992 McKee Southporter


That's a sweet sled


----------



## Cam1127

BigBay420 said:


> :walkingsm
> 
> That's a sweet sled


Thanks. The old school windows and look definately grew on me after owning a traditional center console for a bit


----------



## Matt_SMTX

2007 Mako


----------



## No wake

223 everglades


----------



## Topgun95

19' Nauticstar


----------



## muney pit

My new 2014 22bx br sea hunt. Only had it a few months. Just got a T top added. Love this boat so far.


----------



## Scout177

*2013 17' Ankona Native SUV*

Boat is made in Ft. Pierce Florida


----------



## JD

2010 Mako 212​ 




​


----------



## Hook_It

*2000 Back Country 189 Pro Guide*

Just got it yesterday.


----------



## johnben44

*My 2008 NauticStar*


----------



## daniel7930

johnben44 said:


> View attachment 1460034


Hooked On


----------



## born again

*born again boat*

32' Cary 74 model with Armstrong bracket and two DF250 SUZUKI's.

Best ride I have ever had, out rides my 35' TRITON and my KAT BOAT!!!

Was a go fast back in the day.


----------



## Jolly Roger

born again said:


> 32' Cary 74 model with Armstrong bracket and two DF250 SUZUKI's.
> 
> Best ride I have ever had, out rides my 35' TRITON and my KAT BOAT!!!
> 
> Was a go fast back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 1460394


great looking ride, those were the original Balckfin hulls. They are known to be some off the best riding hulls out there. I have only seen the hull as an Express, very cool to see one as a CC.


----------



## muney pit

2014 22BX BR Sea Hunt. With a Custom Marine Concept T top just added


----------



## muney pit

Hook_It said:


> Just got it yesterday.


Those Vmax's are great motors. I bet it still runs great


----------



## muney pit

My 2001 Skeeter zx202 with Yamaha vmax225


----------



## Hook_It

muney pit said:


> Those Vmax's are great motors. I bet it still runs great


Yes it does, about 300 hrs on it. I'm coming from 60hp so it going to take a while to get use to how much gas it goes thru.


----------



## muney pit

Hook_It said:


> Yes it does, about 300 hrs on it. I'm coming from 60hp so it going to take a while to get use to how much gas it goes thru.


Thats is a difference. I could run on 10 gallons all day in the bass boat with some left over but i normaly throw 10 gallons in on my way to the lake. The new boat with that four stroke yamaha 200 is showing me how much that ol vmax used though.


----------



## koncept1

Just got her today!


----------



## camlane

*Here is my ride*

19x66 Boatright with 140 tohatsu


----------



## Shredded Evidence

2014 Cape Horn 31T.


----------



## TheOneLeggedDuck

18' shallowsport classic with raised console 














*Keep your booger hook off the bang switch!*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Dargel Skout 220

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter

Well I can finally post on this! Here is my first!


----------



## super scooter

15' homemade scooter. Just finished her

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wader76

2015 Haynie 21 Super Cat!!! Picked her up today...j


----------



## Wader76

2015 Haynie 21 Super Cat...picked her up today...


----------



## Robert.Parson

*92 robalo 2550*

92 ROBALO 2550
TWIN 200 MERCURY's

now if i just had a place to keep it on the water i would be a happy man . . .


----------



## muney pit

Wader76 said:


> 2015 Haynie 21 Super Cat...picked her up today...


The color alone should bring in the fish. Very cool.


----------



## muney pit

parsrobc said:


> 92 ROBALO 2550
> TWIN 200 MERCURY's
> 
> now if i just had a place to keep it on the water i would be a happy man . . .


I bet that thing handles rough water nice with that hull huh?


----------



## Robert.Parson

muney pit said:


> I bet that thing handles rough water nice with that hull huh?


Absolutely.. 
She's in the shop again over a strack's for a power tilt motor, but looking forward to heading out for some stage water snaps in a couple of weeks....


----------



## HTJ

'96 Proline with 150 Mercs.


----------



## aviator04

Our 2014 Haynie 25 Magnum when we picked it up in June.


----------



## gunsmoke11

My new 23 cat


----------



## 66superduty

*new to me 20 ft potter built seacraft*

kinda shabby right now, getting full rebuild soon


----------



## GulfCoast1102

66superduty said:


> kinda shabby right now, getting full rebuild soon


With some "lovin" that will be a nice boat. Hope it works out for you. 

I've heard SeaCraft is/was a good brand - solid hull.


----------



## 66superduty

thanks . i now no what it is.got it missing a floor and the transom is somewhat gone.take at least a year to get her in shape.this one has tanks in center console so those will go away,then new tank under new floor. still debating about a bracket. most that have them seem to love em.


----------



## lrobalo23hps

*My boats...*

2013 Pathfinder 23HPS
2013 17 Mako Pro Skiff
2002 J16 Carolina Skiff


----------



## greenfinder

My 2001 Pathfinder still looks sharp!!


----------



## cory4408

Mine


----------



## DustinB09

Here's mine picked her up yesterday off the showroom floor!


----------



## cory4408

DustinB09 said:


> Here's mine picked her up yesterday off the showroom floor!


 Why was it in the floor?


----------



## rockminer57

*Majek*

m


----------



## [email protected]

2014 Dargel 170 Skooter
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whippersnapper

*95 Skeeter SS90.*

I've taken her every where. Been fishing her since I was small. My little fun boat now.


----------



## GC81

*Blue Wave dream*







My first boat! I love her and still haven't taken her out. Lol


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea

2015 Haynie 23' Cat w/ 250 ProXs. Picked her up two weeks ago and actually got to put some slime on her the first weekend out.


----------



## Whipray

My Hells Bay Whipray









Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## Retired Navy

My JH Outlaw


----------



## SkinnyB

*Mowdy S10*

2012 Mowdy S10 W/ 2007 Yamaha 25ESH 2 Stroke.


----------



## drboombender

2000 21v Kenner 150 johnson oceanpro


----------



## Moscacat

2008 Mosca Cat 21'-8" love this skinny running boat.


----------



## sylvan

The weather outside is yukky so I'm on the computer.
All of these toys are home made with the builds posted here on 2cool. 

The wife says no more!!
(perhaps I should listen)


----------



## Whiskey Bob

240 XT Sea Fox !


----------



## Spotted Hawg

*2015 Mowdy S10*

2015 Suzuki 20
Pro-Air System
70qt. Yukon


----------



## oldredsled

Whiskey Bob said:


> 240 XT Sea Fox !


Sexy beast


----------



## paragod

The 2015 Stoner Fury 225 Sho


----------



## GoneSouth

*Boatright 24'x78" "Fugly"*

My rig.


----------



## Big Fish

*2014 Majek Illusion with Yamaha 225 hp SHO*


----------



## southbay

2015 South Bay 200 Texas Edition with Suzuki 150


----------



## CAPSIZED

Heres a pic of the back of my boat.... sorry its the only one I had


----------



## LUISJG

2014 18 sea fox 90 yammi


----------



## southbay

CAPSIZED said:


> Heres a pic of the back of my boat.... sorry its the only one I had


Oh, nice rig, did it come with the fish?


----------



## stuckonshore

http://i1076.photobucket.com/albums/w449/timbombidimbo/photo.jpg"[/URL] border="0" alt=" photo photo.jpg"/></a>[/IMG]









New to me... She still needs a little work.....


----------



## jorgepease

HomeBuilt based on Batteau XF20 vac infused foam core 21'-10"
Still working on it.


----------



## JMERK

*They stand behind their products*

:texasflag


----------



## kc47717

2014 Baby Cat























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy93

*SJX 250 MuscleJon*

Recently picked up this 2009 SJX 250 MuscleJon with Optimax 250 Sportjet, 100 gal fuel tank, Radar, 50Cal Mount on front deck and 2 small machine gun gunwale mounts. Only had 69hrs


----------



## paragod

2015 23 ft Stoner Fury


----------



## ssloan

*Catz Meow*

TranCat240 SVT most fun I have ever had on a boat. Best boat I ever owned.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy

Formula SF31 before restoration


----------



## Tclan88

2009 18 ft. Picked it up April of last year and it's my first boat.


----------



## 2ndSister

Shallow Stalker 17


----------



## cobrahoot

2015 dargel skout 210 with 150 suzuki


----------



## Dbc270

Here it is. We are having lots of fun with it!
Whaler 270 Dauntless


----------



## fishshallow

19' Mako 1971 model I recently freshened up. Solid floor and transom.


----------



## fishshallow

Pic didn't post. If this doesn't work I give up. 
It's a fun little boat.


----------



## yakfisher

My girl


----------



## Boat Storage POC

*2015 Dargel 25 hdx kat yamaha 250 sho*

Waiting on TRP lower Unit


----------



## paragod

2015 Fury 225 SHO


----------



## hockeyref999

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1350834


----------



## dcsimons

Ultra Cat


----------



## daniel7930

.

Our 21 sport. New motor, and new trailer. Ready to go


----------



## mobilecal

My new ride. 

2013 BW PB 24'
300 Suz, Twin Blades


----------



## MikeS2942

Constant TLC and cleaning.


----------



## theneedmachine




----------



## Thecfive

My old Whaler boat "Sea Five"


----------



## Fishdaze

The summer boat show is coming up. Who is going to add to the thread?

:bounce:


----------



## Cavjock22

2014 Pathfinder 2400 TRS..


----------



## Explorer19kc

New sled


----------



## ReefBuster

The Salty Cat...


----------



## bdarilek

14.5 Shoalwater Cat


----------



## doughnut_cat

Carolina skiff first boat first time taking it out.


----------



## kenn22

*2013 SCB Stingray*

She will be for sale here in a few months.


----------



## Watersoul

*My Boats*

Family Boat - 13 Sweetwater Tritoon w/ Evenrude 150 E-Tec
River Boat - Alumacraft 1860 w/ Yamaha 70


----------



## DTRPescador

Here she is


----------



## Slimshady

DTRPescador said:


> Here she is


 That's a "Cadillac" for sure!


----------



## Team Ram Rod

*1990 Dargel Skout*

Up for sale in the classified section.


----------



## Wet_Willie

*For Sale Soon FYI*


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

*2000 Bay Stealth 2180*


----------



## Rodster71




----------



## lathamd

majeck illusion first boat


----------



## Part Timer

2000 Century 21'. First boat and purchased from 2cooler..........can't bring myself to take the stickers off of it yet. The saying is growing on me.


----------



## ck1200

*22' Majek Xtreme*

Black and white


----------



## TxLiteBeer

*Loving this new CS model!*

2014 Carolina Skiff "Sea Skiff", 21' w/ 135 HO E-Tec

:texasflag


----------



## Hauntedbywaters

Tran Cat 200 SVT


----------



## trashcanslam

Boatright 2172 w ETEC 150 HO


----------



## SoberBrent

Sold the Mowdy. Said I would never buy a new boat again.

Two weeks later.......
New sled


Follow me.. I dare you.

If you do. Stop where I stop and try and get back on top.


----------



## Tarpon01

2015 stingray


----------



## Csafisher

That stingray looks good in that clear FL water.


----------



## justletmein

I sure do like those Tran SVT's in this thread, they always look good.

Here's my new boat:


----------



## Kwhitley

Just completely updated it. 1998 shoal water Baja cat


----------



## Seawolf5481

Probably not what you were looking for, but this is the third time I've done this with three different boats. One driver even launched it from his truck.


----------



## housewolf

Lots of nice boats in this thread.

I have nothing to write home about - 22' tin boat


----------



## coastalplayer

*ol'skool*

PO boy entry.


----------



## justletmein

This thread has almost 4.5 million views.


----------



## amaccammond

*Not quite a fishing machine yet...*

But soon to be a beauty!
My '94, 31' Fountain TE... Total rebuild. In paint now..


----------



## Byrdmen

house wolf said:


> Lots of nice boats in this thread.
> 
> I have nothing to write home about - 22' tin boat


Nice boat, I've been looking at the Excel bay boat.

If you haven't already, after a few months of ownership, do some kind of write up to let us know how you like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## housewolf

Byrdmen said:


> Nice boat, I've been looking at the Excel bay boat.
> 
> If you haven't already, after a few months of ownership, do some kind of write up to let us know how you like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks and I will. I bought it the week before 4th of July and I've fished about 15 days in it. Not saying there aren't shortcomings but there haven't been any surprises (yet).


----------



## pokejr

*2015 Shoalwater Cat 19'*

This is one bad fishing machine shallow flats or bay


----------



## daniel7930

Here's mine after new motor. Sure do miss taking my dad in it


----------



## Monte45

New to me, 2008 Kenner Vision 1800, having fun.


----------



## Albratross

!995 Cobia that I repaired and painted (hand brushed)... and no sold


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic

Here is our 2012 Stoner Super Cat. Awesome all around boat!


----------



## TxLiteBeer

*Just Sayin*

















2014 Sea Skiff (brand new Carolina Skiff model)
21'
135 HO E-Tec
JackPlate
Texas T-Top (gotta represent!)
Lowrance HD 5

:texasflag


----------



## Skuff Daddy

*the green lantern*

.


----------



## cruss

*my boat*

1955 chris craft


----------



## Baker22

My '73 low-pro Whaler









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoast1

My new ride


----------



## Ryansviper

*New Majek*

My new Majek red fish line, well I've had it since the end of May but I am sure proud of it.


----------



## cruss

*boat*

55 chris craft


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

Ryansviper said:


> My new Majek red fish line, well I've had it since the end of May but I am sure proud of it.


Was that picture taken at the Harley shop in Victoria?


----------



## Ryansviper

*New Majek*

Not exactly it was across the street there is a shop there that did the lime green decals.


----------



## LUISJG

My c-hawk under restoration


----------



## D HOGG

200 SVT from a 18' SS Sport, never looked back ....!


----------



## Reel Therapy15

'15 2000 pure bay


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

Ryansviper said:


> Not exactly it was across the street there is a shop there that did the lime green decals.


I see the sign on the building now... duhhh  I bout my boat back in 98 and I recognized the building but it was Texas Marine back then.. It closed and the same ppl opened the Harley shop .. Your graphics look sweet !!


----------



## osage243

*Epic 22SC*

Here is my 2014 Epic 22SC and Suzuki 225 4 stroke.


----------



## KWAKZ

'15 Alumacraft 1860 Bay
'15 Yamaha 115LB


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Nice boats.


----------



## MrSparky

my 2015 Pathfinder 2200 TRS with Yammy 200 SHO


----------



## spuds

1961 Nauset, first Whaler on Texas coast and one of the first production center console boats.

Repowered with a 90 hp ETEC.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Boat*

Haynie HO


----------



## TexasRenegade

2015 Shoalwater 19 Cat; 115 Pro XS


----------



## commtrd

TR nice boat but that photo looks horrible.


----------



## TexasRenegade

That pic just had a lot of contrast with heavy color saturation.


----------



## dirtdobber

2016 19 Shoalwater Cat


----------



## SuperDuty28

*2016 Dargel 250 Kat with 300 ETEC G2*

2016 Dargel 250 Kat with 300 ETEC G2


----------



## buddyroe

*2004 18' tran sport classic.*

Loving her new trailer and wax job!


----------



## Get'n Jiggy

03' SF185 4.3Lvolvo 135hrs 

Have yet to find a bay boat that rides better in the chop. She eats white caps with zero pound and extremely dry ride. Never been sprayed. Never failed to start. 

I've been wanting to get a dedicated bay or offshore boat but it's hard to get rid of my baby. 

If I do it will be a Cape Horn :rotfl:


----------



## Get'n Jiggy




----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

New to me 23' Haynie Bigfoot! Took delivery several weeks ago and have only been able to use her once! I'm itching to catch some fish!


----------



## dk2429

Coastal_RedRaider,

I saw you posting about that Haynie a while back. How's it treating you so far? Surely a nice boat!


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

dk2429 said:


> Coastal_RedRaider,
> 
> I saw you posting about that Haynie a while back. How's it treating you so far? Surely a nice boat!


I've barely been able to use it, only been out on it once. Handles rough water very well and keeps you dry. Other than the test drive with Brian from Chris Marine, I haven't been able to test out the shallow water capabilities. Should be heading down to Rockport either this weekend or next weekend to really put her to the test. Still some stuff to do to it: power pole, get GPS installed, etc. But i do like it so far!


----------



## Stuart

After nine happy years with my old poling skiff, I picked up my next skiff about a month ago. I've had some rigging delays but hope to have my platform and grab rail fabbed the end of next week. Spear Glades X with a tunnel. Power will be a short shaft e-tec 30 tiller. I'm expecting good things out of it.


----------



## dk2429

Majek 22 Extreme/ 225 Mercury Pro XS. 8' Power Pole Pro Series II, 70lb Minn Kota Maxxum, 10" Bobs Flats Jac hydraulic jack plate, Garmin 74SV with BlueChart G2 Vision card and LakeVu HD card, Bose stereo system. Great boat!


----------



## salyfz

My new ride, it's a 2016 Frontier 2104 w/ 200SHO.


----------



## TXFishin

Relentless


----------



## shallowminded

*My Rig*

Lot of nice boats on this thread. This is mine. Hard core fishing boat with only the things that were important for the way I fish. Nothing fancy. He**, I don't even have a stereo. I have no use for music when fishing. I like a clean layout that four guys can move around in while fishing without having something always in the way. It has been a nice rig so far.

2015 Haynie HO, 250 Mercury ProXS.


----------



## daniel7930

shallowminded said:


> Lot of nice boats on this thread. This is mine. Hard core fishing boat with only the things that were important for the way I fish. Nothing fancy. He**, I don't even have a stereo. I have no use for music when fishing. I like a clean layout that four guys can move around in while fishing without having something always in the way. It has been a nice rig so far.
> 
> 2015 Haynie HO, 250 Mercury ProXS.


I love the look of this boat. Simple color scheme but looks bad ***


----------



## Aaron13Moreno

That's a sweet rig, really like the color scheme and how it's laid out.


----------



## shallowminded

Thanks for the compliment. The truck is gray so I figured why not. It has been a very good boat so far. As mentioned, plenty or room to fish up to four without a issue, and handles really well in not so good conditions.

Here is a top view to see the space. Notice that the front deck is cut out to fit the 54 qt. drink cooler into it. That way no coolers are in the way to step around. It work great. Just lift it out to clean and dry.

The rear seat and backrest are normally not used or in the boat. I can install in minutes if needed.

Shallow


----------



## Fishhead66

*2016 JH Performance B240 Evinrude Etec G2 HO 250*

Took delivery a few weeks ago on this B240. I purchased this boat from Sport Marine 2016 Houston Boat Show.


----------



## mikejr

*Finally got it picked up*

Shallow, had to post the new Haynie HO. Thanks for the help with the layout. I had to get the stereo, Boss's orders.


----------



## dk2429

mikejr,

I bet that 350 on the rear makes that boat a lot of fun... Badass!


----------



## ziggiey

*Lots Of great boats*

We are lucky to live in an area where there are so many great boats to choose from.


----------



## TX Oyster

2015 EastBay Shoal Draft Boats 18 Tunnel-Vee 979 323 9087 or go to FB EastBay Shoal Draft Boats


----------



## gunsmoke11

New boat


----------



## g35man

Fishhead66 said:


> Took delivery a few weeks ago on this B240. I purchased this boat from Sport Marine 2016 Houston Boat Show.


Congrats! I saw that beauty at the show. I'm hoping to take delivery to a B225 around this time next year.


----------



## ziggiey

*Nice*



gunsmoke11 said:


> New boat


That should be a rocket.


----------



## rodriga

*Dargel 136 Sport*

Dargel 136 Sport


----------



## Fishhead66

g35man said:


> Congrats! I saw that beauty at the show. I'm hoping to take delivery to a B225 around this time next year.


Thanks!! These JH's are some really nice boat!


----------



## SSST

*Nothing fancy, but....*

Just picked up this used Nautic Bay 2110 with a low hour 200 HO Etec, tried it out on Coleto and it ran great, may have to keep this one awhile!


----------



## SuperDuty28

*25 Dargel*

Lovin her so far!


----------



## Deany45

3 years ago the day I bought her. The boat, not the daughter. Been very happy. Gets me anywhere I want to go, handles chop and extremely dry.


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

My first boat that I will never get rid of









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostRider

Good looking boat.
Great to be 26 and say 'never' 

My guess is you'll be in two more boats before your 40.
Just and educated guess .. Enjoy


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

GhostRider said:


> Good looking boat.
> Great to be 26 and say 'never'
> 
> My guess is you'll be in two more boats before your 40.
> Just and educated guess .. Enjoy


Never said I wouldn't own a scb or majek one day ðŸ˜œ

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostRider

TheBeardedFisherman said:


> Never said I wouldn't own a scb or majek one day ðŸ˜œ
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Not trying to put words in your mouth, but by your own words, if you move into SCB or Majick, you're now a two boat owner . And there is nothing wrong with that... Best of luck, take care


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

I originally said I would never get rid of my boat now. I never said I would never own 2 boats. ðŸ‘ 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowhater

This is my 21' Flatscat before and after. I purchased it last year and did all the work on it back in September.


----------



## sotexhookset

TheBeardedFisherman said:


> My first boat that I will never get rid of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Cool boat bud. Looks a lot like my first boat I bought myself back in the very early 90's. 17'6" Texanna (RFL knock off). Sun of a beech would run in nothing and I covered hundreds of square miles of nothing around West Mat/SA/Esp back in my good ol days. It wasn't near as nice as yours is but wish I would've kept it all the same as well.


----------



## saltwatersensations

24 Kenner VX


----------



## fishin shallow

saltwatersensations said:


> 24 Kenner VX


Nice. Congrats


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

sotexhookset said:


> Cool boat bud. Looks a lot like my first boat I bought myself back in the very early 90's. 17'6" Texanna (RFL knock off). Sun of a beech would run in nothing and I covered hundreds of square miles of nothing around West Mat/SA/Esp back in my good ol days. It wasn't near as nice as yours is but wish I would've kept it all the same as well.


This hull is a 94 lawrence marine built in dayton tx and its in great shape for 22 years old. 100 percent fiberglass. Sits in about 6-7 inches not sure on plain. My jackplate is stuck all the way down so until I get it replaced I can only run a about a 1.5 foot. Iv never seen another one like it and get compliments almost every time I take it out.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## monteccook

*our boat*

227 sportsman masters,200hp Yamaha,10ft talon, 24volt motor guide ,
Best bay boat we found and we luv it!:texasflag


----------



## danthrc

Here is my new first boat, Haynie 24 HO - 250 Pro XS - Blade Power Pole - I Pilot 36V Troller - Garmin 7610 XSV. Just picked her up on Feb 12, 2016.


----------



## Aggieross05

very nice...congrats


----------



## txteltech

saltwatersensations said:


> 24 Kenner VX


Sick boat bro, where did you find such a clean one? Green to you for getting a Kenner


----------



## saltwatersensations

txteltech said:


> Sick boat bro, where did you find such a clean one? Green to you for getting a Kenner


It was on here briefly. As soon as I saw it I called him and told him I wanted it. Its pretty immaculate.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Besides my extreme this is something im building just to put around and fish some lights.


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

gunsmoke11 said:


> Besides my extreme this is something im building just to put around and fish some lights.


That's bad ***

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DOU3LE-D

.


----------



## Chuck06R1

Finally got her back. SeaBorn FX24 with Suzuki 250


----------



## Wildside31T

2016 Dargel Skooter " Hanapa'A"
2016 Suzuki 70


----------



## Slimshady

Custom 13' tunnel jet.


----------



## ak

2070 alweld flat with 200 hp optimax pro xs jet


----------



## txoutdrsman

My 1984 Classicâ€¦ Ole' brown cow. Ready to go for 2016


----------



## OVERSIZE

Currently


----------



## OVERSIZE

2008 Majek Illusion


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

OVERSIZE said:


> 2008 Majek Illusion


That is one BEAUTIFUL sled right there.

Cabbage headed your way.


----------



## ice-mo

2014 SS X3


----------



## daniel7930

ice-mo said:


> 2014 SS X3


That is a nice shallow sport


----------



## ice-mo

Thanks, Dan, the family barge for sure.....plenty of room for little man to play cars on the deck!!


----------



## 98aggie77566

Some really nice boats fellas!

Can't wait for mine to finish!


----------



## Deerhunter88

heres my custom aluminum 22" bay boat. its for sale at the moment. little bigger than what I was aiming for in the beginning.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*1998 250C Ranger 225 optimax's*

Love this boat


----------



## Scott_M

2016 23 fcj


----------



## Robert.Parson

airbornxpress said:


> Love this boat


25' ranger ?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## duck44

*Ranger RP190*

Still breaking in but enjoying the easy of Aluminum!!

2016 Ranger RP190
115 Yamaha SHO
80 lb Riptide
4" Atlas Jack Plate
8ft Blade
Garmin 73SV & 53DV:bounce:


----------



## SpecialK

Just picked the new boat up last friday. About to pick it up again with the stereo and a couple other things finished.


----------



## SpecialK

Inside lit up


----------



## Dbe4u

Blue Wave pure bay 2000 with 150 etec. Very fast 55mph.


----------



## Kyle Billings

*My Sled*

Lots of nice rigs on here, mine is paid for and I did all the work to make it mine. Tough coated the floor, custom aluminum, and it everything I need to get the job done. Even made the cover of Saltwater angler.


----------



## Deadbug

*Retirement Boat!*

This one might last? 2003 Less than 200hrs. New to Me!


----------



## Momma's Worry

*1983 Grady-White*

owned 17 years .......
Feb-April ,currently undergoing winter repairs/upgrades .......


----------



## shoalnuff

Man that's one helluva boat!


----------



## Momma's Worry

Momma's Worry said:


> owned 17 years .......
> Feb-April ,currently undergoing winter repairs/upgrades .......


new paint ....a few of the repairs


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

Momma's Worry said:


> owned 17 years .......
> Feb-April ,currently undergoing winter repairs/upgrades .......


Different kind of boat. Same designer as mine. My hull is a 94 and still solid as can be. Pretty cool seeing another Lawrence marine

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostRider

Momma's Worry said:


> owned 17 years .......
> Feb-April ,currently undergoing winter repairs/upgrades .......


What are the two 'things' on the roof behind the radar ?


----------



## Robert.Parson

GhostRider said:


> What are the two 'things' on the roof behind the radar ?


I'm betting it's a gen set....
Looks like, radar, fuel, gen set, muffler....

Awesome looking rig...

Robert


----------



## GhostRider

parsrobc said:


> I'm betting it's a gen set....
> Looks like, radar, fuel, gen set, muffler....
> 
> Awesome looking rig...
> 
> Robert


That makes sense. I thought it looked like fuel tank behind radar. Genset slipped my mind. Thx


----------



## Momma's Worry

parsrobc said:


> I'm betting it's a gen set....
> Looks like, radar, fuel, gen set, muffler....
> 
> Awesome looking rig...
> 
> Robert


Good Sir .....right you are ! 3 gallon fuel(exYam oil tank) double muffled quiet 15hp B/S 501cc vertical shaft, 160amp GM alt
ac/dc inverter ...covered by a copy of a Evin V-6 cowl..full load at 1800 smooth RPM.....


----------



## sotexhookset

What a rig MW. Very cool layout.


----------



## hookN

Cool rig,,,,,decked disco boat. Very original


----------



## RedTek

Home built father/son 20' flats cat. Everything you see we made. Hull, leaning post, console, hatch's, dynamic burn bar.


----------



## A Salt Shaker

Well I've been on the board awhile but really don't post much. It sure has a wealth of knowledge and I enjoy surfing it when the opportunity arises.

Thought I would add some pics of my sled.







2015 Key West 230 Bay Reef w a DF300.

Tight lines,

Salt


----------



## LUISJG

22 chawk...........................


----------



## Stuart

Posted my boat back in February when it was just a bare hull. I mounted the jack plate and motor myself and did some mods to the trailer to get it to dry launch. Poling platform and grab rail were done by Angel's in League City. Still tweaking the motor setup etc, but she runs and poles shallow.


----------



## bobbycrawley

My 1991 18' Kenner work in progress. I picked it up from a buddy for a steal last year and have been slowly working on it. I was afraid of the paint but it turned out pretty good for a backyard roller job!


----------



## Go Frogs

My Grady White 251 Coastal Explorer


----------



## huntnetime

bobbycrawley said:


> My 1991 18' Kenner work in progress. I picked it up from a buddy for a steal last year and have been slowly working on it. I was afraid of the paint but it turned out pretty good for a backyard roller job!


What did you paint it with? Turned out nice!!


----------



## SOTXANGLER

*Lower laguna madre special*

Shoalwater cat 14.5


----------



## sabinewhaler88




----------



## Lastlaff

Just finished the rebuild and re-power of my 1994 Majek 20v. The rebuild was inspired by the Majek20v rebuild post of FISHTRAP a while back. 

Glass work completed by Alfredo Duran (owner of Cosmetic Boat Repair in Kemah), motor and all major component rigging by Chris' Marine in Aransas Pass, matte black wrap and graphics by Matt at Custom Marine Graphics in Aransas Pass, K-top and aluminum add-ons by T-Tops & Towers in San Leon, rhino lining by Chris' Marine and Zeibart in League City, light bar by Zeibart. 

New boat for half the price!

Attached is one before pic, and a couple after pics.


----------



## Lastlaff

After pic #1


----------



## Lastlaff

After pic #2


----------



## bobbycrawley

huntnetime said:


> What did you paint it with? Turned out nice!!


Thanks! I used the Genius Bucket from Emc. I saw it on Ship Shape tv and looked it up. I found a code for $100 off so I only paid $400 for it. I figured if I didnt like it I was only out $400. I put 3 coats on and have enough paint left over to paint my boat 3 or 4 more times. They send 2 quarts of paint and I used right at a pint for 3 quarts.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST

Heres our Nauti Hooker. She's a 2004 Nautic Star 18ft. Just repowered with a new Mercury 115 pro xs 4 stroke and a bobs jackplate. She can cruise through a foot, planes at 18mph nicely and will get up in 12 inches of water. Shes dry and will move at 40mph with this prop which is fast enough. Best thing we ever did was repower and not spend 60 grand. I drew up and printed some new decals. For some reason people keep taking pix of my old boat. lol


----------



## Stuart

The 115 Pro XS is a sweet motor.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST

It has so much torque. So much fun to drive now. Had a 90 2stroke before and ran her for 10 years. hopefully I can get 10 years out of this one.


----------



## bobbycrawley

I would love to put the new ProXs 115 on my Kenner. They are some awesome looking motors. Remind me of the Seven Marine motors


----------



## BLUEWAVE2400

*2016 bluewave pure bay 2400*

Thanks Mt Houston Marine!!!!


----------



## Transport 200SVT

*2016 Haynie 23 Cat*

Thanks Chris's Marine!!!!


----------



## WestEnd1

Our 31' Contender


----------



## TXFishin

*1997 Aquasport*

1997 Aquasport Explorer w/ Twin 2015 Suzuki's, and all the electronic goodies...:ac550:


----------



## paragod

The next build !


----------



## geistmjw

23' Shoalwater, 300 G2 Hell of a pair...


----------



## catsalesman

*LCB*

LCB w SHO.


----------



## Redboat

My rig and my boy in Baffin earlier this month


----------



## BuckAgs

*Mud Yacht*

.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST

Mud yacht is bad arse.


----------



## duckhuntingoogan

Still a work in progress, it's ugly, cool, skinny and too fast to be safe.


----------



## BroadHead

*2016 Dargel HDX 250KAT*

Thank You Mt. Houston Marine for helping me build this Beast!!!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

*Skinny Scooter*

This is my skinny dipping, puddle jumpin, lean machine! 1866 Boatright, 115 Merc, 4 blade 16 pitch Powertech prop heavy cup, Cavitation Plate, 80 # Motorguide Wireless trolling motor, Lowrance HDS 5, 120 cushioned dry box, 90 cushioned fish box, beer cooler, and safefloor.


----------



## Captjohn62

I've got two. Both are headaches. Lol


----------



## El gato 24

*Tran Cat*

My new 24'Tran Cat SVT


----------



## dhingle

Catillac!


----------



## blastcote

42 Yellowfin


----------



## koncept1

My rig at the GYB dry stack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutsideTraylor

Nice rig!


----------



## fy0834

Not as flashy as y'all's beautiful rigs ...
But she only cost me 65 cents a pound and she had two other sisters that came with her.


----------



## sotexhookset

BuckAgs said:


> .


Very cool.


----------



## omgidk

*Mine*

2015 Tidewater Carolina Bay


----------



## Richz71

46 foot Hatteras


----------



## dk2429

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 3072634
> 
> 
> Not as flashy as y'all's beautiful rigs ...
> But she only cost me 65 cents a pound and she had two other sisters that came with her.


Nothing to feel down about... That's the trouble free rig!


----------



## dk2429

2008 Majek 22 Extreme
225 Mercury Optimax Pro XS
Garmin echoMap 74SV
10" Bobs Flats Jac hydraulic jack plate
70# Minn Kota Maxxum (POS by the way.. Hopefully upgrade to iPilot or XI5)
Bose stereo system with a big *** bass sub
Cobra VHF
8' Power Pole Pro Series
Going to add blue LED deck lights soon

The cool part is that I got this whole rig for $25k


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Just picked up a new Bluewave a couple of months ago, rides great and uses 1/2 the fuel my last boat used.

Bluewave Purebay 2200 w/ Suzuki 175
10" Atlas jackplate
Garmin 94sv
K-Top by Custom Marine Concepts
Fusion ms-ra70n, amp and four 7.7" signature series speakers

Custom Marine Concepts in Spring installed the stereo, amp and speakers.
They did a great job on the top and stereo and were very reasonable.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I don't know why my pics keep posting upside down, I even tried rotating the pic before in the library.


----------



## dk2429

jjtroutkiller said:


> I don't know why my pics keep posting upside down, I even tried rotating the pic before in the library.


When I post pics from my iPad/ iPhone it does the same thing. I have no clue why


----------



## daniel7930

jjtroutkiller said:


> Just picked up a new Bluewave a couple of months ago, rides great and uses 1/2 the fuel my last boat used.
> 
> Bluewave Purebay 2200 w/ Suzuki 175
> 
> 10" Atlas jackplate
> 
> Garmin 94sv
> 
> K-Top by Custom Marine Concepts
> 
> Fusion ms-ra70n, amp and four 7.7" signature series speakers
> 
> Custom Marine Concepts in Spring installed the stereo, amp and speakers.
> 
> They did a great job on the top and stereo and were very reasonable.


Here u go


----------



## jjtroutkiller

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2032817&highlight=Upside+pictures

Appears I have been taking them with the phone turned the wrong direction.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## daniel7930

jjtroutkiller said:


> Thanks Daniel.


No problem bud. Nice boat.


----------



## full_throttle_27

Majek 25+ Extreme


----------



## DrewinTejas

My 2017 Sportsman Masters 227 w/ 200 SHO


----------



## BigbadMarine

*2016 Fat Cat CB-21 w/Suzuki 250SS*


----------



## ziggiey

*21 Fat Cat 300 Mercury*

Ready for rod holders and cooler.


----------



## dhingle

*Catillac*

2007 World Cat 330te


----------



## Redrunner

23' Majek Texas Slam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod

22 Extreme


----------



## duckmania

Year old Mowdy. So far so good!


----------



## reb

*2000 Seapro21*

Last week fishing trip


----------



## WineyFishrman

23 Explorer TV


----------



## Shallow80

*1985 18 flats shoalwater custom*

18 flats turned 15.5 scooter.


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gethookedadventures01

Sailfish 2660 cc my buddy and I own


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Got this 214 XTS SB a couple months ago. I like it, no complaints so far.








Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930

. Here another pic of my 02 21 sport


----------



## Laguna Freak

Black Jack 224 the day I picked her up a month ago. Anybody recognize this downtown?

Next one is my 2012 Lostmen. Great skiff!


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART

my new to me Majek Illusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumanji

My JH Performance Outlaw 230X. Just picked up last week. Has 1 hr on the motor. Trolling motor not even programmed yet, a new model ipilot. Gotta knock out some family stuff so I can get back to playing with it.


----------



## kdrake

*2017 Shallow Sport 25X3 with Evinrude 300 G2*

Let me know what you think of this rig!


----------



## daniel7930

kdrake said:


> Let me know what you think of this rig!


I like this rig


----------



## HFMowdy

NewWater Curlew. Love it.


----------



## 23Dukdogtx!

My new toy!!!
2015 Nautic Star 214 XTS pushed by 150 ETEC


----------



## commtrd

2017 Hells Bay Professional in the mold.


----------



## dukhunter

my new sled, Merry Christmas to me! 2016 SS 24 w/250 Evinrude! Bells and whistles coming soon!


----------



## Saltydawg92

*Transport 22se*

2004 hull, 2016 coastline trailer, 2016 tohatsu 250


----------



## sotexhookset




----------



## hanson696

Tran Sport 2100LS XLR8


----------



## KWO361

*2004 SCB TopCat 250/Merc with Sportmaster SCB#14*

#14 still alive!!!! Lake Travis weekend... Needed some fresh water on her!!! All original!!!!


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher

TranCat 240 SVT


----------



## trodery

I know this boat isn't everyone's speed but I love her!

1973 Boston Whaler 21' Outrage


----------



## duckmania

Super nice boat, and way more functional than many people realize. A piece of Americana.


----------



## Gottagofishin

17' Yellowfin skiff with a Yamaha 115 SHO. 

Not your typical Texas flats boat, but works beautifully in WGB and its back lakes. Drafts 5" - 6" depending on load, easily runs in 6". I've hit 48mph in it, and still don't have it propped quite right. Should be able to hit 50. It's surprisingly dry (thanks to huge spray rails) and smooth for a 17' boat.

It's a perfect setup for me.


----------



## Trinicaster

21' Kenner


----------



## duckmania

Here's mine


----------



## reb

Here a free pic I got in email


----------



## Salty_UH

2400 te


----------



## Chuck

*Haynie 24HO*

New to me, Haynie 24HO with 250 Merc ProXs and a lot of bells and whistles including the convertible T-top. Still adding my personal touches such as VHF, LED lights, etc.


----------



## Lmedrano85

Marshall Cat 
150 Suzuki

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook

*money*



kdrake said:


> Let me know what you think of this rig!


look up the definition of money in the dictionary and this is the pic you will see.


----------



## blfuller123

1995 Parker


----------



## Gottagofishin

Lmedrano85 said:


> Marshall Cat
> 150 Suzuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely won't lose it in a crowd.


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey

My 24 shallow sport classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKib

The ole Go-Devil:texasflag


----------



## Trout chaser 88




----------



## C.Hern5972

17 23 Texas Slam....


----------



## GotJacked

Sea Hunt RZR 24


----------



## luisjg1

pilothouse on the devils


----------



## TxChamp08

*2015 Haynie 23 Cat*


----------



## gman1772

TxChamp08 said:


> View attachment 3656290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656298


I'll be able to see again in a week or two. Whew. I can only imagine what that sled is like in person.


----------



## tbone2374

20' SEA HUNT 150 hp Mercury


----------



## brian02




----------



## squidly

2011 2400 PureBay


----------



## Cool2Bfishin

Here's mine


----------



## Scotty2380

That is a nice rig Cool2 !
I've been in contact with Jared at Waypoint. I'm just waiting on the sell of a property I own and then I'm ordering my cat 20 with 150 Etec.
I originally wanted the 21 but just can't justify the added cost over what the 20 offers....
May I ask why you chose the Suz 4 stroke over etec??


----------



## Trouthunter

*In Another Thread But...*

Here she is again.

We're really liking this boat. 2017 Tran Sport 240 SVT, Suzuki 250SS.

TH


----------



## daryl1979

TxChamp08 said:


> View attachment 3656290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656298


That green is so bright you dint really need nav lights at night. Sweet sled bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer

My new ride. Chris hit it out of the park.


----------



## justfishin

Good ol Kenner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackerbox

trouthammer said:


> My new ride. Chris hit it out of the park.


Absolutely gorgeous boat!


----------



## fishingfool521

*2018 Shearwater 25 LTD*

Here's mine. Still learning about all the features but happy as heck with it.


----------



## jreynolds

gbrown521 said:


> Here's mine. Still learning about all the features but happy as heck with it.


That's a keeper man. Good looking rig.


----------



## 23Dukdogtx!

My Nautic Star finally rigged out. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## CSN

I love this perspective of my '05 Tran Cat. We were at Paradise Key Restaurant.


----------



## captnickm

Albin 28TE


----------



## captnickm

We took her on a summer trip.


----------



## BigGulf

Dargel kat 230
my baby???


----------



## ProOnly

25' Saber Cat getting closer to delivery


----------



## fishin shallow

ProOnly said:


> 25' Saber Cat getting closer to delivery


Nice rig. Hopefully you can post a review once you put some time in it.


----------



## jdusek

Pic of ours after we re powered last year. No we don't tow it down the street lol.


----------



## jeff.w

*Boatright*

Recently acquired Boatright custom flats. Lovin it!


----------



## bobo33

My kind of boat. JW


----------



## rringstaff




----------



## chwoodall

Gulf Coast 220 Classic
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

2180 Long Beach Custom with Suzuki 150 SS. I'm loving this boat.


----------



## Big Bay

Alman77 said:


> Dargel kat 230
> my baby???


Saw you over by caranchua Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayouboy

*My rides*

24 shallow sport and 1656 tunnel duck boat.


----------



## RUFcaptain

Hereâ€™s my new fishing machine :bounce:


----------



## JCockrell

*New rig!!*

The new lady in my life!!!


----------



## OZGRAMS

New to me. 22 blue wave.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poledup1

Literally just got this pic of mine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcambron3P

Big Girl sure looks good from the rear.

Capt. Josh Cambron


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher

TranCat 240SVT


----------



## jormsby

Picked her up friday, can't wait to try her out!


----------



## TheKodiak

1999 189 C Special


----------



## linesider 159

SCB Stingray Sport


----------



## commtrd




----------



## JRHill85

Mines been a labor of love. Bought this boat right, then more than doubled the purchase cost in restoration and upgrades. Know it inside and out and somewhat content for now...it?s the newest 16 year old boat out there!

2001 Destiny 19tv


----------



## Rufneck

*My Boat*

Oldschool Aquasport 22-2 CCP which is the Deep-V model. It's been a great boat.


----------



## zack3476

2009 Curlew. Love this little boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfishandy

*2000 avocet*


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bwguardian

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!...would love to see more pictures...


----------



## Montederey

*21' Explorer*

21' Explorer. ..


----------



## BigGulf

Dargel kat 230hdx.


----------



## KWAKZ

Picked my new Xtreme up Saturday


----------



## c hook

*new job*

Here is my 1975 bathtub, I've owned since 89. I can see now i'm going to have to get another job to keep up with these newbies.


----------



## Fishtexx

Thought I would update my first post on this thread, almost 11 years later, same boat different motor that I upgraded in '09.


----------



## mad34b

My new 23 Cat.


----------



## CroakerChoker

Salt Marsh 1656


----------



## Mako18

*Haynie 21 super Cat*

New last July. Love this boat.


----------



## Demtx

*the yacht*


----------



## paragod

2017 Super Cat


----------



## jdietrich

*Turner Boatworks 2410 VS*

:wink:


----------



## flex

This is my baby! Top to bottom rebuild last winter. Owned it since 1997 in middle school!

17.5x60 Mod V. Jack plate, 70 Evinrude.

Thinking of adding a tunnel also.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysand247

A lot of beautiful boats posted.


----------



## tomball terror

*My Haynie!*

2011 ho24


----------



## Get'er Wet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailer Rig

2018 Mowdy C25
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rringstaff




----------



## cdouglas

Love this boat


----------



## jerry61

2000 19 ft. Hewes with a tunnel and Yamaha 150 trp in Seadrift, Tx.


----------



## TXFishin

Oldie, and still going strong...

Allot of upgrades over the past couple years, just to name a few - New engines, trailer rebuild (everything but main I-Beams) dual HDS, 4G radar, 4 transducers - 83/200, 50/200, HD structure and side scan, and Airmar CHIRP), heading sensor, full NMEA2000, 0183, and Ethernet network connected to everything from the engines to the fuel sender, replaced just about everything, stainless thru-hulls, steering wheel, bilge pumps, canvas, Lewmar ProFish, 600 ft 8 plait rode, Powertech props, and allot of other items like all new wiring/electrical, hatches, bait table, etc..., list goes on and on...

Not a 60mph rig, but it will get me out there deep at a reliable and economical 30mph cruise @ 3mpg, safe, sea worthy, and will break waves with the best of them























Relentless


----------



## hbnicols

*Skinny Mistress*

08 and a still best boat I've ever had.


----------



## KEGLEG

Picked this up today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raynik

New Sea Pro 239


----------



## miaruss

*2016 bx22br*

2016 bx22br


----------



## TXFishin

Battle wagon...






























Relentless


----------



## EdwardBloomer

Fat Cat 24-V


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Ooooh, i'd love that thing too!



cdouglas said:


> Love this boat


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Oldie x2*

TXFishin, like your setup. I also have an oldie. Redone almost every thing, re-powering as soon as I sell current motors 250 ox-66 Yamahas. Have not made final decision yet, but most likely will go to zukes 200â€™s. If I go Evinrude I am going to go to the 300â€™s as there is no weight change between 150 ho -300â€™s also toying with single Zuneâ€™s 350. I have 4g, and 3 displays three transducers. 16â€, 12â€, 9â€. With the AIS it is amazing the info and clarity.


----------



## natureboy3002

My new 2019 24 el Pescador cat pick her up march 9 2019






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhuntingoogan

I ran this hull last season with a mud motor, and just hung the new to me tohatsu with a bobs versa tilt and jack, went from pretty but slow to being true love.


----------



## bcrenshaw

2000 Sea Pro/ 2001 Yami 200 HPDI


----------



## bcrenshaw

01 Sea Pro 2300


----------



## texcajun

*Scandy White, AKA Oyster Crusher*

My lil ole Scandy White. It's funny, the traits that make her a good shallow water coastal boat lend themselves well to chasing white bass up the creeks in the spring. She's currently at Boat Werx being outfitted with a new Helix 9 and GPS puck for the iPilot.


----------



## Larry S

I was in Destin a couple of weeks ago at Crab Island. No bad for 42 years old. Top looks funny because I undone a strap for us to get in and out.


----------



## Chuckybrown

My Blue Wave 2200 STL.


----------



## patwilson

New to me Dargel Kat


----------



## Chuckybrown

Nice!


----------



## Mrtoler

Here’s mine


----------



## Marvin_trey95

*My Frontier 210 w/ Evinrude E-tec 150*

My Frontier 210 w/ Evinrude E-tec 150


----------



## Babyshark

Our new sled

M2 illusion





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psheridan

2002 Transport 22 SE
2013 Suzuki 175

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolina o4

MY Baby blue


----------



## Davidsel47

:texasflag


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

2484 Long Beach Custom with Suzuki 200SS. I just got it back from paint Monday. Now to finish rigging it out for some gigging.


----------



## TXBohunk

Haynie 24 Cat
Merc 300 XS
It's a barge, but works well for me, my wife and 4 younger kids.
runs shallower tan I would have thought.


----------



## c hook

*??*

goes to show the variety of boats out there. from 2K to 200K, for me it isn't about running mach 5, from the 10th story platform, with neon lights, the boom box rocking, and looking good, it's about catching fish. forget the ride to the fish, but can you catch fish??:texasflag


----------



## RUFcaptain

Blackjack 224


----------



## TXBohunk

c hook said:


> goes to show the variety of boats out there. from 2K to 200K, for me it isn't about running mach 5, from the 10th story platform, with neon lights, the boom box rocking, and looking good, it's about catching fish. forget the ride to the fish, but can you catch fish??:texasflag


To me it is the full meal deal. Enjoying the ride, hanging with friends and family, heading out to the island/sand bar/beach, enjoying the sights and sounds and sun.... and of course fishing.

If I were buying a boat, just to fish, then I'd probably skip it and pay a guide and walk in wade fish....


----------



## Jt89

Heres my 20ft haynie flats. One of the few that I know of with a 150. It was a blessing that 115 Johnson let go last year. Totally different boat now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Hodge

Hereâ€™s our new baby 2019 23â€™ Haynie Magnum with a 225 Mercury.
2019 Haynie Owner Tournament 
Thanks to Chrisâ€™s Marine and all that donated to the build of this bad boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtchisonFive

*Blue Wave 2200 STL*

My new rig...


----------



## watsonlabman

2000 Champion Tunnel 22' been a good boat since I brought it in March of 2000.


----------



## patwilson

*23 HDX Kat*


----------



## Reel Screamer

2400 Purebay


----------



## sapd 1098

*2400 Pure Bay*

2400 Pure Bay


----------

